# October 2016 2WW



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

I thread for everybody testing in October.

Good luck


----------



## Rio2016 (Aug 24, 2016)

Thank you. I'll be testing in October and would like to join. X


----------



## Mrs ski (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi thanks. Had 2dt yesterday but last night got flu and feeling awful!


----------



## Rio2016 (Aug 24, 2016)

Oh no, are you home drinking lots of fluids Mrs Ski? What has the clinic said about medication you can take? X


----------



## Mrs ski (Feb 2, 2016)

Yeah feet up just taking some paracetamol. So typical.


----------



## SALLYKENNY (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi please can I join in I'm on my 2ww I had 3. 5 day transfer  yesterday I'm in north cypurs under team mircle  I fly home tomorr I've been resting in bed so I relax. Today I've had same pain lower part of my belly same time I think it feel like period pains and next time I feel it's more cramping have any one else feel this xxx. Good luck every one xx


----------



## Rio2016 (Aug 24, 2016)

Welcome Sally. I've had a very sore belly today too. I've been resting this evening too.


----------



## Mrs ski (Feb 2, 2016)

Welcome Sally. Yes mines been been hurting since EC too seems to be settling a little now. Good luck both xx


----------



## Helsbells1 (Jun 7, 2016)

Id like to join too please! I'll be testing on 5 October. I had 3 day transfer yesterday.  

Hello Rio  

I hope you feel better very soon Mrs ski X


----------



## Mrs ski (Feb 2, 2016)

Hiya. Thanks hells. Absolutely fine now very odd.


----------



## SALLYKENNY (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi thanks for your replays I've been awake most of the night unable to sleep I've had this pain in lower part of the belly it s like belt to tight or a pressure . It's reassuring to know others seem to be getting this , I've been up peeing all night 5 tines in total but then again I've been drinking more water then normal omg I'm questioning every think lol . How r u feeling now  Rio xxx good luck every one sending lots and lots baby dust xxxx


----------



## Mihrimah (Apr 22, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I had a 5 day FET transfer on 22 September and will be testing in October as well.

Does anyone know when should I expect to see symptoms?

During my last attempt, I remember having a lot of tummy aches, frequent peeing and spotting (it turned out to be a chemical), this time I am on my second day and nothing as of yet apart from a very brief but sharp tummy ache last night...

Good luck to everyone, hope it is our time!


----------



## Rio2016 (Aug 24, 2016)

Welcome Mihrimah. I hope so too!

I got into symptoms on my first cycle too. It's hard not to notice aches and pains isn't it, but I'm not sure if it's the drugs or my mind. I think it's still a little early but I've seen a thread with a long list of symptoms on it somewhere on FF.

I'm feeling less bloated today. Have been gardening and chilling out today. Now off out for dinner with my partner. Keeping busy and trying not to think too much about things x


----------



## RainbowMum (Mar 29, 2010)

I had IUI done Wednesday 21st of September so official test date is October 5th, but I'm sure I'll test before. 
On one hand I want to be super confident as my first pregnancy happened after just one cycle of IUI but on the other hand I know chances of it working first time. 
Last time I tried to take it a bit easy...this time I have a 2.5 year old running around who will still want picking up


----------



## angel82cares (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi Ladies. May I join this thread. Had the day 5 transfer yesterday,  two embies didn't go to blasto stage but we're still having them in me, hoping they'll survive till the test on the 5th October.

Good luck to all xxx


----------



## SALLYKENNY (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi all well we back home now as went to team mircle for treatment in northern cypurs we finally arrived home at 5 this morning at the moment feeling very  non pregnant for same reason I guess it cos not feeling any syptom I had 5df last Thursday 2 at aa and one at ab, not really up to date with grading although hospital said these  was very good. Hope everyone feeling very pregnant and trying not to worry to much. So happy for this site as reading through the posts you know your not by yourself . Love to all


----------



## RainbowMum (Mar 29, 2010)

Day 4 after IUI...going crazy!


----------



## Mrs ski (Feb 2, 2016)

This wait is so much harder than the last! I was so convinced it worked last time I didn't really think about it. This time 6th October seems like a lifetime away! Started getting af pains and way too early to blame it on implantation. any one else getting those pains?


----------



## SALLYKENNY (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi Mrs ski 
            I've been feeling tummy pain more like pressure now from second day after et and today I've been feeling sick and dizzy but I'm still thinking it the medication. This journey can be so hard for us please take care and remember all pregnancy are different xxx


----------



## Mrs ski (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi sally. Yeah totally different to last cycle. The pain from et seemed to have gone just tired and occasionally dizzy after the progesterone. Just feels exactly like af this time. Family are coming down to visit this week so that should be a good and well needed distraction!


----------



## SALLYKENNY (Oct 22, 2015)

Mrs ski 
Yes having family round really help . Where did u have treatment done xx


----------



## Jen01 (May 23, 2016)

Hi Ladies,

May I join you? I had a 5 day fresh transfer yesterday in Spain.
Test date is Oct 3rd for beta test!!
And so the wait begins ..


----------



## Mrs ski (Feb 2, 2016)

Welcome Jen. 
Sally. Had treatment at Salisbury hospital.


----------



## SALLYKENNY (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi  Jen 01 Welcome to the crazy 2 ww xx wishes u lots baby dusts xx if you don't mind me asking  Do u live in Spain all deciding to have treatment aboard like us xxx 

Mrs ski Yes I had 2 ivf treatment at salibury then this Time I had treatment in north cypurs xx

How do u but your history under every statement xxx I'm not very good at computer lol xx


----------



## Mrs ski (Feb 2, 2016)

Oh have you. How did you find them? 
Click on profile at the top and it takes you to settings to add the signature. X


----------



## Jen01 (May 23, 2016)

Hi Sally, 
No I went to Spain for donor eggs given my history  

Thanks for the welcome ladies ,yes it's going to be mad I just know it


----------



## SALLYKENNY (Oct 22, 2015)

Mrs ski
Who north cypurs all salibury lol


----------



## Mrs ski (Feb 2, 2016)

Sorry. Salisbury lol


----------



## SALLYKENNY (Oct 22, 2015)

They was lovely lovely poeple dr fountain was lovely. Is that who your under xx


----------



## Mrs ski (Feb 2, 2016)

Iv seen arty mostly but saw mr fountain for my failed cycle follow up. All really nice.


----------



## SALLYKENNY (Oct 22, 2015)

We only decide to go aboard as the oh never been on holiday so we decided to do both
To be honest I found salibury a lot more friendly . Is Jo the nurse still there xxx  so how u feeling


----------



## Mrs ski (Feb 2, 2016)

Oh right. Always worth trying a different perspective though I guess. Not sure seen so many nurses now iv lost track of names lol. 
I'm feeling ok again now not freaking out so much. I had a really early transfer d2 so still early days yet.


----------



## SALLYKENNY (Oct 22, 2015)

I've never had  transfer d5 lol so not sure if it's the drugs all samethink amazing lol
We all read into every think heyxx I see a lot of poeple test earlier after having d5 
I don't think I will.but I'm getting in patisent now lol


----------



## Mrs ski (Feb 2, 2016)

I think from d12 you can detect the hcg. I'd imagine from then you'd start to get symptoms too? I couldn't do it last time I was too nervous.


----------



## SALLYKENNY (Oct 22, 2015)

I do think it's best to wait. I'm off to sleep niw 
As I'm so knackered from the flight last night. 
Speck soon your take good care now and keep that 
Good spirt upxxx


----------



## Mrs ski (Feb 2, 2016)

I'll be waiting again I think. Too chicken lol. And you take care fingers crossed for us all xx


----------



## emma10 (Jun 18, 2011)

Hello ladies please can I join you?
I had a split transfer; day 3 last Thursday and day 5 yesterday.  We had the same on the cycle which gave us our DS so hoping that it works again for us to give him a sibling.
This is my 5th fresh cycle, following a BFN on a frozen cycle we had in jan/feb this year x


----------



## Rio2016 (Aug 24, 2016)

Welcome Emma10, Jen01, Rainbow mum and Angel.

Hope you're all doing okay.

I had a bad nights sleep. Think all my IVF worries transferred into a nightmare! I'm trying not to worry, but it's hard not to! 

X


----------



## SALLYKENNY (Oct 22, 2015)

Morning Rio
I don't think your alone on that one I keep waking up and feeling  no symptom
And then drifting back off thinking it's not worked. But please remember it 
Only a dream cos we want it so badly it will play on are minds cos that all we want. 
Sending lots of baby dusts to everyone on here xxx


----------



## Mihrimah (Apr 22, 2016)

I caved in and tested today with Clearblue week estimator and it showed not pregnant  My transfer was last Thursday so still very early days but so disappointed especially because I am not feeling any symptoms either. Do I still have hope? ((((


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Far far far too early - at this stage you would unlikely have anything register on a BETA never mind a HPT! Occasionally people do report getting a BFP at this stage but very very very rarely!

Remember its an OTD for a reason.

Xxx


----------



## Mihrimah (Apr 22, 2016)

Thank you so much Cloudy, reading your comment gave me a big relief. I think lack of symptoms worries me more than anything. Last time I got a FR 6DPT I think, but you are right, this is even earlier...


----------



## Rah25 (Sep 20, 2016)

Hello lovelies - hope you're all doing fine and finding plenty to distract you! I'm currently housing 2 little embies (transfer yesterday), testing on 6th October. It's almost impossible not to think about it all the time - even if you manage to keep busy during the day it comes and invades your dreams! These are the weeks to be as kind to ourselves as possible and respect and care for our bodies. Hate to admit it but I've just put the heating on...! 

Wishing you all well and looking forward to hearing your news xxx


----------



## Rio2016 (Aug 24, 2016)

Hey, just met up with some friends for lunch who are due in December and were moaning about having to go buggy shopping this afternoon. I smiled through it but why do people do this. Buggies aren't as expensive as fertility treatment! I wish I'd said that

:-/ xxx


----------



## SALLYKENNY (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi all
Rio I can't wait to go buggy shopping lol poeple don't 
Realise how hard it is for us to get bfp xx rah I've just put my heating  on 
Too lol so far today I've not had any symptoms and it really get me down 
And I start thinking it not work . I never thought I would wish myself 
To feel sick  . How is everyone feeling today xx


----------



## Jess575 (Jul 26, 2016)

Hello Ladies,

Can I join I am i feel in need of some support -  I am now D5P3 transfer and this time around the suspense is killing me. I am trying to keep my mind occupied but for some reason this time around - testing is all I can think about. I am so tempted to test early even though I know a test this early would result in a BPN! No symptoms to report but I am analysing every ache, pain and twinge - Officially driving me crazy. Fingers crossed 4th time lucky

Anyone else struggling

Jess

Good luck to all those testing this month


----------



## Mihrimah (Apr 22, 2016)

Hi Jess,

I understand how you feel but I would say don't do it. My transfer was Thursday and I tested this morning. It was negative and even though I know it is too early and all shouldn't be lost, I feel devastated. I feel like this is it especially because I also feel no symptoms. I promised myself I would wait until at least Wednesday before testing again but the damage is done.  

   Hoping for a miracle at this point.   

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Jess575 (Jul 26, 2016)

Thanks Mihrimah,

Just the advice I needed - the test remains in the packet. For now . Next Thursday seems a life time away. I'm still going to the gym every day - no one told me any different is that a good thing or bad thing?

Finger crossed xx   for us all this month


----------



## Mihrimah (Apr 22, 2016)

I would definitely stay away from the gym. The advice on post-transfer care varies from clinic to clinic, but I think gentle strolls are the only safe exercise during this time. I would say definitely bed/coach rest for the first week at least while the implantation is -hopefully- happening. I don't know what you do in the gym but straining (for example to reach somewhere), heavy exercise, lifting etc. are not good but again this is only how I come to understand it so different people may have different opinions. For me it is also a case of being safe than sorry especially because after my last chemical pregnancy a nurse asked me if I had had proper bed rest.

On testing, maybe give it another couple of days or so and try with first response which can show a positive up to 6 days early. Last time, it showed me a + 6 days past a 5 day transfer.

Good luck!


----------



## emma10 (Jun 18, 2011)

I have always been to scared to test earlier than the OTD!
Although this time the clinic have told us to do  HPT before the blood test which they've never before so contemplating when to do this... blood test is on 6th Oct x


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey ladies. 

I had a 4AA blastocyst fresh transfer today. This is my 4th cycle. First resulted in my daughter but bad luck since. First time in 3 cycles we got to transfer.

My OTD is the 7th October but I will be testing at 7dp5dt which is the 3rd. Only because this is when I tested with my daughter. 

How is everyone feeling. Anyone else has transfer today?


----------



## emma10 (Jun 18, 2011)

Beckha - congratulations on getting to transfer!
your daughter is the same age as my son.  
I'm finding it really hard to take it easy and not lift him up etc... are you worried about that or carrying on as normal?  x


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

My daughter was due 28th may but was early. 

I'm just behaving as normal. I'll be returning to the gym on Monday lifting weighs ect. I'm not really worried. Normal people carry on as normal and still get pregnant.


----------



## emma10 (Jun 18, 2011)

Yeah very true.
Although I asked at the transfer whether heavy lifting included lifting him thinking she would say it was ok as I lift him usually but she said I shouldn't!  Which unfortunately isn't practical as DH is back to work today and I am tomorrow


----------



## Rio2016 (Aug 24, 2016)

Welcome all.

Please can I ask your opinion on telling my mum about this cycle during the 2ww rather than once I know the result. 

Do your loved ones know? This is complicated by her being on holiday for 2 weeks from my test date. 

I can't decide what to do. I'm thinking best not to tell her...


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I always tell my close friends and family, but I usually give them the wrong testing date (usually the day or so after, they don't know any better). I want their support, am rubbish at telling fibs, and don't like the stress of keeping secrets  

Xxx


----------



## Parky77 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi all, 

I am hoping to join you, I am currently in my 2ww, we have been doing daily injections of menopur and this weekend did the trigger shot. I am feeling quite positive at the moment, we had only 2 follicles mature and a thick enough womb lining, which is unheard of for me, I normally over stimulate and struggle to get the lining thick enough. I am also not sure I always ovulate, but my boobs are really sore. It can't be pregnancy symptoms yet, I only did the trigger on Saturday morning, too early right?

Also a question, has anybody ever struggled with a feeling like your bits are swollen after trigger shot?  My chap said that it was very tight, sorry for the tmi!

As for family knowing it totally depends on the pressure, I generally don't tell them because I cant stand the disappointment or questions. That's just my opinion.


----------



## Rah25 (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi girls

There seems to be mixed advice about resting after transfer; I have seen research and heard a lot of people say there's really no need for a 2 week rest, just take it a bit easy for the first few days but generally carry on as normal. I'm used to lifting lots of weights at the gym and doing full-on cardio classes but am going to ease off for the next month or so, but not stop altogether, at least until I do second test. Sometimes in life you have to do fairly heavy lifting, especially if you have toddlers. I guess just use common sense and don't do anything that strains or gets you overheating! Also if you're used to exercising and exercising helps you to relax and you feel stressed if you don't do it, that seems a bit counter-productive. Nobody's going to be over-exerting themselves at this time I'm sure - anybody else feel a bit like a fragile ornament that you just want to protect at all costs? 

As for telling your folks during this time, I guess it all depends how close you are, how much you trust them, how much you want them to be involved, how many questions you can handle etc! I have told mine and all my friends my plans from way before treatment started as it's a massive thing for me and I wanted their support, didn't feel I could keep it to myself in case I cracked!! Also too expensive to keep to myself!! Just do what feels right for you, there's no right or wrong way. This is a time to be gentle on your body and mind and a little selfish, I am told, and think about YOURSELF first!  Sometimes we women are not very good at doing that ....  xxx


----------



## RainbowMum (Mar 29, 2010)

Emma and Beckha, my daughter was also born May 2014  She's about 36lbs and I'm still picking her up as normal, but then again I only did IUI


----------



## emma10 (Jun 18, 2011)

I feel better about the lifting now - thanks all.

As for people knowing,  our immediate family know and close friends... plus I also ended up having to tell my boss (hadn't planned to) as Egg Collection was earlier than I'd planned it being so had to move my annual leave that I'd booked. Decided that for me it was less stressful than phoning in sick as I'm not good at lying! 
x


----------



## Rio2016 (Aug 24, 2016)

Thank you all - that's really helpful.   xx


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

My daughter only weighs about 26lbs. She's a dink. Rainbow which LWC are you at?


----------



## Rah25 (Sep 20, 2016)

Feeling of mild period pain and a bit of bloating normal a couple of days after transfer? I guess what with still taking the Progesterone everything down there is a bit confused and perhaps enlarged, but I felt absolutely nothing during or straight after the transfer (had to get them to promise me they'd done it!!), seem to suddenly feel a bit tender - anybody else had this? 
Amazing how your brain and mind can trick you into imagining symptoms (and denying them too) so not sure whether to feel concerned at this stage!

How is everyone doing today? Managing to keep busy? x


----------



## BerryBlast (Sep 26, 2016)

Hey ladies, 
Can i join. New to the forum. 
Currently on cd3, after yet another miscarriage. Maybe october will be my month?!
Will be testing at the end of October  x


----------



## Jess575 (Jul 26, 2016)

Hi Berry,

Fingers crossed for you this month. I am currently 6dp3dt with absolutely no symptoms at all - I'm not sure whether that's a good thing or not? Like Rah I'm starting to imagine symptoms. An hour ago I was convinced I was bloated - I'm not....... I did make to to the gym yesterday but look it easy and concentrated on stretching, it really helped take my mind off of things for a few hours

Hope everyone is staying positive today and fingers crossed to those testing xxxxxx


----------



## SALLYKENNY (Oct 22, 2015)

hi every one omg this is a real rollercoaster ride up till yesterday I feeling good 
and positive now I don't ive booked my blood test for next Tuesday at 7 in the morning 
thinking hopefully it be back quicker, ive also phone work up and said I go back to work this Thursday
but light duty as I think ive got to much time on my hands and I'm thinking to much , how everyone else 
feeling xxx


----------



## Parky77 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hey all,

Sally I am exactly the same as you - yesterday 'IT HAS WORKED' today, 'is that stomach cramps, is it too early for that, could it be implantation, or is it just wind?!!!'

I was just sat here thinking why am I doing this to myself, why don't I just admit defeat and acknowledge its not for me and accept I am to be a mommy through adoption?

Then I thought come on its only 3 days past keep positive!  Literally all that in 5 minutes max!

I just wish there was a way of knowing - its driving me mad already.  

I haven't felt like this on my last few cycles, I think Iknew it hadn't worked so straight away switched off from it.  So I guess this is a good sign, because I didn't immediately dismiss it!

Sorry for the waffle!  

Has anyone got a test date in the next few days - we need some positive news!

Oh yeah - a quick question that I am too embarrassed to ask people, but you guys get the weird questions!

I don't have periods, so don't know what it normally feels like.  I did my trigger shot on saturday and by sat pm had sore boobs, how long would you say you normally have sore boobs for - I guess it is different for everyone, but ball park what would you say?

At least I know I have ovulated!

I also know I get sore boobs when I am pregnant, so I am trying to work out when I can convince myself that its a pregnancy symptom!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## emma10 (Jun 18, 2011)

I am also being irrational with the symptoms! My stomach feels really tight today almost knotted inside but I think (like most of the symptoms) it's probably caused by the progesterone rather than anything else... I really wish I'd kept a diary of how I felt on previous cycles so I could compare...
Parky - sorry I can't give any advice on the sore boobs as don't really get that each month..... x


----------



## SALLYKENNY (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi all I had my little emble put in last Thursday and from the  sat I've had cramping  but I've also look up my medication which say side effect belly cramps ,so now I don't know what to believe  it's really driving me mad
Party, I normally get sore boobs few day before my period but when I was pregnant before I had sore boobs 
So sorry I'm no help  where u guy having your treatments 
Emma  when did u have your et done xxx


----------



## GoingGreek (Dec 27, 2015)

hi everyone! i was on the other thread but I am testing next Monday.

I'm 4dp5dt today   

I've just done my last pregnyl. Its 1500iu and I'm planning on getting a blood test done on Monday which is 10dp5dt. Will the pregnyl be out of my system by then?


----------



## SALLYKENNY (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi  going creek 
  im sorry I can't answer your question have u try google it , have u have any symptoms and wish u 
Good luck for Monday I'm have blood test on Tuesday xx


----------



## GoingGreek (Dec 27, 2015)

Not really.... maybe more discharge   but could be the pessaries. i didn't really get any last time. Have you??

xxx


----------



## Rio2016 (Aug 24, 2016)

Parky77 - I do the same with my thought processes! Think through the options in a short period of time!


----------



## RainbowMum (Mar 29, 2010)

Beckha, I conceived my daughter at the Harley Street one, but I'm now under Manchester Fertility as we have moved since. 

6 days past IUI, tomorrow is the halfway point. Symptom spotting like mad.


----------



## emma10 (Jun 18, 2011)

SALLYKENNY I had a split transfer 1x 3day last Thursday 22nd and 1x5day on Saturday 24th x


----------



## GoingGreek (Dec 27, 2015)

i've never heard of a split transfer before Emma. Fingers crossed for you !!

I've more or less symptom free RainbowMum, not sure if its a good or bad thing. I feel like maybe a smudge of backache but I could be imagining it


----------



## emma10 (Jun 18, 2011)

I only heard if it with my 4th cycle when they did it then. And it worked that time!

Re HPT, which ones have everyone got/getting?  Have always had the blood test at the hospital but this time they've said to test first.... x


----------



## RainbowMum (Mar 29, 2010)

I've got the First Response Early Results(don't accidentally get the rapid results like I did first, they're nowhere near as sensitive), they're supposed to work from 6 days before your missed period. 3 years ago I tested positive 12 days past IUI

Also was given a test from the clinic but it's not an early test, so won't be using that until OTD


----------



## SALLYKENNY (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi rainbow mum 
I'm 6dp 5dt I'm so desperate to know do u think it to early for me to test


----------



## Mihrimah (Apr 22, 2016)

Girls I am going out of my mind. I caved in again and did another fr this morning. It was a negative tossed it into the bin. Compulsively checked it again later and dare I say I see an extremely faint second line! This is technically 5,5 days past 5 day transfer but the line is so faint I wonder if I am imagining it. Don't know what to do with myself! Tried to take a photo but doesn't come up on photos like a ghost  Hope I am not imagining things!


----------



## Parky77 (Jan 15, 2014)

Take it as a positive sign, do another one first thing in the morning and see what that says, but I think you might have some good news!  Keeping my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## GoingGreek (Dec 27, 2015)

Mihrimah - Try again in the morning and hopefully you will have a stronger second line  

Mylittlepink - How are you feeling in the 2ww so far?  

Sallykenny - try to hang in there  

Rainbowmum - are you still symptom spotting? How do you feel today.

Emma - fingers crossed it works this time too  

Parky77 - you ok?

5dp5dt for me. I really feel like AF is coming.... No reason in particular I just feel weird and off. Trying to do some extremely light housework and stay busy....


----------



## Mihrimah (Apr 22, 2016)

Thank you! My mom saw it too so at least I am not imagining it.   This is so difficult especially because I know nothing is 100% until the beta and then the first 12 weeks etc. A very delicate balance between being hopeful but prepared for anything.  I think we are one strong bunch of ladies! Will keep you guys updated. Sending positive vibes to everyone...


----------



## SALLYKENNY (Oct 22, 2015)

hi everyone
              ive decided to wait till I have my blood test on Tuesday although it driving me 
mad lol mihrimah  sound like it going in the right direction you made me laugh when u say your
mum see it too , this adventure really do make us like that , parky how are u today and going creek 
keep the faith , I email Nicole who is my patient coordinate said that this cramping is good sign 
but yes the medication may play a part in it too sending lots of positive vibes to all u lovely lady xxx


----------



## herbie79 (Sep 4, 2016)

Hi ladies is it okay to join?  I had two top grade blasties put back this morning after a natural FET cycle.  So the TWW begins.  Congrats to everyone that's had their BFP and thoughts are with everyone that wasn't their time this time but sending baby dust that it happens soon for you ladies xxx


----------



## highlandgirl (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi ladies 

Can I join you? 
Just had 2 top grade 2 day 4 cell embies put back into my wee oven   
OTD 11th oct - feel so lucky to have got this far given that I was 46 on Sunday!
Anyone else reading this over 40 or dare I say over 45?

Xx


----------



## Jess575 (Jul 26, 2016)

Mihrimah - Finger crossed for you, it sounds like it could be a positive sign. 

I am now day 7 post transfer, managing to resist the temptation to test but the feeling is still there. Today's primary concern is my lack of symptoms. No bloating, spotting, cramps or tenderness - absolutely nothing.......I would be nice to have something to over analyse

Highlandgirl - welcome - I can confirm I am a young 42 ;-) but I try not to think about that too much

Jess


----------



## Jen01 (May 23, 2016)

Hi Ladies,
Thread is very busy , it's re assuring to know we are all going through the same traumas on this journey. 
I booked my blood test for Monday morning so going to sit tight until then  

Is anyone testing before Monday 3rd?
Baby dust to us all xxx


----------



## emma10 (Jun 18, 2011)

I have felt really weird today... generally ropey and not with... have a headache and my skin is really bad... all the hormones I guess.. just whether they are the pregancy kind or all the artifical ones....  
My official test day is next Thursday but bought HPT today that says it works 4 days before a missed period... but when is that for us exactly? Is it 2 weeks after EC (minus 4?)

Mylittlepink - I had bad lower back pain too at first but that's died down a bit... not sure if it was starting the progesterone?

x x


----------



## RainbowMum (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm not sure how HPT work with IVF and when exactly HCG gets released when embryos have grown outside the body for the first few days, but I'm going to count OTD as 'date of due period' so might consider testing 4/5 days before, but will take a BFN lightly as it will be early 

I'm 7 days past IUI and have been feeling a bit off today, slightly nauseated but not off my food. 
I think it really is too early to symptom spot and just wishful thinking at the moment....but just as well I have no pregnancy tests at home right now


----------



## emma10 (Jun 18, 2011)

Tbh this testing malarkey is new to me  as have always waited for the blood test on OTD! The hospital have said we need to do a HPT this time round so as a I got a  pack of 2 I might do one on the blood test day and one on Sunday 4 days early x


----------



## Rah25 (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi lovelies and welcome all the new joiners! 

Aah, the 2ww.... there should be a really good name for it but it's too difficult to describe! 

I am saying to myself that I am not, NOT going to test before OTD (6th October for me), as it's too much of an unpredictable result any earlier than that. Even a positive result that day isn't a guarantee of success so I don't want to bring that stress on even earlier than I need to. 

Haha I say this but I bet I cave in before then! 

YES we are damn strong ladies to be going through this rollercoaster, some of you so many times I can hardly believe how much stamina and strength you guys have, just amazing!! 

I'm 3dp5dt, still getting little abdominal twinges, whether real or imagined, boobs are not so sore today but my face has broken out in lovely spots and I'm feeling very tired all the time. The symptoms are so confusing though - who knows what is actually happening, what is the drugs etc. When I was pregnant before I knew straight away, i just "felt" different, and always thirsty. Not feeling those things this time.

Highlandgirl I'm so glad to hear your situation, I am 45 and this is my one and only shot at this, not least because of the money but also as I guess I'm very much running out of time. I'm also single and the longer I go through this the less chance I have of finding a partner I reckon - can't see somebody taking on an emotional hormonal family-obsessed skint person like I am right now! 

Wishing anybody testing over the next few days all the very best.... surely if we can get through the 2ww we are strong enough to do ANYTHING?!!! 

Sending you all fertile hugs xx


----------



## SALLYKENNY (Oct 22, 2015)

Good morning all
Hope every one woke feeling pregnant I for one don't.  felt like my period was on its way last night 
How everyone sleeping at night I cannot get a full night sleep since et .im back to work today only 
Light dutys  . I'm now 7dp 5dt will that make me 12 day pregnant if I am I don't know how they
Calculate it . So enough about me how everyone today  rah I keep thinking of testing but spoke to the other half last night and he said to wait just in case it's give a wrong reading as not due yet for testing (4th ) test date  so I know how u feel  and I don't think 45 is old  we as woman should have the right to have a child
And if anything I think us lady s would make the perfect parents as we know what it like to hurt without a child
In our arms so keep following the dream xx  rainbow mum how u feeling today  when is your test day xx  Emma 10 how are u feeling today u still going to test xxx well off to work for couple hours now sending lots of baby dust to u all xxxx


----------



## GoingGreek (Dec 27, 2015)

Morning Everyone  

Sallykenny - Hope work can take your mind off the dreaded 2ww and the day goes quickly for you!!

Rah25 - my face has broken out in lots of horrible spots too. I hope thats a good sign for us!

Emma - i'm waiting to book a blood test also. I can't face HPT's. Hope your HPT is positive!! I've had an awful headache too and terrible skin.

Rainbow mum - I've had a bit of nausea too a few days ago. Fingers crossed its a positive sign.

Jen - I'm testing Monday the 3rd.

Mylittlepink - Cramps can be a good sign. How are you feeling today?

Jess - On my last BFP I didn't have any symptoms and it worked!!

Highlandgirl - Good luck on your 2ww!!

Herbie - have a good 2ww!!

Mihirimah - did you test again this morning? 

6dp5dt for me today. I feel quite normal today although I have some pre-AF markers. Still majorly spotty and I'm super sweaty which I get like before AF so who knows! No cramping or sore boobs. Trying to book a blood test today for Monday!


----------



## emma10 (Jun 18, 2011)

Morning all
Have decided that I'm going to test on Sunday and then again next Thursday which is OTD when I'll also have the blood test.
My skin is still really bad and still feel generally ropey... so hoping that's good... It seems a lot of us are having similar symptoms...

I always find this the hardest part of it all... although never tested early before so that will be a first... x


----------



## GoingGreek (Dec 27, 2015)

Good luck for Sunday Emma!


----------



## Jess575 (Jul 26, 2016)

Emma,

Let me know how you get on I have decided to test on Sunday too, although OTD is Wednesday. Still no symptoms although I have eaten three chocolate flapjacks, some lemon drizzle cake and had a slice of chocolate orange cake. Most unlike me............... Good luck to those testing this week. xx


----------



## Mihrimah (Apr 22, 2016)

Hello girls,

Before I say anything I want to say to everyone that you are doing so amazingly well! I don't think women going through ivf journeys hear this enough and even when they do they tend to not believe it, we tend to have this inner conviction that there is something wrong with us or lacking in us, well I know I do deep down anyway, so it is hard to believe.

But we are a bunch of very strong, courageous, amazing ladies who are doing amazingly well! 

I've tested again this morning, line is slightly darker although still very faint but I am sort of happy with this as I've had to use my second urine, I just had to get up around 6 am for the toilet and couldn't face testing then. Also got my GP to do an early beta (yesterday and again Friday) and waiting for the results. I am rushing this but last time I had a very early miscarriage and I don't want to be happy and hopeful and then be crushed when I don't expect it. Just want to follow things closely this time from the beginning. Hopefully with the steroid & claxene, this time will be different.

Some ladies worry about no symptoms, I was one of them until I saw the second line so hang in there. It really doesn't feel like it when you feel zilch but lack of symptoms doesn't mean much. 

Last night I had some hot sweats and that really worried me, just changed from gestone to something called prontogest, essentially the same thing but wonder if this had any effect.

Ladies who have acne, must say I am just the opposite. I think I have the best skin I've ever had during this time. I think progesterone is good for my skin and the hormone imbalance was ruining it. Also I've started not wearing make up, just concealer and using a sea salt solution as a toner. So this may be the reason. 

Ahh.. Testing and not testing... So difficult and such a personal decision. I personally think ladies who wait are really controlled and strong. I could never wait! But then testing early has its risks. I've only ever used frer when I test so early but will move on to clear blue  once ***   *** I get proper dark lines.

Hugs & baby dust to all! <3


----------



## emma10 (Jun 18, 2011)

That sounds promising mihrimah!

Jess what day was your transfer? x


----------



## Jess575 (Jul 26, 2016)

Hi Emma - I had a 2 x 2day embies transferred last Wednesday over in Copenhagen. I can honestly say it has to be the longest 2 weeks of my life and the temptation to test early is becoming stronger and stronger every day.


----------



## Parky77 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi all,

I am sorry I have been quiet, I have popped on and looked at what everyone is up to every now and again, but I just haven't had 5 minutes to write a message!

Mihrimah thats amazing news, congratulations!

Emma and Jess - good luck for Sunday

Sallykenny my fella always says the same too, he doesn't want either a false negative and for us to be crushed, or a false positive and its still the HCG shot, but I often given in and over ride his decision a few days early!

I still have sore boobs, HCG was saturday, so I would have thought if that was related it might have gone by now, although I don't think I would have sore boobs as a symptom yet, would I?

Implantation wouldn't have happened yet would it, I think that's meant to be about 9 days after ovulation which would be next week.

Who knows?!!!  I do know its driving me mad!!!

Hope everyone is feeling positive and keeping well xxx


----------



## Rah25 (Sep 20, 2016)

Hello gorgeous strong ladies! 

I work from home and this forum is WAY too distracting and so much more exciting than what I am supposed to be doing with my days! Feeling a bit guilty but never mind. This is too important!

Mihrimah .... crossing everything for you! 

To be honest I am amazed we don't start testing the second we leave the clinic, I think we're all showing admirable strength and patience!

Could I just ask about the blood tests everyone is talking about .... my clinic said to test on OTD with a HPT, and if it's positive to book a scan with them 2-3 weeks later to see if the pregnancy is viable. They have not mentioned bloody tests or HCG levels or anything - have you girls been advised to get the bloods done or are you just going ahead and booking in an appt with your GP? It seems to me that this is a pretty important thing to do so I'm surprised my clinic didn't mention it. 
Do you do this after your OTD, whatever the result? Is it to double-check/confirm the pregnancy or does it give any indication that it might be a cp at that point? 

Sorry to be ignorant about this but I'm already starting to get anxious about "What if the pregnancy test is positive?! What do I do then?! Can't wait another 2-3 weeks to find out if it's viable!"

Sending you all the most fecund hugs xx


----------



## Rah25 (Sep 20, 2016)

Oops ^ ^ I meant blood tests not bloody tests!!!!! That must be the frustration coming out!


----------



## RainbowMum (Mar 29, 2010)

Rah, my clinic offers a scan at 7 weeks to confirm pregnancy is viable. (it's included in the price)

With my daughter my clinic did my scan at 8 weeks, so I booked a private 6 week scan as I had some bleeding and wanted confirmation it was all ok.
I went to see my GP at 5 weeks, she referred me to the hospital, where I got booked in at 8 weeks.


----------



## Parky77 (Jan 15, 2014)

Rah, some clinics offer this, others you have to ask, but you can have you bloods taken with a few days between to see if the hormone HCG has increased as it should (double daily in the early stages of pregnancy). This will first of all tell you if you are pregnant and I guess there is an element of how well you are doing.

My clinic doesn't offer these either, but if you ask they will, but you may have to pay for it.

Having said that my clinic do loads of early scans which is good too, I once saw a heartbeat, the best feeling ever - but the week after it was gone    But that's not what we are talking about!

Hope I have got that all right?!


----------



## Jen01 (May 23, 2016)

Hi ladies, 

My clinic said blood Monday 3rd or HPT Wednesday 5th. Went with bloods only 3 days to go   Feeling very bloated today !! 

Have we any testers over the weekend ?


----------



## GoingGreek (Dec 27, 2015)

I've got my bloods on the 3rd too. Had twinges/mild cramps on and off all day today.... freaking me out a bit as I didn't have them with my BFP


----------



## Jen01 (May 23, 2016)

Oh here's hoping we get our BFPs Goinggreek  
I had some twinges mild cramping yesterday but just bloating today !! Who knows


----------



## SALLYKENNY (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi everyone
Well I  made it through the day being back at work help a little 
But. Still think the treatment not worked I've had no cramping today 
No symptoms infect  apart from very tired but then again it was my first day back xx
O and to top it of I buy a pregnant test today (first response)  now I'm thinking of testing Tuesday or wed


----------



## SALLYKENNY (Oct 22, 2015)

I didn't mean to press send lol how is everyone else xx


----------



## Mrs ski (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi everyone. I've decided to test Early too sallykenny. Back to work Monday and don't want to be in work getting the news on otd so want to arm myself ready. Theoretically should be enough hcg by Sunday for an early test. We'll see. Been getting af type cramps on and off trying not to get my hopes up but also trying to stay positive. Family ha been a distraction up till now. 
Good luck everyone.


----------



## SALLYKENNY (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi Mrs ski when  did u have your. Little embie out back xxxx


----------



## Mrs ski (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi. Currently 8dp2dt so test day is Thursday 6th. What stage are you at now?


----------



## SALLYKENNY (Oct 22, 2015)

Im 8 dp 5dt do u think it to early still xxx


----------



## Lornaandpaul (Mar 30, 2016)

Hello ladies    my otd is on the 6th too.  I had 3 2day embryos put back on the 21st sept.  I did promise my hubby that i would stay away from forums this time but i just couldnt resist !
This is our 2nd ivf cycle - last one in april resulted in a bfn  
Good luck to us all , hopefully this will be our turn !


----------



## Mrs ski (Feb 2, 2016)

Welcome lorna and good luck. 
Sallykenny. The little guide I found online says day9 for a 5dt there's enough hcg to detect but it's only a guide everyone is different I guess. otd made on that day for a reason I guess. It's so hard


----------



## GoingGreek (Dec 27, 2015)

I tested last time at 9dp5dt but it was a blood test. My blood level was 165 

Still mild twinges... I'm so confused and hoping its a good sign

xx


----------



## SALLYKENNY (Oct 22, 2015)

hi all 
I keep looking at the teat thinking should I all not 
its so hard I think I will teat tomorr just give it one more day
going greek  was that a positive as blood level count don't mean 
any think to me as ive never had the figure before xx all of my twinges have gone now 
and so don't feel pregnant how are u coping xxx


----------



## Mihrimah (Apr 22, 2016)

Good morning lovely ladies, I hope you are all keeping sane. Me, not so much.

How early is too early to test I think also depends on the age of embryos. For blasts I think 9dpt could show something. But then there are women who have negatives until day 10-11-12. If you are going to test early though, I would say use frer.

I think I have officially gone crazy. This morning, I got another line on frer and obviously darker than the previous two days but still faint. Did clear blue weeks estimator and it was a negative. I took it apart (I know I shouldn't but couldn't stop myself) and there are second lines on both high and low sensitivity strips which was a little bit of relief. 

I am a bit worried today. Very scared I'll go through the same thing last time, but let's not focus on fears but HOPE that this time it is DONE!    

I hope I am not rubbing off on all the sane ladies in a naughty way. I would say if you can wait, wait as long as you can before you test. I just can't and also if I end up having another chemical, I don't want to miss it. I don't want to not be aware of it as it is information that can help me for the next attempt or make decisions, though painful. But fingers crossed it won't happen!    

Love and baby dust to all <3


----------



## Mihrimah (Apr 22, 2016)

Oh God, just checked my results online again from my GP's webpage and they were through. So for 6dp5dt, my HCG was 11. I know it doesn't mean anything without another test 48 hours later which I am having today but isn't it just too low? The results section says "satisfactory". Any advice


----------



## Parky77 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hello all,

Well TFI Friday!  I suppose I am lucky work has been busy this week - a good distraction!  Although its always there in the back of your mind isn't it?

I did my HCG last saturday, so way too early for me to test, but that doesn't mean I am not tempted.  I keep trying to convince myself that if I test it will purely be to check the HCG has left the system from the trigger shot - which is of course a complete lie!  My partner is away this weekend with work so I won't do it without him, as he will help me pick up the pieces or ground me, depending on any results, I can't do it on my own.

My boobs are still sore and a bit bigger, but that could still be the HCG from Saturday couldn't it?  

Mihrimah I think you have to take the positive that you are getting some positive tests and your bloods say satisfactory, I don't know what they should be at all, so I can't offer any advice on that sorry.  I am the same as you though, I would always rather know if I had had a chemical pregnancy, because at least you know and like you say it could be useful and also I always feel like its been worth it and it could work.  But lets stay positive, you are going to get a great result from your next blood test!

Mrs Ski I think thats wise testing on Sunday, you're right either way the results go you want to be able to be at home to let it sink in and deal with it.

DOes anyone have any nice plans for the weekend?


----------



## Mrs ski (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks parky77 I'm back tracking on it now I can't bear to know. I should have booked the day off work but had so much time off for treatment already you feel guilty. Will have to see how brave I feel over the weekend.


----------



## Mihrimah (Apr 22, 2016)

Thank you Parky, very sensible advice which I will try to stick to.

Mrs Ski, let us know what happens, sending good thoughts to your way for Sunday.

I was thinking about seeing Bridget's Johns' baby this weekend  Anyone has seen it already?


----------



## SALLYKENNY (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi
I went to see Bridgette Jones last Monday brilliant film can't
Remember when I laugh so much at a film and it was good to 
Catch up with my freinds . Ski good luck for Sunday crossing everything
For u xxxx


----------



## Rio2016 (Aug 24, 2016)

I've seen Bridget Jones' Baby. It was funny. Worth watching. X


----------



## GoingGreek (Dec 27, 2015)

Oh I so want to see that film too. I could do with a good laugh. Had some shooting pains tonight (7dp5dt) didn't get these last time either   not feeling positive xx


----------



## Mihrimah (Apr 22, 2016)

Good, I'll definitely see it this weekend then.

GoingGreek shooting pains are good as far as I know. It could be either implantation or your uterus stretching especially if it is to one side. It is the very heavy period like cramping that is a cause for concern. Stay positive xx


----------



## RainbowMum (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm 9dpiui and for some silly reason I decided to take a test today, it was a BFN but obviously way too early...so fingers crossed for the next few days


----------



## Jen01 (May 23, 2016)

So far still managed to stay away from testing. 2 more days to wait. Going to keep busy for the weekend and pray pray pray  

Still feeling very bloated with some pulling in lower abdomen ... Eekkk


----------



## GoingGreek (Dec 27, 2015)

I feel a bit bloated tonight Jen, then again tho I did have Burger King for lunch  

Rainbow Mum - Awww sorry you saw a BFN but it is too early and I have everything crossed it will change  

Thanks Mihrimah I'm going to keep everything crossed still.

xxx


----------



## Parky77 (Jan 15, 2014)

Rainbow mum - way too early, try not to get too upset by it.  I am such a hypocrite!

Going Greek - you know the score, we are just second guessing what those teeny tiny cells are up to, there is no way we know the actual truth until OTD test results come in.  Again I am being a hypocrite! 

I am mostly feeling cold and lonely, my OH is away all weekend.  Although I did take my dog for two lovely walks today and to the groomers so my fur baby is all beautiful and happy!

I'm so tired in the mornings and throughout the day and I get to night time and I'm just not sleepy, even though I'm shattered!

I have been eating loads over the past few days, loads of carbs and sweet things, which isn't really me, at 6dpo I'm just looking for a symptom aren't I?!

Anyway goodnight all, hope we all wake up super positive and pregnant tomorrow! Xxx


----------



## emma10 (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh ladies what are we all like?!

I'm actually getting nervous now about testing and considering just waiting til OTD!

Like Mrs ski I don't want to do it on a work day which leaves me tomorrow or Sunday.  Sunday I would only be 8dp5dt (or 10dp3dt) and I'm worried it's too early...

Mihrimah - when do get the results from today's blood test? Every clinic is so different isn't it in how they test.... we just have one blood test - and this time the HPT too - I've done all my cycles at the same place so don't know any different...
I'm at the stage now when I'm terrified every time I go to the loo in case I see blood! Even though I've never got AF until after BFN and stopping the progesterone... think I'm going mad! 
x x


----------



## Parky77 (Jan 15, 2014)

Emma10 you are on what I like to call, 'knicker watch' (I just accidentally typed knocker watch - which is actually my obsession!)  I feel I now need to explain my boob obsession, I am not going round perving at women's boobs!!!  When I have been pregnant in the past, my boobs have always been painful.  But I can't remember if that was from the very beginning, or after a while.  So my boobs now have hurt from trigger shot day (7 days ago), which I am convincing myself is a good thing, but then I think, 'well I wouldn't have symptoms from straight away (shot was at 7am, boob pain from about 10pm  - just after the deed was done!) so as you can see I am obsessing over my own boobs and willing them to hurt!!!

Sorry meant to say - is anyone testing today?


----------



## herbie79 (Sep 4, 2016)

Hey ladies congrats to everyone that's got BFP!!  I'm not sure whether I'm out or not.  I had a natural cycle so no drugs at all........I'm only 3dp6dt and last night after sorry tmi......a bowel movement I had some very light pink staining on toilet paper.  I went to bed all upset waiting for af to appear but nothing so far and don't know what to think.  Last time on my ICSI cycle the pesseries weren't enough to hold off af and it was really dark dark brown that turned to bright red the next day but was constant on wiping.  So gutted that this might be it xxx


----------



## Mihrimah (Apr 22, 2016)

Feel really down this morning and feel like I am losing hope. Frer was again darker than yesterday but still a faintish line and clear blue negative. If clear blue detects pregnancies from hcg levels of around 25 and my hcg was 11 on Wednesday, if it had doubled yesterday it should have really detected it today. My testing day is on Tuesday (today is 9dp5dt) and cb is supposed to give results 5 days early. I don't know feel really down and considering not testing tomorrow, this is torture.

Rainbowmom, can I ask which pregnancy test have you used? I think 9 days is too early for most.

Jen, I think pulling and bloating are good signs so finger's crossed!

Parky, spending time with dogs is amazing isn't it? I am so grateful for my dog, he is my little angel and I couldn't cope with all of this without him...

Emma, my clinic didn't even mention a hcg test, they said to do a hpt on the 4th of October but I got my GP to do them. Results are back on Monday. :/

Herbie, at this stage I think the staining is most likely to be implantation bleeding. I know when you had a bad experience it is so easy to expect the same again but it really sounds like it is going to be okay...

Hope everyone manages to somehow enjoy the weekend ladies, hugs and baby dust...


----------



## GoingGreek (Dec 27, 2015)

Morning ! How is everyone doing today?

8dp5dt for me. No symptoms really....


----------



## SALLYKENNY (Oct 22, 2015)

Morning all 
Maybe it's the weather  all out
R embies are having a day off as I'm the same no symptoms
5dt10dp xxxx


----------



## Rio2016 (Aug 24, 2016)

Me too. I just feel normal today. X


----------



## GoingGreek (Dec 27, 2015)

I've got a bit of nausea and heartburn actually but it calmed down after a crumpet   I'm looking after my nephew today only for an hour and he had a huge bogey I had to get out which turned my stomach. Not like me as I am a nurse so usually have a strong stomach


----------



## SALLYKENNY (Oct 22, 2015)

That sound like good sign xxx going Greek finger & toe cross for u xxx


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

Hey ladies. I'm 5dp5dt. 

Testing on Monday. 

Past couple of days I've had nausea which has been increasing. It's quite bad today. Had some pulling sensations too and some sharp pains 2/3dpt. Pretty similar to what I had with my daughter. Hoping this is working. 

How are we all feeling?


----------



## Jen01 (May 23, 2016)

It's sounding positive becka & going Greek . For a woman that's testing Monday I don't seem to have any major symptoms  

Starting to have a few wobbles now & started out very positive


----------



## emma10 (Jun 18, 2011)

Beckha & Going Greek that sounds really positive... wish I had some symptoms.... just really feel like I'm about to bleed... can't explain it but feel funny down there!  
And just feel really tired.... not going to test early tomorrow.... going to stock it out til Thursday... although seems ages away.... x


----------



## highlandgirl (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi Ladies,

How are we all?
I am so bloated I look bloody preggers! Doesn't help I keep eating!!
Very tired and I have some sharper pains on one side and feel really heavy - I am now 3dp2dt took my last injection today so think it might be that that is making me tired  
My skin looks great though - very confusing!!
Think I have done too much as well - did the shopping took dog walk and now back at desk working    

How is everyone else?
xx


----------



## GoingGreek (Dec 27, 2015)

i've just eaten 2 bowls of pasta bake and feel like surely I must be premenstrual!!!!!!


----------



## Parky77 (Jan 15, 2014)

Going greek and beckha whoop sounds amazing!

Emma10 how are you doing?

Highlandgirl keep an eye on the bloatedness, let your clinic know, it may be OHSS, which is nothing to worry about - actually its normally a good sign in my opinion!

I am totally freezing today, got the fire going now!  I am also eating loads, but trying to keep it healthy, I don't want to undo the weight I just lost and also want it to be healthy for my imaginary baby, as I am pregnant until proven otherwise!

Is everyone watching Strictly tonight?


----------



## GoingGreek (Dec 27, 2015)

Oooooh does Strictly start tonight? I will be watching it


----------



## Parky77 (Jan 15, 2014)

GoingGreek its week 2!


----------



## SALLYKENNY (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi all
Well that another day of work over with we was mearnt to be going to 
Wedding reception tonight but I've just convinced the o h to have night in with curry
I'm not really a strictly fan . So sorry I won't be watching it . Yes I agree it very cold 
Heating on lol . Well this afternoon I've had  feeling of nausea twice but I'm not sure
If it my mind playing tricks on me lol  and going Greek I've eating a lot today as well.


----------



## GoingGreek (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm going to convinced DH to watch it Parky!! LOL

Enjoy your curry Sallykenny. 

I feel so bloated... like AF is coming bloated


----------



## Mrs ski (Feb 2, 2016)

I caved and bought a test. Might try a little early tomorrow see if I bottle it or not.  Still getting pains and started to feel a little sicky the last 2 days but passing it off as hunger. I don't want to get my hopes up. Sounding very positive for some of you guys I have everything crossed!!


----------



## RainbowMum (Mar 29, 2010)

Mihrimah I've been testing on FRER. Did another today on 10days, but still negative, so had to make OH order some new ones from amazon ;-)


----------



## Rah25 (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi ladies 
... well we all seem a bit up and down at the moment - not surprising really! Am also feeling bloated and pre-menstrual, eating loads, feeling tired, convinced AF is around the corner.

I'm testing on Thursday too but bought HPTs today as I won't get a chance to before then. I am NOT going to test before then - those of you who have tested early it just sounds really stressful??

I'm starting to get anxious now about the period of time between OTD (assuming it's BFP) and the scan 2-3 weeks after that to see if the pregnancy is viable .... if this 2 week wait feels so very long, that 2 week wait sounds unbearable!!! I guess only a scan will reveal if it's CP or not - I'm not sure I could do that wait without going crazy!

I know I'm totally jumping the gun, as at my age and using my own eggs I am told my chances of conceiving are less than 5% so I'm making big assumptions about a positive test.... but it's hard not to think about all these possibilities, right?

You ladies who have had successful pregnancies before, whether through science or through nature, can you remember if you felt any different around 2-3 weeks pregnant than you do now? So hard to separate real symptoms from imagined ones.

Hope you are all having a decent and restful weekend - keep warm!! xxx


----------



## beze (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi Ladies, can I join you.. This is my first time doing a DE cycle just had 2 fresh DE transferred on 28/09/16 in Spain.  I am home resting now with the next two weeks off work.


----------



## Rah25 (Sep 20, 2016)

Welcome Beze! How are you feeling? When do you do your test? x


----------



## Mihrimah (Apr 22, 2016)

Rainbowmom- Frer is so very addictive. I can't believe how much money I am spending on these tests. I am definitely not testing tomorrow. But then I have read ladies in these forums who test a few times a day so I guess we are ok  I cross my  fingers for a BFP for you!

Rah- I've also thought about that but if we get a couple of hcg level tests during that time it should give us something else to obsess over  Also I think by that time we might start getting symptoms like morning sickness so may feel more secure. Of course the other side of the coin is obsessing about symptoms and fearing we are not getting enough! We have to come up with strategies to stay strong and patient and frankly nothing seems to really help at this stage...

Welcome beze, how old were your embryos? Two sounds promising. I can only ever have one 5 day embryo put in due to health issues, twins is a big risk. Fingers crossed for you! 

Another day almost over. Night night everyone xxx


----------



## beze (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi Rah and Mihrimah, I'm doing well so far, but I am only three days since ET.  I've just been really cautious trying not to over exert myself. 

The embies were 5 days at time of transfer.  We started with nine.  Eight were mature enough to fertilize, but only four fertilized.  All four made it to day 3 but only 2 survived to day 5.  The Dr's in Spain said they were both good quality, and said with a transfer of 1 embryo, my chances were about 55% but with 2 transfered it goes up to about 75%.  So we rolled the dice and went all in.

Seems like from reading you both are almost done with your 2ww, I am praying for BFP for you both.  How has the 2ww been for you so far.  I should be able to test on 12/10/16, so still have a lot of time.


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

I was going to test tomorrow but after so many symptoms like I had with my daughter I did this morning (at 2am as the dog woke me to go out). So at 6dp5dt it's a BFP here. Not even a squinter and actual line. I'm so glad we changed clinics. LWC really are amazing. This last cycle was so different to how the last 2 went at hammersmith. 2 cycles with LWC and 2 BFPs (hopefully 2 babies). Obviously early days but totally letting myself get excited. Going to enjoy it whilst I can! I just can't stop looking at my test! Our last 2 cycles went to wrong!

Rah - welcome, I had symptoms both pregnancies really early. On my BFN cycle I had only progesterone related ones. But please remember every person is different. I was only thinking j was pregnant this time as I had my daughters Ivf pregnancy to compare to and it's all the same stuff. Stabby pains, nausea, heartburn. With bfn I got things like fatigue and cramps but not the symptoms I mentioned previously. My stabby pains always coincide with when implantation should be.


----------



## Parky77 (Jan 15, 2014)

Morning all, 

How is everyone feeling today?

Welcome Beze, how exciting, I am hoping you have a good 2ww and  a   

Rah I guess that all through our pregnancies we will be worried and waiting for the next milestone, from what I can gather that is what being a parent will be like too - so here's to the rest of our lives being worried!!!

Mrs Ski, that sounds very promising, I cant wait to hear your results on Thursday!

Going Greek, how are you feeling today?  Did you enjoy Strictly?

Beckha, are you still feeling sicky, are you testing tomorrow?  As I typed this message you posted, thats AMAZING news, I am so happy for you xxx

Highlandgirl, how are you feeling today?

Mihrimah how are you feeling now?

AFM - I watched Strictly, sat with my dog, drinking tea (decaf of course) with the fire on and then went to bed!  I think I was asleep by 930pm!  I feel the same, I hate wishing my life away - but hurry up Saturday!!!

Anyway, hope you are all ok and have a good day, sorry f I have missed anyone xxx


----------



## Mrs ski (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks parky77 had a really emotional day yesterday burst into tears in a restaurant very embarrassing so I caved and used one of the tests I bought for thurs and it's a squinter. It's there but so faint it's barely visible but it's very early really I'm 10dp2dt so not getting overly hopeful I'll wait for the bloods Thursday and probably retest the morning of before going to work. 
Beckha that's amazing news congrats gives us hope x


----------



## emma10 (Jun 18, 2011)

Congratulations Beckha that's great news! I wish I had such distinct symptoms but in all of my cycles I haven't really been able to tell the difference! 

Mrs Ski - that also sounds promising! Surely a line is a line no? The HPT is still new territory for me!

Parky - you are right. I'm acutely aware that if I get a BFP it's only the beginning of worry for me. Including my son I've had 3 pregnancies and bled through them all so has always been a tense wait until scans.

I'm kinda wishing I tested now as I'm. 8dp5dt and it might have shown up. Does it have to be the first wee of the day or could I still test?  I have 2 tests so will definitely do one on OTD but have another one going spare...

x x


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

I did FMU. Well 2am as the dog woke me and I needed to wee! 

Some people say second morning is better though. I got BFP with my daughter at 7dp5dt. 

Mrs ski maybe try a frer. I did 2 tests this morning. A cheap one and a FRER. The cheap one showed nothing which I'm not worried about as I know they aren't as sensitive! 

Thank you parky.


----------



## emma10 (Jun 18, 2011)

Ah that's interesting as the tests I have are sainsburys own so not sure if they'll work as well or not.....
My DH says to wait! 
Is FRER  first response....? Sorry not up on the jargon!
x


----------



## RainbowMum (Mar 29, 2010)

Congratulations Beckha and Mrs Ski, how exciting. 

11dpiui and I promised I wouldn't test today...yet I caved and the FRER is still sparkly white  Losing hope and had a good old cry this morning. I have to remind myself that the success rate of IUI is only about 15%, I was just very lucky last time. It's just that our finances only allow for one more try...

FRER are First response early result, just be careful as some shops sell something called first response rapid result, which is not an early test, just a quick one


----------



## emma10 (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh Rainbow mum sorry to hear that.... when is your OTD? Is there a chance you're still too early? x x


----------



## Mrs ski (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks beckha I could only get the clear blue early test one would you say still to try the frer ones? I'm not going to test again until otd but want to know before I get to work, getting the call with  blood results in work is not ideal


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

Yes FRER are the only ones I really trust and the only ones that are designed to work so early as they're very sensitive.


----------



## Mrs ski (Feb 2, 2016)

Oh rainbowmum don't give up hope a good old cry usually helps this is a torturous journey emotionally and physically. It really helps having you guys as no one else truely understands.


----------



## Mrs ski (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks beckha. I will go on a hunt to find the frer ones


----------



## SALLYKENNY (Oct 22, 2015)

Morning everyone 
So I gave in and done a first response test this morning and I've got two lines  omg I'm so excited
Phone the o h who working today and he happy but said we still need to wait till blood test. Do u think the medication may have play a part in this  
Welcome beze to this exciting time in our life I'm wishing u lots of baby dust 
Rah I think all the trouble heartache we re all had in our life's to get our miracles 
I think we will all worrie  until the end of never lol as my mum say I'm 43 and I'm still her baby lol
I keep looking at the test its lighter line but I can see one xxxx. Good luck everyone xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs ski (Feb 2, 2016)

Sallykenny that's amazing congrats. Yes I think it's wise to contain excitement until the official blood test but it must take a load of your mind!!!


----------



## GoingGreek (Dec 27, 2015)

Morning! 

You have all been chatty this morning!  

Rainbowmum - I'm so sorry the test is BFN I can only hope for you it is too early  

Emma - I'm fighting the urge to test... I really don't feel like it has worked. Holding on until blood test tomorrow.

Parky - I did enjoy Strictly! I too feel like i am wishing my life away. Blood test tomorrow for me.

Beckha - thats brilliant news!! I'm so pleased for you! You must be thrilled!!

Sallykenny - thats amazing news!!

Beze - Good luck for the 2ww  

Rah - I feel exactly the same way..... Literally like AF is round the corner. Was terribly bloated last night.

Mrsski - Congratulations to you too!!!

Hope I haven't missed anyone.

9dp5dt for me. Last cycle I had my bloods done on this day. Bloods are being done tomorrow. I honestly don't know what to think anymore. I'm not hopeful though.... I feel sad already wondering if it hasn't worked.


----------



## Mrs ski (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks going Greek but it's so faint I'm taking it as a no for now I can't deal with the crash if it's a no by Thursday. It was too early to test but I was so low yesterday I had to do it. It's seeming like a really positive month so far though I have everything crossed for you for tomorrow xx


----------



## GoingGreek (Dec 27, 2015)

Take some hope in it Mrsski you never know.   Thank you, I hope I can stay positive today but I am finding it very hard


----------



## Jen01 (May 23, 2016)

Wow it's busy today !

Congrats on the BFPs xxx great news 

Going Greek best of luck for tomorrow like you I'm very anxious and starting to let the doubts kick in.

I hope tomorrow is our day    Best of luck xxx


----------



## GoingGreek (Dec 27, 2015)

I have got absolutely horrendous heartburn   I'm wondering if this is because I'm constipated


----------



## mrscoyle (Aug 31, 2016)

Morning all, please can I join this exciting, nail biting thread! 
I have my ET on Monday morning! (That's tomorrow!) I have booked the day off work and been told it is similar to having a smear? I'm a little nervous. Any advice about do's and don't during the 2WW that you have would be very appreciate.  
Congratulations to those of you that have had BFP recently and for those of you still induring the 2WW I'm sending lots of baby dust and luck! Iv loved reading the last couple pages of the thread and hearing about your journeys.


----------



## beze (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi good morning or maybe afternoon where ever you are.  So much news this morning and so many BFP's, it's exciting.  Thank you for welcoming me.  No new symptoms for me so far but hopefully  because I'm still early.  

GoingGreek, I'm on another thread and a few ladies tested early but got a BFP at bloodtest so don't get yourself down.  I will be thinking positive   thoughts for you tomorrow.

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Mrs ski (Feb 2, 2016)

Welcome Mrscoyle and good luck. ET is absolutely fine I didn't feel a thing other than the usual discomfort like with a smear over in minutes. 

thanks goinggreek it's made me feel a lot better than I did but I won't be happy until it's a definite line or that call confirms it either way. Having done it I feel slightly less insane and that I can make it through the next few days. Xx


----------



## GoingGreek (Dec 27, 2015)

Beze - I haven't done a HPT or early tested. I'm just waiting for my blood test, no symptoms are good hun. I had none with my BFP  

Mrs ski - I will keep everything crossed it becomes definite for you.

MrsCoyle - Good luck for your transfer!!!

xxx


----------



## Parky77 (Jan 15, 2014)

Why oh why did I think that 8dpo it was a good idea to test, especially in the middle of the day?  I don't even know why I did it, I completely had no intention of doing it, but I got up to go to the loo, my boobs hurt with the movement and I thought, 'I'm going to test I'm pretty sure I'm pregnant, so it will be nice to see a positive'. I know full well that even the most sensitive tests would not show a positive yet and mine are really cheap ones from Amazon! 

What a div!  I am not upset because I know it's too early, I suppose what it has done is prove that the hcg trigger has gone!

I have had a really nice day so far too, a lovely long walk with the dog in the sunshine, eating lovely healthy food, then I just watched a DIY SOS which was totally emotional!  

Sorry for the lack of personals I am on my phone. But congrats to all the BFPs and welcome to the new ladies, hope you're ready for crazy time!!!  I honestly had no idea I was doing a test until I was walking up the stairs, I was so waiting until OTD!!!


----------



## GoingGreek (Dec 27, 2015)

Oh Parky, its definitely too early! Its so tempting though isn't it. It definitely won't sure if its not the first wee of the day.


----------



## Parky77 (Jan 15, 2014)

I know going Greek, I am a fool!!! I now have twinges, maybe I'm imagining it because I'm thinking about it. Could it be implantation twinges do you think?  See how hard I'm trying to convince myself I'm pregnant?!  Hey you know what I'm going with PUPO until Saturday who really knows?!


----------



## GoingGreek (Dec 27, 2015)

They very well could be! You aren't a fool at all. This would test the patience of a saint!! xx


----------



## Parky77 (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks lovely 😘


----------



## SALLYKENNY (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi all congratulation to beckha and Mrs ski on your bfp it's wonderful news 
Ive been feeling nausea all day now xxx is anyone getting there results tomorr
Sorry if you already have put it on here only I'm on my phone and not all message 
Come up til later for same reason xxxxx


----------



## Lornaandpaul (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi all , 
Ive done something very stupid and i did a hpt poas test yesterday  ( 10dp2dt )  and it was neg   ,  its our final try this time i think and ive spent most of today searching google for some positive success stories for people who've had a bfp after this stage , and although i have found some i dont want to get my hopes up too much as im already so devastated  

Do any of you have any tips on how to keep positive and how to cope if its failed ?


----------



## GoingGreek (Dec 27, 2015)

Oh Lorna, there are lots of positive stories. I hope it changes for you. What test did you use?


----------



## Lornaandpaul (Mar 30, 2016)

thankyou goinggreek  ,

i used a cheapie ebay one step that i had left over from our last cycle ( i was so addicted to poas last time i swear i was doing it everytime i went to the bathroom !  lol 

My OTD that the clinic gave me isn't until friday and i just thought its so far away and i've been reading about so many women who get their results earlier than this that the temptation got too much and i reached for that stick !


----------



## GoingGreek (Dec 27, 2015)

I wouldn't trust it then. The cheap internet ones are meant to be rubbish hun


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

Lorna IC tests are rubbish. I did one with my FRER this morning and it's negative! Ignore it.


----------



## Dinapantz (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm age 42 and had EC yesterday with 16 eggs retrieved.  12 were mature, 11 fertilised which far exceeded our expectations.  The embryology team are very confident that we will have a 5-day blast transfer this coming Thursday.  After 13 embryos implanted over a 6 year period and only one successful pregnancy resulting in my 3 year old son, I will be implanting 3.  I will be testing in October 20 and would love to join this thread.

Wishing everyone the best of luck.


----------



## Parky77 (Jan 15, 2014)

Lorna, those internet ones are fine for well after you OTD, or for testing your HCG out, there is a reason the clinic give you an OTD - I get carried away with early testers as well, like I did today!  Try and stay positive, which is a really hard thing to do I know.

Sally - I can't wait to hear your results, you are so going to get good news, I am sure of it!

Good luck to everyone else testing tomorrow.

I kept myself really busy today, a long walk with the dog this morning, then some washing (out on the line it was so sunny today, although freezing still!), did some work on a workshop I have to deliver soon and then took the dog for another walk.  So not too much time to stress about my earlier silliness!

Hope you all have a good evening, full of positivity!  Strictly results are on now!!!


----------



## Lornaandpaul (Mar 30, 2016)

Goinggreek - I know I shouldnt of done it   Just re-read this thread so good luck for tomorrow hun !

Beckha - When is your OTD ?

Dinapantz - Hi and welcome , I had 3 embies put back too    good luck !

Parky - Thanks for the pep talk , I swear this 2ww is enough to drive me to a mental asylum  

p.s im more of an x-factor addict but enjoy your strictly ladies


----------



## mrscoyle (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi Dinapatz - I am also new to the thread an already feel part of it. welcome to you. 

Thank you very one for the warm welcome everyone.
You have made me feel much more at ease with my ET tomorrow morning! 
I'm also going to do my best to keep busy during my 2WW although I have ET tomorrow, AF is due on about the 9th October and 2WW means I can't test until the 17th! So I think come the 9th if AF rears her ugly head I will know anyway  

Lora - I'm sure things will be better when it comes to testing at the right time I have my fingers crossed for you. 

GoingGreek - thank you 

Congratulations to those of you that have had a BFP! Beckha & Mrs ski! Yay!


----------



## beze (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi Mrscoyle, good luck tomorrow with your transfer.

Today I'm 4dp5dt and no symptoms.  I read that implantation should be going on right now.  I thought I felt some tenderness on my left side but then dismissed it as that's the side I slept on last night  .  GoingGreek I know you said no symptoms is a good sign, so praying no AF next week which would be when she usually comes.

Dinapantz - Wow 12 mature eggs that's amazing.  I used DE's and only received 8 from my donor who was 28 (btw, would thank her emensely for all she gave me if I could).  Good luck to you and those embies!!!


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

Lorna my OTD is Friday!


----------



## GoingGreek (Dec 27, 2015)

Honestly Beze last time I had zero symptoms. It was so bizarre xx


----------



## emma10 (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi all, it's been busy today on here!

Good luck with the transfer mrscolyle it's honestly fine just like a smear, the worst part of it in my opinion is having a full bladder! 

Good luck going Greek for your OTD 2mo!

Welcome dinapantz! I wish I could've had 3 implanted but they would only put 2 back at our clinic!

Lorna - I'm sure it's too early for you ... 

I've resisted the urge to test all day and DH is away 2mo so def won't do it without him so at the moment I'm waiting til my OTD of Thursday... but really confused at the mo as just feel no symptoms at all AF or otherwise...   I keep getting hot flushes but that's all and it think must be the hormones? Has anyone else had that?
I'm hoping as I've got a busy few days at work that the time will fly by although feel like I'm going mad already!  And still on knicker watch! I swear I close my eyes each time I go to the loo in case there's blood...  
x x


----------



## Lornaandpaul (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi emma 

I have no symptoms either ( besides the usual cpl of chin spots i get at a certain time of the month )  but I too have been getting hot flushes followed by spells of being veryyyy cold so have a throw on constant alert on the sofa  lol


----------



## GoingGreek (Dec 27, 2015)

my joints feel really achy   Probably coz I'm never off the laptop  

No symptoms can be good. I didn't have any last time xx


----------



## RainbowMum (Mar 29, 2010)

Same...I've been googling nothing but 'frer accuracy on 11dpo'  or 'bfn on frer on d12po still turn BFP?'


----------



## GoingGreek (Dec 27, 2015)

I honest don't think there are any more searches i could do   I will just have to wait and see what tomorrows bloods show I guess


----------



## emma10 (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi Dinapantz  - reading your profile I can see you've also been through it! As so many if us here! 

Yeah its difficult about the 3 implanting debate... personally we have always had 2 put back each time despite the clinic advising elective single embryo transfer... we jokingly asked for 3 on our 1st transfer day and they laughed and said no! Even though we've always had 2, the 3 pregnancies we've had have always been singletons. 

Lorna - I've just read back my old posts from the cycle with my son and I had hot flushes in the 2ww then... so hoping this is good!

I'm spending far too much time on my phone Googling tonight.....  
x x


----------



## beze (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi Dinapantz, my OB/Gyn is really opposed to me doing more than 1 since he is concerned of my history of premature births.  My DH and I both agreed that this is probably our last chance since our finances are tight so we can't afford to do one and have a BFN then try again with a frostie.  At first our clinic offered to do a 3 day blast at a reduced rate and we were thinking of transferring 3.  We eventually decided to do the 5 day blast transfer and only transfer 2 (well that's all we had left of the 8 we started with).    Not sure if that helps at all, but our clinic told us the chances of getting a BFP with transferring one 5 day blast was about 55% and goes up to about 75% when transferring 2.


----------



## mrscoyle (Aug 31, 2016)

Thank you Beze I am feeling quite confident about tomorrow and now more nervousness about the 2WW, everyone sounds like they are riding a roller coaster and I feel for you all! 
Sending lots of luck us hugs to everyone!  

I have heard not to pay attention to any symptoms during the 2WW because of the pregesterone I'm taking, 
is everyone taking that? 
So I get hot flushes, some soft tummy cramps & such sensitive boobs! So after my transfer tomorrow I think the most scary thing is going to be AF showing up on the 9th! 

Emma10- Thank you, that's good to know although they haven't told me to drinks lots yet... Maybe they will do that in the morning when I get there. 

Dinapantz- that's a fab outcome wow! I hope the process keeps going positively for you.


----------



## beze (Feb 26, 2016)

Oh yeah MrsCoyle, from what my Dr said a full bladder helps to be able to see the uterus better.  My transfer appt was at 11 in the morning and I thought I was going to immediately go in and they do the transfer, but no they wanted to talk over the entire procedure first which took 30 minutes.  My bladder was about to burst... I told them I really really needed to go and they said if I needed, they would give me a bed pan after the transfer was over but they needed me to remain still for at least 10 minutes after the transfer...uuuuggg.  I made it through it without giving the doctor an unwanted shower   !!!


----------



## Abi07 (Jan 14, 2015)

Morning ladies, can I join you all?! 
I'm now 2dp5dt on our 7 cycle. I'm up and down with positive v negative feelings but I know this is perfectly normal. Physically I have some cramps but think this could be all the drugs(prednisolone, cyclogest, progynova and clexane) but I'm longing for the pulling sensation I had with my first and only positive test. 
I will test a week on Thursday and I'm dreading it. Will keep busy with work, assignments, family time and anything else! Oh yes lots of sleep as this process is exhausting sometimes! 

Good luck ladies xx


----------



## RainbowMum (Mar 29, 2010)

Good morning, just took my last FRER and I'm out, nothing, not even a squinter. 

OH said yesterday that we shouldn't try again due to our finances, which was a bit like kicking me when I was already down due to the negative tests yesterday. I can't stop crying. 
I know I'm very lucky to have my daughter already, but I'm still heartbroken


----------



## SALLYKENNY (Oct 22, 2015)

Rainbow mum 
I'm so sorry to hear this my heart really go out for u 
Maybe give him time maybe he will change he mind 
Xxxxx thinking of u xx


----------



## Parky77 (Jan 15, 2014)

Oh rainbowmum, I'm so sorry to hear that, what a terrible time. Don't let this come between you though, it's really sad for you both, give it time and talk about the next steps when you feel a bit better xxx


----------



## mrscoyle (Aug 31, 2016)

I'm so sorry to hear that rainbowmum   I hope you can talk it through more together an c if maybe you could work somthing out. Sending lots of love.

Beze - it sounds like I had a less stressful transfer, luckily I never had to have a full bladder, & when I was in the room they just took like 2 mins an talked me through it then they showed me my perfect little embryo on the screen! It didn't hurt at all, just a little uncomfortable. My test day is the 14th when is yours?

Welcome Abi07  - good plan keeping busy! I had my transfer today an my plan is to keep busy!!! Lots of luck for Thursday!


----------



## Jess575 (Jul 26, 2016)

Good morning Ladies,

Well I have finally caved in and tested early (OTD - tomorrow) and to my surprise two lines appeared on the test - so I tried another, different brand this time and the same 2 lines -  admittedly the second line is faint but this is despite testing at 1100am and not first thing. Trying not to get my hopes up in case the tests are wrong but surely it must be a positive sign? Strange funny pulling sensation in my stomach this morning - not sure if that is another good sign.

J


----------



## SALLYKENNY (Oct 22, 2015)

Jess575
That's fantastic news congratulation xx


----------



## mrscoyle (Aug 31, 2016)

Jess525 -   Yay that's fab! Congratulations! I'm sure each test will continue to be BFP I have heard that it's very rare to get a positive result that's in true. I'm so happy for you X X X


----------



## Parky77 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi all,

Welcome to the new ladies, welcome to this crazy roller coaster!

Rainbowmum I hope you're doing ok?

Jess amazing news congratulations!

I am all sorts of up and down today!  So my boobs are slightly tender, but nothing like they were over the last week.  When I was walking the dog this morning I got stitch and had to slow right down, I wasn't even going that fast, I felt a bit rotten this morning actually.  I am feeling fat, even though I ate so healthy over the weekend.  I am guzzling water, but can't seem to quench my thirst.  Today is day 9 and I am just not sure how I will get to Saturday, today I don't feel very positive at all.

But you have to be in it to win it and as we all know it is a lottery, there is no rhyme or reason to who gets to be the lucky one this time!


----------



## GoingGreek (Dec 27, 2015)

Rainbow mum - I'm so sorry about your BFN my love. it's awful and you are bound to be upset   take care of yourself.

Jess - Congratulations on your BFP. I hope the second line gets stronger and stronger for you.

Parky - Hang in there!  

I had my bloods take this morning. I feel sick with anxiety. I should hopefully find out this afternoon.

xx


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

Rainbow mum I'm sorry. 

AFM had an ambulance ride and in A&E waiting for bed on gynae. I have suspected OHSS. Feel so ill.


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

Jess congrats. Sorry my head is up my bum.


----------



## beze (Feb 26, 2016)

Rainbowmum, I'm so sorry to hear this news... It's dissapointing, but just give it a little time and maybe OH will changeher mind and see a way through the financial side.

Jess, congratulations on your BFP   !!!

MissCoyle, happy to hear your transfer went well, congrats on being pupo.  My test day is the 12th.

Welcome Abi, good luck to you, how many embies did you transfer.


----------



## Jess575 (Jul 26, 2016)

Ladies - Thank you for all the congrats messages

Rainbowmum - So focussed on me this morning that I didn't notice your BPN post, really insensitive of me. I am so sorry it hasn't worked for you, I hope your holding up ok xxx 

Jess


----------



## Rah25 (Sep 20, 2016)

Rainbow mum .... I'm so sorry to hear your news, devastating, I hope you have lots of support around you, sending you big healing hugs. 

IT MAKES NO SENSE!!! To be unable for whatever reason to get pregnant easily/naturally, and then to go through all the emotional trauma, stress and expense of treatment, and still not end up with a viable pregnancy. It just all seems so damn unfair.

I managed to find a FRER test in a large Boots store, but that's the only place - only the cheaper ones in smaller stores. There seem to be a few of us testing this Thursday, yikes...

I'm liking the advice given to "ignore any symptoms in the 2ww as it could just be the progesterone" ... I'm going to go with that! 

Where do you ladies go for support after your 2ww, whatever the result? Surely the wait until the scan feels even more tortuous? If you have a BFN I hope there is some kind of forum or thread where you can get lots of help and comfort and support?

Sending you all loving vibes xxx


----------



## GoingGreek (Dec 27, 2015)

My HCG level came back today as 2 so it is a BFN for me I'm afraid


----------



## Mihrimah (Apr 22, 2016)

Rainbowmom, I am sorry, Iknow the feeling of devastation and I am sending you huge hugs. Sometimes the people closest to us don't know how to support us at times like this, they are also just human but I know how it feels when you hear something you'd rather not at a time like this as well. Wish you all the strength.

Goinggreek I am so sorry, was that your first hcg test? Could it be it is still too early or you have a late implanter?

Jess- huge congratulations! When are you getting your hcg tested?

I just got my second HCG results. I went to the doctor with near to 0 hope and was told they had doubled. 11 to 24 on Friday. I am happy but still can't relax as I keep thinking if they had kept doubling, I would see positives on non frer tests as well by now. Seriously, if I turn out to be pregnant after this, I want to work for frer, that is how impressed I will be 

Got another two blood test forms for 48 hours apart hcg so back to the waiting and hoping game but then I think this is what this 9 months will be even if everything goes well, until we have a healthy screaming baby in our arms.

Sending baby dust & positive vibes...      that everything will turn out okay at the end, for all of us...


----------



## mrscoyle (Aug 31, 2016)

Parky77 I'm so sorry to hear that you are down at the moment and I totally understand the feeling fat! I do as well! I think it might have something to do with all the water drinking as well tho! I know u can get a lot of water weight! I hope u feel more positive soon, try an so somthing you love that makes u happy, shopping, or cooking or Art in my case.

GoingGreek - I'm so sorry to hear it's a BFN, will you be having another cycle? Sending lots of love 

Beckha - that's terrible I really hope you are feeling better soon! Sending lots of hugs! 

Beze - I'm hoping your test goes well on the 12th, have u had any symptoms since ET?

Mihirmah - your news sounds positive, I'm very happy for you I hope it carries on!

Rah25 - I agree it makes no sense! And it is unfair! But yes I think ignore the symptoms & carry on until OTD!
I'm on another thread that you might find helpful called cycle buddies, and it's all people going through the cycle at the same time roughly it's been very helpful maybe you could check that out? It may help you too?

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=347968.0


----------



## beze (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi GoingGreek, my fertility clinic advised if a BFN, then schedule another test 2 days later.  They have me testing at 12dpt so maybe there is still a chance?

Mrscoyle, thanks for the well wishes.  The only symptoms so far are a little light nausea and today a little tightness in the stomach.  The other ladies from my clinic have said this is common with the meds (clexane, utrogestan, and estrogen) I'm taking.


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

Sorry for bfn ladies. 

I'm now tucked up in bed on the gynae ward. Confirmed OHSS but I have a beta of 123 which is good for 7dp5dt I believe.


----------



## mrscoyle (Aug 31, 2016)

Beckha sounds like u r in the perfect place! I hope the good new continues.!


----------



## Jen01 (May 23, 2016)

So sorry going Greek & the other BFNs take time to mind yourselves xx 
Congrats Jessica & Becca yours sounds good hope all gets sorted.

I'm delighted to say that we got a   today with a beta of 211 we are so emotional don't think it's sunk in yet  .

Hope everyone is doing good x


----------



## emma10 (Jun 18, 2011)

Rainbow mum I'm so sorry. I know exactly how you feel as I felt the same with my BFN FET earlier this year. The cycle that gave us our son was meant to be our last ever cycle but because we had frozen embryos I'd got used to the fact that we might have a sibling and was devastated when it didn't work.  Doing another fresh cycle wasn't even on the cards but I managed to persuade DH and here we are now.
Give it some time and maybe you can discuss again with your OH after things have calmed down.  I know we are both lucky as we have been blessed with our first babies but I understand how you're feeling as I really didn't expect to like I did before too...

Going Greek - sorry to hear that... is it really all over or is there still a chance?

Beckha - you poor thing! But glad the beta levels are good!  At least you can rest now! 

Congratulations Jess!

Mihrimah - sounds promising!

Welcome Abi!

Glad the transfer went ok beze

Afm - had a manic day and do haven't really had time to think about which is good.  Just put my DS to bed and had to keep lifting him as DH is away tonight so hoping I've not done any damage. .... still on knicker watch  

3 more sleeps for me til OTD 

x x x


----------



## Babygood (Jul 17, 2015)

Ladies- any advice will be much appreciated!

I have been on long protocol IVF, down regged with Prostap and then Buserelin nasal spray.... Everything going smoothly. Had EC last Wednesday and started cyclogest pessaries on the Thursday.  Yesterday I had some cramping as if AF is on the way 😔 Which was just off and on, had my ET today of 2 blasts and this evening I have again felt some cramping.  I don't recall this on my first fresh cycle.

I am just getting worried it's game over before we have even started 😰  Thanks ladies for any advice you can offer, if you have experienced similar? I did get 15 eggs and wondered if it's coming from the follicles?


----------



## SALLYKENNY (Oct 22, 2015)

Morning everyone 
Beckha so hope your feeling a lot better today and can go home To rest up 
Congratulation to all the bfp
I'm iff to get my blood test done Today excited and nervous at the same time The last two nights I keep waking up wanting to pee But find it very hard to go  my bladder is full at the time I've google it (like u do) and few woman get this  who got tilted Wombs . Anyone else  had this . Well back off to sleep for me as its 
01.50 hope everyone wake up pregnant in the morning xxxxx


----------



## emma10 (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi baby good 
I think the cramping may just be the effects of the EC still....
I find it difficult to second guess the symptoms as my clinic always says that the symptoms could be the same either  way due to then effects of the drugs etc. ....

SALLYKENNY you were up early!  Good luck today.
I also keep needing to pee and also have a retroverted uterus! Didn't realise that was a factor though! x


----------



## Abi07 (Jan 14, 2015)

Rainbowmum Im sorry to hear your news, its awful when you get a BFN, and even worse if you may not be able to cycle again. Take time to enjoy the things that make you happy and be selfish. xx 

Jen and Jess congrats to you both, thats lovely news, now relax and take good care of yourselves. Jess I had the pulling sensation with my BFP in January, so its a good sign x

Becka, look after yourself, and hope you can come home soon x

Sallykenny - I have a tilted womb, and now you mention it I sometimes feel like I really need a wee and nothing is there (or very little!) I also wonder if it makes the transfers more difficult. I had a bit of bother with my last one (before this cycle) and I keep feeling that they didn't transplant properly as they were doing a lot of faffing with the scanner and the bits inside! This transfer went very smoothly in comparison. 

Babygood, your symptoms sound normal to me, it often feels like AF with a BFP so I wouldn't worry AT ALL. We're all different, and if you read the symptoms that we all have, we can relate to them whether good or bad. The drugs as well as the pregnancy can give you cramps, aches and pains so try not to read in to it too much. 

AFM Im feeling a bit warm/feverish,  and have a pretty constant ache on my lower left side which I had mostly with the first BFP but also with my BFN. Im back to work today after being off for almost 2 weeks and Im really grumpy about it. Im stressing about all stuff they'll expect me to do now I'm back, and keep trying to tell myself sod it and just do the bear minimum, but they've been so understanding with time off that I feel guilty!! Gosh I really want this to work so I can have some mat leave. 22 years of working full time without a real break is taking its toll on me now. Does anyone else feel the same??

Have a good day everyone and hope those who are testing or waiting for bloods get the results we all want to see xx


----------



## Babygood (Jul 17, 2015)

Morning ladies-

Thanks emma10 and Abi07- I think I am just paranoid as I felt the cramping on the day before my transfer and worried that my own cycle was kicking in.  I have always been on Crinone, so the cyclogest is new with this cycle and wasn't sure if that was possibly the culprit.

So I will try and catch up with this busy thread!! My OTD is next Thursday - 13th October.  This is my 3rd 2ww this year and it doesn't get any easier that's for sure.  Good luck to everyone testing today X


----------



## SALLYKENNY (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi well back from my blood test I had 7 o'clock appointment thinking
Maybe the result will come back quicker the nurse said 2 to 3 day nnnnooooo
I can't wait all weekend . So done another first response and got two line still 
I'm going to phone the doctor tomorr so see if they come back early . I had cramping before my 
Ny et but when I continue to get it I email my I've nurse and she said it's a good thing and it's 
Maybe a bit of both medication and pregnancy so keep calm and try relax xx good luck everyone xx
Sending lots and lots baby dust to each and everyone of u xxx


----------



## jodieh123 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi, just wondering if I can join this post, I've been reading it for quite a while now and thought it would be the best place to get advice/options from women going through a similar situation. 

Bit of background - Me 26 partner - 25. 1st time Unmedicated IUI with Donor as we are a same sex couple. 

My partner had all blood tests done, tube test etc before starting treatment all fine no fertility issue's, we had Unmedicated cycle with trigger shot. Had trigger on 21st September then IUI on the morning of 23rd. So we are currently 13 dpt and 11dpo(not too good with the jargon but I think that's right) we got a little impatient and tested Sunday so 11dpt 9po and test was done in the afternoon. Used first response and came up positive with a faint line. We knew this might be trigger and as line was quite faint tested again with a non digital clear blue which is not as sensitive and again a positive, faint but visible! We tested again with FMU 12pt 10PO with first response and completely negative(although partner did get up in the night and wee so technically wasn't FMU) we then got a little bummed out but didn't lose hope as we knew testing early could test trigger. Decided to test again that afternoon as showed up day before and again afternoon a line, faint but clearly visible on FRER. Tested again this morning and again a line.

Testing early wasn't probably the best thing as left us confused but as it is still quite early do you think it could still be trigger we are testing... It's hard to tell if the Lines are getting darker but they aren't getting and lighter. Also it's confusing as its showing up easier in PM than AM?? Anyone had this experience or any advice?? Blood tests are Friday 14po. 

Thanks.


----------



## Mihrimah (Apr 22, 2016)

The line on frer has gone back to extremely faint for me this morning. I am pretty sure my hcg levels have not doubled but fell. Just feel angry, cheated, sad and whole load of other things. Went in for a blood test but at this stage in my head this is just a confirmation of what I know is happening again...


----------



## Parky77 (Jan 15, 2014)

Evening all,

Sorry I have been quiet over the last couple of days, I have been so busy, including the boiler leaking in the night, so at 5am that was nice to wake up to!

I am so sorry for the BFN ladies, it is totally unfair.

Congrats to the BFP ladies.

Beckha I hope you feel better, its rubbish isn't it, but normally a good sign.

Welcome to the new ladies.

I am up and down, just like a yoyo!  I can't decide if I am positive or not;
- I feel bloated (but not pooing regularly and drinking loads of water)
- I am moody, especially short fused!
- I was hungry earlier and felt sick
- Boobs tender

All of which could be explained by things that are, or are not related to pregnancy!!

I asked if I could have a blood test done, but my clinic said it was too early, they won't do it until Monday, which is not going to help me any quicker than a HPT!

Hurry up OTD!!!


----------



## Mrs ski (Feb 2, 2016)

Aw mihrimah I have everything crossed for you. 
Parky77 iv been exactly the same. I retested Monday and the line was slightly darker but marginally  and so so faint I swear it's going to be a no Thursday. I feel positive one minute and annoyed I tested as its given me false hope the next. I'm just glad there's only 2 days left to go couldn't hack this any longer! 
Sorry iv lost track a little the last few days as back to work. Congrats to all the BFPs that's amazing news and I'm so sorry for the BFNs it's so cruel! I hope everyone is well and not going too mad during the wait!


----------



## Abi07 (Jan 14, 2015)

Babygood we got the same test date and also my third 2 ww this year, so third time lucky for us!


----------



## Babygood (Jul 17, 2015)

Abi07- fingers crossed- praying we get our BFP's. It's been quite a year and I am just hoping it ends on a high note! I had a double ET yesterday, what about you?  I never test early as I think the 2ww is crazy enough!

Hope everyone else is doing ok at the various stages!


----------



## Abi07 (Jan 14, 2015)

Babygood I'm 3dpt5dt and no I won't test early, I know it would cause me unnecessary stress and worry so quite happy to wait! I'll order tests to be delivered next week, then have a day working from home just in case it's tears!! Any symptoms yet? I have had palpitations now too for a few days and feel generally crappy, headache, tummy cramps on left side, fluish but could just be drugs I know! Finding it hard to eat healthily too, just want crap! 

Thinking of others too x


----------



## emma10 (Jun 18, 2011)

For those with tilted/introverted wombs.. on this transfer because they had kept me waiting a bit I asked if I could empty my bladder a bit which I did but probably a bit too much!  Anyway she said she'd see if it was too empty and if it was I'd have to drink more and wait a bit but it turns out that she said because of my retroverted uterus it was actually easier with an empty bladder!  Too bad that this was the 7th transfer that I've had and all those times before I had a full bladder and didn't need to!

I keep having funny feelings at the bottom of my stomach... almost pressure down.... and even though I've done this before with all outcomes i really can't remember if this is good or bad...😕 I wish I'd recorded symptoms I'm past cycles now. ...

Abi - I keep feeling warm too... also felt a bit nauseas earlier although I have had that before AF before so really don't know.... 

x x


----------



## mrscoyle (Aug 31, 2016)

Jen01 - congratulations on your   Tats amazing news! 

Jodie123- welcome and I hope when u get to your OTD it will be a BFP so far it sounds promising I will have my fingers crossed for you both! I think reader what you have been through with the early testing it has made me even more determined to wait till the OTD as I couldn't handle lmaybe lines etc, positive vibes all the way! 

So sorry to hear those of you that have had a BFN take some you time and indulge! 
And congrats to anyone that has had a BFP that's brilliant! 

I'm only on day 2 OET had a tiny bit of cramping today but that's all really. 
I'm planning on ignoring symptoms! I'll take note of them but I know they could be either because I'm pregnant or the drugs! So not paying too much attention!


----------



## Babygood (Jul 17, 2015)

Good luck to everyone testing today!

Abi07- I try not to symptom spot as it drives me nuts! Have the usual sore boobs etc but I know that's def down to all of the drugs at this stage..... Just trying to get through each day and hoping for a good result next week!

Mrscoyle- I am with you and trying not to dwell on every potential symptom. I have never tested early, it's a personal thing to be honest, but I think I would be in a worst state than what I am just now!!!

Mylittlepink- good luck for Friday- you are getting there!


----------



## jodieh123 (Jan 26, 2016)

Mrscoyle - yeah we are trying to stay positive, much darker line yesterday afternoon and this morning too but we know it's very early days as 12dpo today.  She hasn't had many symptoms just eating a lot more, like a lot more. We've said if she's not pregnant we're going to test her for worms instead lol! As for testing early yeah I think we wish we would have held out a little longer save the stress and confusion, then again we didn't want to wait for blood test we wanted to see result on a test whether positive or negative and before or if AF came. It's hard though because now we've started testing we can't really stop until blood tests Friday, expensive habit lol! I'd definitely try and wait a little longer! Fingers crossed for you and everyone else.


----------



## Nina142 (May 20, 2016)

Hi Ladies- do you mind if I join you?

Congrats to all the BFPs you must be so excited. Sorry if you have had a BFN this time round. It is heartbreaking.

OTD for me is Monday 10th- had 2 frozen embyros transferred last Thursday. We had a fresh cycle earlier in the year which ended in a BFN, so fingers crossed it's second time lucky for us. We have no embryos in storage any more- not sure what our plan B isafter this as we can't really afford ICSI all over again.

I had no symptoms whatsoever with our last cycle, however this time it is very different. It's hard not to read into the slightest twinge or queezy sensation, but I had a lot of pulling and cramping on days 3 and 4 after transfer (particularly on my right side), quite a lot of sicky burps (sorry!) and the other thing is usually I can't get out of bed in a morning, but at the moment, I am awake at the crack of dawn.

How's everyone else's symptoms today?

Big love and baby dust xxx


----------



## Rio2016 (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi all, not to be this time for us sadly. I started my period a couple of days ago. 

Congrats to those with   and   to those who continue on this journey to motherhood. 

Good luck to all XX


----------



## winter_77 (Aug 9, 2016)

Hi All,

I am testing in October so would like to join. 

I have actually been naughty and tested early 12dpt 3dt. Its BFP on a Clear Blue Digital but no pink line on a First Response so a BFN, I have read that FR are more sensitive. My clinic did say testing early can give false results but surely the trigger shot should be out of my system by now. Has anyone else heard of anything similar. Maybe just what fill Friday and test again as that will be the end of my 2ww. I'll be devastated if the Clear Blue turns Not Pregnant on Friday.


----------



## RainbowMum (Mar 29, 2010)

I know I already announced my BFN 2 days ago, but I still had about 1% hope for today's OTD, but it wasn't meant to be for us this month. 

I hope this month works out for all of you, throwing around handfuls of babydust!!


----------



## mrscoyle (Aug 31, 2016)

Babygood -  I agree it would make things worse, we can do that waiting game! I have decided to count the days backward so today I have 9days left until OTD! When is yours? 

Jodieh123 - I bet it expensive but I totally understand the blood test result waiting! I would hate that! Luckily our clinic sent us home with a pregnancy test and no word of a blood test. But things are looking fantastic for you guys! I'm so happy for you both! Keep us updated! 

Nina142- Welcome my OTD is next Friday 14th so I will have my fingers crossed for you for Monday, so you said you had 2 embryos transferred this time how many did u have last time? 
Also just wanted to let u know that anyone that has said they felt a pulling sensation symptom has fallen pregnant an positive progress so that's a good think I think! Iv been having a little soft cramping a little bit like butterflies and crazy sensitive boobs! But I I'm trying not to pay to much attention to my supymptons as the drugs apparantly give the same symptoms as you would with pregnancy. 

Rio2016 - I'm so sorry sending lots of   I hope you are having some u time for a while a little pampering
. 
Winter_77 - welcome an u have been naughty! But I don't think it's very easy to get a positive even tho u tested early so fingers crossed on you OTD it will give u the same result, fingers crossed. 

Keep us posted rainbowMum sending u lots of baby dust  

Iv only had a little cramping today and my usual sensiitive boobs!


----------



## Babygood (Jul 17, 2015)

Mrscoyle- my OTD is next Thursday the 13th October!!

Rainbow mum- sorry to hear of your bfn.

Winter_77- I never test early so I don't have any experience! If you use a clear blue digital tomorrow am & it's a positive then I think it will be good news on Friday. 

Just trying to catch up with this busy thread! Good luck to everyone with an OTD tomorrow.

AFM- I am 2dp5det & nothing else to report!!


----------



## Mrs ski (Feb 2, 2016)

Rainbowmum and rio I'm so so sorry. I have everything crossed for everyone else testing this month. Otd for me is tomorrow I'm terrified far worse than the last wait af had arrived by now so knew the answer I'm dreading the phone call with the blood results. I think genres a few of us testing tomorrow so good luck xx


----------



## emma10 (Jun 18, 2011)

Rainbow so sorry... and Rio... 

Mrs Ski it is also OTD for me 2mo and I too am terrified....felt funny all day like I'm about to take an exam! 
We're going to do the HPT tonight as I just can't face another bad nights sleep thinking about it...  
Nina - I keep waiting up early too...

hate this part 😕 x x


----------



## Mrs ski (Feb 2, 2016)

I was going to retest in the morning but not been able to get a frer so not bothering I don't trust the hpt so may as well wait. That and I'm too chicken lol I hope it's a bfp for us both good luck Emma.


----------



## emma10 (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm chicken too... never done a test before the bloods on OTD but this time clinic said we should do a HPT before the bloods! X x


----------



## Mrs ski (Feb 2, 2016)

Did they? Are you doing the test tonight or tomorrow? Good luck x


----------



## emma10 (Jun 18, 2011)

Later on tonight when I've plucked up the courage. But have another to do tomorrow if it's a negative tonight and needs to be 1st wee x


----------



## Mrs ski (Feb 2, 2016)

Good call having the second for a morning retest. I so hope it's a bfp for you.


----------



## Mihrimah (Apr 22, 2016)

Unfortunately Hcg down to 7 for me.

Second attempt with supposedly young and healthy donated eggs and second chemical. I am referred for a hysteroscopy to see if there are any polyps etc. that is making implantation difficult. We have two more goes at this so keeping my fingers crossed.

Huge congratulations to all the BFP ladies, I hope I can be there one day.

Warm hugs to all who are dealing with a BFN like me and I wish lots of patience for those still waiting, keep strong. xxx


----------



## Mrs ski (Feb 2, 2016)

Aw mihrimah I'm so sorry take the time you need and good luck with you're next roundx


----------



## emma10 (Jun 18, 2011)

Sorry to hear that mihrimah. I hope you get some answers from the hysteroscopy so that you can move forward with a positive result one day x x


----------



## mrscoyle (Aug 31, 2016)

Babygood - the day before me! Very exciting I can't wait to hear and wil have high hopes for u and anyone testing soon for a BFP. 

Mrsski & Emma10 - sending u lots of lucky vibes and babysust for tomorrow! 

Mihrmah - I'm so sorry to hear your news, I hope u get things sorted so u can try again soon! Having a lots more luck and info.

I'm on day 3 Since transfer and just getting light cramps still although I'm eating too much! Feeling bloated tonight! Tomorrow I need to be very very healthy!


----------



## Rain250610 (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi Ladies

Hope you don't mind me joining in. 

Congratulations on all your BFP's - I love seeing positive threads.

Sorry to you all with your BFN - sending love.

This is my first IVF do not so great on the abbreviations but had my ET on 04/10 and OTD is 15/10. 

My clinic just advised me to do a clear blue & then call with results they haven't mentioned a blood test, is this normal? 

I'm not really reading into symptoms, I have had a very heavy feeling since ET but I'm presuming that's due to the presseries is that the norm? 

I'm not feeling to anxious at this point (although can't sleep tonight but think that's more as iv decided to go back to work so making the most of the rest of this week watching rubbish TV in bed). I know I won't test early as I'd hate to have to go into work with a BFN so I'm glad it fell on a Saturday, 

Wishing you all lots of love for the forthcoming days/weeks xxx


----------



## Parky77 (Jan 15, 2014)

Morning all,

Sorry this is going to be all about me, I have about 5 seconds to type!  Should be getting ready for work.

Last night my OH convinced me (didn't take much) to do a test, it was a clear blue digital, so silly really to waste it because its too early - obviously negative.

Did another cheap amazon one this morning, negative.

I woke in the night and my boobs didn't hurt at all, although they do a bit this morning - is that the power of my mind?

I feel blue today


----------



## emma10 (Jun 18, 2011)

When is your OTD parky? Is may be too early...

AFM did a test at night and this morning and both were BFN... 😢

Will get the bloods done anyway but don't think there's much hope....

Hope you get better news today Mrs Ski x x


----------



## Rio2016 (Aug 24, 2016)

Thank you for the lovely messages. You guys are wonderful. I really appreciate having this forum.   all round. 

xxx


----------



## Rah25 (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi Rain250610! My clinic said the same to me, didn't mention bloods and I have no idea how to get hCG levels tested like some of the ladies on here!

Parky chin up....if it's still early hopefully you have lots more chances. My boobs don't feel tender any more either. I don't feel pregnant at all.

Tested on FRER this morning - the line is so feint I don't think it counts  Going to have to test again tomorrow.

How can two weeks be SOOOOOO LOOOOONG?

You gorgeous ladies with BFNs... there are no words.... be gentle on yourselves and don't give up hope xxxxx


----------



## XMsH83X (Jun 24, 2016)

Morning all,

Is it ok if I join?

I have been a bit upset the past few days as I started bleeding on Sunday which was day 9 past 2 emb 5 day transfer so was sure it had failed. My test day is Saturday, however had a pack of 2 pg tests so decided to do one this morning and bfp??!!?? I have bloods booked on Saturday anyway but I'm so confused. I have had 2 failed IVF attempts previously which went the same way with bleeding etc and this time felt no different? Anyone having or had similar experiences? Surely 12 dpt is too late for a false positive?? I am still spotting and the bleeding has been going on since Sunday although very dark and not fully turned red.

Lots of love and baby dust to all 😊

Hayley X


----------



## mrscoyle (Aug 31, 2016)

Welcome rain259610 my clinic also don't do bloods, they gave me a pregnancy test and told me to test with that on my OTD and not before, mine is the 14/10 o the day before you, its our first round of IVF as well an doing the same and not paying attention to my symptoms although AF is due tomorrow so I'm feeling very anxious and I'm usually such a chilled person! 

Park77 - I'm sorry to hear this although when is your OTD?things could change try not to be sad yet I have fingers crossed for you! 

Rah25 - have u tested early? It is a long time! So frustrating! I hope tomorrow test is more clearer for you. 

Hi xxxmisshayleyxxx welcome that's very confusing although the symptoms list that my clinic gave me included dark and fresh bleeding Iv also learnt that some people do have some bleeding, it is heavy? Also a false positive is very unlikely at this stage I would think. Sending u lots of baby dust! I really hope it a BFP for u next time u test. And good luck to anyone else testing! And sending lots of love to those of you 💖 That have had a negative x xx 

I am feeling very anxious 1 symptom I am feeling for the first time ever tho is a sort of tight pulling  feeling low down in my tummy. Aside from that Iv have my usual sensitive boobs & cramps an a little back ache. 
My period is due tomorrow so I'm feeling very anxious! 😬

Emma10 - so sorry to hear this! Sending you lots of love   And I hope that u have a better seult with the blood test. Have u tested early?


----------



## SALLYKENNY (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi all 
Well I'm left with no answers I don't know if any one can help me I've just phone m go for erupts of the blood test and I was told its inclusive And my hcg is 28 now I've just done urine test and that come up positive start 
Away xxx I'm going mad


----------



## XMsH83X (Jun 24, 2016)

Thanks Mrscoyle,

Well I have been bleeding (brown not red) for 5 days now and it has been light except the 2nd day. I am so confused as even the pg test I took this morning has faded from what it was!! I can still see the 2nd line but it was much clearer a few hours ago when I tested.. argh this is so hard!! I feel like a hope yoyo!!

Wishing you lots of baby dust! My clinic only want blood results as apparently more accurate. You can get them for £40 from ultrasound direct though who have clinics nationwide I think 👍🏻

Hayley x


----------



## mrscoyle (Aug 31, 2016)

Miss Hayley, I don't know 🤔 how confusing, I really feel for u! Please let us know what happens but I have my fingers crossed for u! Thank you for letting me know I can get  blood test I didn't know that, although I'm quite confident with just an extra line on a pg test fingers crossed! X x xx


----------



## XMsH83X (Jun 24, 2016)

Thanks Mrscoyle,

Well blood test is 10am sat which isn't too far away but  il prob do another 2 pee tests before then because doing one this morning has set me off now!!!

Well il keep my fingers crossed for you for your test date 👌🏻

Xx


----------



## Rah25 (Sep 20, 2016)

Having tested with FRER on my OTD I am definitely going to test again tomorrow with Clear Blue - so much easier with a test that says "Pregnant" or "Not pregnant" than trying to work out how faded a line should be, seeing lines that aren't there, wondering if it's one line or two etc.

My clinic advised against testing hCG levels on the basis that is just adds to your stress and anxiety - but I guess it's a personal choice. 

Bleeding and spotting from what I understand can be perfectly normal and happen with early pregnancy so please don't worry too much honey! xx


----------



## XMsH83X (Jun 24, 2016)

Thanks Rah25,

Good luck for the clear blue test tomorrow 😊

I did use clear blue but it was a cheaper version with the + or -. Definitely a clear + within a few minutes but just concerned at how much it's faded later in the day 🤔 I'm going to do another of the same test tomorrow then buy a good digital one for otd on sat before I have my bloods done 😊

At least I have some hope back after the bleeding!

Good luck 😊


----------



## jodieh123 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi Miss Hayles,

My partner tried with clear blue + - and although it came up positive straight away faded about 10 minutes after. Since we've done countless FRER and got positives with line getting darker, also did clear blue digital this morning and read PREGNANT. Just hoping Beta test tomorrow comes back with good hcg levels now. I would try with FRER.


----------



## Rah25 (Sep 20, 2016)

How you doing SallyKenny? Hang in there, you're not going mad, you just need some answers!!! XXX


----------



## SALLYKENNY (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi I've just spoken to I ivf  nurse who said it very low 
And bees another test in 48 hours but I've try getting hold of 
My doctors but they don't seem to want to help. Also the blood test centre 
Not open over weekend mmmm frustrated at the moment . Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## XMsH83X (Jun 24, 2016)

Hi jodieh123,

Thanks for your reply, that's positive to hear, maybe it's just gone faint as it's so early then! I will defo do the digital one for my actual test day on Saturday. I'm trying to keep positive that as I got a clear + to begin with its detected enough hcg to read it!! Trying to keep it cool until I know for sure though!! (Easier said than done!!)

Well it's looking really good for you and I hope the tests tomorrow come back just as they should do 😄


Sallykenny, hope you're ok and get some answers soon.

Xx


----------



## emma10 (Jun 18, 2011)

Ours is definitely a BFN just got the blood results back. 
Gutted but grateful to already have our DS who is all the more precious as will be our only one now. 

Mrs ski have you heard yet? 

Good luck to all those still testing x x x


----------



## SALLYKENNY (Oct 22, 2015)

I'm so so sorry to hear this news
Emma 10 sending a big hug xxxxx


----------



## Dinapantz (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm sure I've posted on here twice already but unfortunately, I can't find it . 

I had my ET today and so the two week wait begins.  OTD is October 17 so a little less than two weeks.  I had two fresh 5-day hatching blasts implanted and a frozen 6-day blast from 2012.

I'm age 42 so this is our final attempt most likely.  I'm praying to god that we're able to give our 3-year old son a sibling.

Wishing everyone the best of luck and thanks in advance for letting me join this thread.

So sorry to hear your news Emma10.  I can't imagine how disappointed you must be as we really don't want our son to be the only child either but that said we're also very blessed as you said.  Let's cherish our little miracles. Xxx


----------



## Mrs ski (Feb 2, 2016)

Oh Emma I'm so sorry. Give little one an extra long squeeze tonight xx 
I started the day totally convinced it was no so absolutely stunned when they said it was a bfp. Really didn't think it would happen for us. They don't give you levels at my clinic just that it was positive. Still nervous as have zero symptoms. Constipated thanks to the progesterone but otherwise nothing. Only thing that's changed is my dog suddenly decided he likes me the last few days ( he's very much my husbands sidekick) and doesn't jump all over me! 
Good luck to everyone else on the wait and parky fingers crossed those levels increase!!


----------



## mrscoyle (Aug 31, 2016)

Miss Hayley, I'm not surprised I think I would carry on doing a few others hopefully u will end up with a good result in the end! Thank you will need lots if crossed fingers.

Rah25 - I think that's a good idea testing again tomorrow, I hope u get the same positive result. 

Sounds promising Jodeih123 I'm sure that u will get good HGC levels I have my fingers crossed for you. 

Sorry to hear u r going through a bit of a nightmare at the mo sallyKenny I hope that you get some answers very soon. 

Emma10 I'm so so sorry but like u said at least u r blessed with your DS, although I can understand how amazing a Sibling would. I'm senipding u lots of  

Hi Dinapantz - so did u get 3 embryos transplanted in? I'm sending you lots of luck and looking forward to hearing about your progress, 

Mrs Ski - I'm so happy for you congratulations! I hope that Everything all goes on well for you both, I know quite a few people that have had no symptoms so don't worry about that, and I have the same problem, as u with the progesterone so my clinic suggested lactaluse and I have 2 a day and it's now working a treat. U should get some! X X


----------



## Mrs ski (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks Mrscoyle I will have to try that so uncomfortable!! I meant to ask on the phone but the screaming and crying took over! 😂


----------



## mrscoyle (Aug 31, 2016)

😂 I can imagine! I would be exactly the same! I'm so happy for you, but yes get this lactalose and have a cup a.m an a cup p.m every day an u will be sorted, it doesn't taste bad either!  Xx


----------



## Rain250610 (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi Ladies

MrsCoyle - Oh wow it's good to have someone on roughly the same time scale. I know every clinic is different so I'm not worried now about no blood test they haven't failed me yet so I'm happy to go with the flow.

Rah25 - Are you going to do something different now to check your HCG or just stick with the clinics recommendations? 

Emma - Im so sorry on your devastating news, I hope it gets easier for your.

Mrsski - Congratulations, I can imagine the screaming I was uncontrollable when they called me to say I had 3 embryos as thought none would fertilise so can't even begin to imagine a positive call like that. Hope it's sinking in. 

Oh I'm glad iv just read about others having the problems with the presseries I am completely bunged up and tried to do it the other way this morning, I had a right panic when I seen lots of white on my underwear and like a crazy person rang the clinic haha luckily they hid the laughing when the explained what it was. I will revert back to the original way and try some lactose - did you get it over the counter Mrs Coyle or on prescription?


----------



## Mrs ski (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks guys it's not sinking in at all don't think it will till it arrives! 
And yes that gel is awful get rid of the cream that's the carrier to make way gross yes but needed lol and lactulose for the unwanted side effects! 😂


----------



## mrscoyle (Aug 31, 2016)

😆 my clinic warned me about doing the pesseries the other way that it would be very messy, so I'm guessing that's what happened to you, bless you. Yes I got the lactalose from my local pharmacy just over the counter, it was the first thing I did once I got the drugs as it was a known side effect an I suffer from it anyway I knew I would need it I got a bit bottle for £5.50 I think it was, took a couple of days to work but I never forget to take it now, I'm sure it will help you too. 

Mrs ski what gel? Do u have a gel with your pessaries?


----------



## Mrs ski (Feb 2, 2016)

Ah the clinic refer to them as gels. it's the crinone ones.


----------



## mrscoyle (Aug 31, 2016)

Oh I c, my clinic just called them pessaries, they look like big pointy pills! They are quite a waxy consistency.


----------



## Rain250610 (Aug 2, 2016)

Thank you just sent my husband out to the late night pharmacy bless him lol I'm hoping they work quick I really don't fancy going back to work feeling like I'm going to explode 🙈

I think I have the same ones Mrs Coyle like bullets - cyclogest?? 

And to think I was dreading the injections - these are far worse!!!


----------



## mrscoyle (Aug 31, 2016)

We that's the ones I have Rain250610 I agree I preferred the injections to these! I tend to to these when I'm half asleep am & pm! Awe bless your husband! Yes well it's a medicine that cokes with a little cup on the lid I would have 2 full lids tonight then 2 each day 1 a.m & 1 p.m.
I hope it helps. X


----------



## Babygood (Jul 17, 2015)

Yes ladies it sound like we are all in cyclogest pessary constipation hell!!! I have been suffering for a week and it's not getting any better 😔. I was told to use them vaginally only, so I think both routes will still cause constipation.

Emma10- sorry to read your news, this journey can be so cruel at times

Mrs ski- congrats on your BFP.

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow xxx


----------



## emma10 (Jun 18, 2011)

Congratulations Mrs Ski I'm really pleased for you.

Weirdly I didn't suffer with the pessary constipation!🙊 Hope it clears up for you all soon! x


----------



## Parky77 (Jan 15, 2014)

Morning all,

Just to let you all know I am definitely out, AF this morning, confirmed with a negative test.  I had pretty much worked it out a few days ago though, I know my own signs so well now.  Absolutely gutted, right now I don't ever want to go through this again, but watch this space, no doubt I will be back soon!  

Good luck everyone else, I sincerely hope it works for you, cause this feeling is ****!


----------



## Babygood (Jul 17, 2015)

Morning ladies-

Hope everyone is doing ok?

Parky77- sorry to hear it's a bfn, it's just rubbish and unfair. 

Good luck to everyone else testing today or over the next few days.

AFM- I am 4dp5det and just hoping for the best....


----------



## Lornaandpaul (Mar 30, 2016)

Sorry to hear your news parky    Although I can completely relate as I am too offically out of the race - BFN today on OTD .  

Totally devastated that it hasnt worked again , not sure if my mental state or our finances will allow us another try but massive good luck to everyone still trying !


----------



## Sandeep121 (Apr 20, 2016)

Hello ladies . 

I'm currently day 5 post transfer with two blastocysts on board .  Yesterday and today I've been having period like symptoms -  Breasts hurting alot and spotting slightly ,  Once yesterday and tiny bit today .  Is this normal , am I actually starting my periods .


----------



## beze (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi everyone, I haven't been on in a while so just catching up.  I'm so sorry to the BFN's, it hurts so bad.  I was there a few years ago but you see I'm back.  So regroup your bodies, minds, and finances then try again.

Congratulations to theBFP's, your journey is going into uncharted territory, stay healthy.

Sandeep121, you are probably taking meds sttill, (progesterone, maybe estrogens), so breast hurting is just a side effect.  Spotting is common sometimes during implantation so don't worry yourself too much.

AFM,  I'm 9dp5dt and trying my best not to test.  My OTD is 12 Oct so inching closer but my goodnessthis is the longest two weeks of my life.  I've had breast tenderness also and my clinic said it's normal.


----------



## SALLYKENNY (Oct 22, 2015)

Good morning everyone 
Hope everyone feelimg well and pregant
Miss Hayley how are looking forward for tomorrow as I believe it's your test day finger cross for u xxx
Mrs Coyle how r u getting on 
Good luck to everyone else
Myself I've been to my local hospital this morning as my doctor never got back 
To me (I'm very angry with them at mo ) I've explain to the doctor that my hcg level was low
And that I've been getting lot of pain in my belly. Once he got my results up it was clean that the doctor
Receptionist gave me wrong reading she told me it was 28 when it 111 . So I am pregant and he said that I should of had another blood test yesterday so he has done the blood test and hopefully will get the result back today or tomorrow . So at the moment I'm a lot happier but just need to get second result back xxxx


----------



## Rah25 (Sep 20, 2016)

Oh Parky77 and Lorna ... I'm so sorry, that's devastating news.

I am always amazed at how it CAN'T work, when we invest so much, everything is in place, we do the right things, take the right meds, look after ourselves, it just all seems so unfair and random, especially when people get pregnant accidentally who don't even want kids. A harsh harsh lesson 

Sallykenny I feel for you - great news but what a fiasco! Hope it stays positive for you.

AFM tested again this morning with Clear Blue digital after FRER yesterday. It said "Pregnant 1-2 weeks". I know for a fact that with the timing of all this by the time we get our OTD we are already considered 4 weeks pregnant. So I figure I am not producing enough hCG, maybe it started off OK and has failed. I don't feel pregnant any more and have kind of lost all hope after speaking to the nurse, just her tone of voice said everything. So I have to test again on Monday but if there's no progress and it still says 1-2 weeks I guess it's game over. 

More agonizing waiting!! 

How bloody strong and resilient are we to go through this?!!!! 

Sending you all warm wishes and all the best whatever situation you're currently in xxx


----------



## mrscoyle (Aug 31, 2016)

Afternoon everyone, I am feeling good today aside from a very runny nose, and my sensitive boobs, I haven't had much cramping at all today and so feeling good. Xx

Sending u lots of ❤  parky77.

Lorn&Paul I'm so sorry to hear you got a negative, sending u lots of   I hope that you will have more luck in the future. 

Sandeep121 hi I am also on day 5 since my transfer, and I have very sensitive breasts, gentle cramps occsassionally and these are symptoms of the drugs, the progesterone gives the exact same symptoms as pregnancy so I don't pay to much attention to them, and bleeding is also quite normal as well so don't worry. 
What is your OTD? Mine is 14/10/16. I have had 1 other symptom yesterday it was a tight pulling feeling on my left side, and I have a very funny nose! (Time of year for a cold although I think quite a few people get runny noses as a pregnancy symptom I have heard)  Anyone else heard this? 

Beze- I'm also 5dpt and yes my breasts also killing me! I know it's hard but I can do it! My OTD is the 14th! 
SallyKenny I don't blame u for being 😡 i would be exactly the same that is so bad and should not have happened at all!! So cheeky!  that's great news that it's high! I'm so  😁 for you yay! I'm doing good, no change at the mo just sensitive boobs and occasional soft cramps, although such a runny nose at the mo! But that's all really oh an yesturday a tight pulling feeling that was new. 

Rah25 I'm sorry to hear u r feeling negative, I have my fingers crossed for your Monday test. I really hope it's not game over yet!


----------



## SALLYKENNY (Oct 22, 2015)

Miss coyle
I've got all of them symptoms I'm only taken my bra off to change it where my boobs are so sore 
Lol  and I had pulling sensation I feel it worse at night xxx so hopefully your going in the correct way


----------



## mrscoyle (Aug 31, 2016)

Awe thanks for that sallyKenny sounds hopeful then that's very good to know.


----------



## SALLYKENNY (Oct 22, 2015)

Yes just keep believing and take time out for yourself xxxxxx
And rest up


----------



## Rory&#039;s mummy (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi ladies, please can I join you? 
I am going crazy on this 2ww and am only 3 days in! 
Transfer was on Tuesday just gone and I test next Saturday 15th. We thawed and transferred one pgs tested hatching blastocyst (5bb), I had an endometrial scratch and we used embryo glue. I am so scared that even though that all sounds great, it's not going to work and if it doesn't work now, will it ever again?
This time last year I was just about to have the transfer of the embryo that became our little boy but we lost him and now I feel like he was my only chance of having a baby. Mixed with that though is the guilt of wanting another baby.....I feel like I am betraying my son.
One minute I'm trying to symptom spot and praying that this will work and the next I'm trying to run away from it (which I can't seeing as it's inside of me!).
I hate the 2ww!

Hugs to everyone who has had sad news this month and big congratulations to everyone who have had good news.

Xx


----------



## SALLYKENNY (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi all 
Welcome Rory s mum
Your boy would properly want a little brother or sister had he survive so please try not to think like that 
I wish you plenty of baby dust xxxx
I've just had the nurse phone me and my hgc level has double to 260 now so finger cross we going in the 
Right direction now xxx


----------



## Rory&#039;s mummy (Aug 19, 2014)

Thank you sallykenny, I'll try to think that way and congratulations on your good news xxx


----------



## mrscoyle (Aug 31, 2016)

Yay that's fab news SALLYKENNY I'm so happy for you!   I hope the positive results carry on! 

Rory'smummy welcome and I agree with sallyKenny your son would have loved a sibling, but try not to symptom watch, as it's difficult to tell the drugs symptoms apart from pregnancy symptoms as they are about the same, so I have been told. But send u lots of baby dust! I have my fingers crossed for you x X X


----------



## jodieh123 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi all,

Sorry to all those who got bfn's. Hopin next Time it will be a bfp for you's.

Congratulations to everyone with bfp's

Me and my partner went back for her blood results today and they confirmed a bfp with beta results and hcg is at 83  not sure how good of a level that is 14dpo but they seemed happy with it at that for this time.


----------



## Sandeep121 (Apr 20, 2016)

Hi mrscoyle.  Thanks for the advice , hoping it it the meds rather than a period . My it's is 13 th October .  Good luck to you and those testing soon.


----------



## mrscoyle (Aug 31, 2016)

no problem, sandeep121 I'm sure it is, keep us updated. x 

thats great news Jodieh123 i hope that things continue in a positive way! yay


----------



## XMsH83X (Jun 24, 2016)

Thanks Sallykenny & that's great news, sorry your docs messed you about but at least good news came in the end!! Yes my test day is tomorrow so excited now, did another home pg test this morning which was positive again so keeping everything crossed now!!

Jodie123, that's great!! So happy for you after the initial faint tests 👍🏻

Sorry & sending much love to anyone who has got bfn's 💕

Congrats to all with bfp's

& baby dust to everyone still waiting xx


----------



## ruby100 (Oct 25, 2015)

Hi all 
Sorry to join late but I've been looking around for help this morning and came across you lovely lot xx

I've got a surrogate helping me with this but today and yesterday we have very faint positive tests. OTD is today at 11dp5dt. The CB digital says not pregnant. My surro is confused and did say she might stop the meds. But I'm scared as I think it is slightly positive- although not any darker this morning compared to yesterday. 

It's so hard all this isn't it and I find it difficult as its through a surro too 

Any advice pls?

Ruby xx


----------



## SALLYKENNY (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi ruby 
I wouldn't stop the med just yet  xxx and I would test again on Monday 
What has the ivf nurse said xxxxsametines it's just a little too early to show up 
Take care xx


----------



## Mrs ski (Feb 2, 2016)

Ruby definitely wouldn't stop the meds mine was the faintest of lines try a frer and if in doubt go to the gp or clinic for bloods to confirm either way before stopping. Good luck xx


----------



## ruby100 (Oct 25, 2015)

Thanks both 
I've contacted my unit and they say blood test tomorrow and continue meds 
Just hoping it's a sticker this one 
Last one ended in m/c at 9w2d :-(

Thanks and baby dust to everyone xx


----------



## mrscoyle (Aug 31, 2016)

Ruby100 I think that's a good plan and I'm sending you lots of baby dust I hope u get the positive!  

Mylittlepink that's fantastic news 😊 I'm so happy for you and hope that the blood test confirms everything even more!


----------



## mrscoyle (Aug 31, 2016)

Oh I'm sorry mylittlepink   sending u lots of   X X x x


----------



## ruby100 (Oct 25, 2015)

Very sad, in fact devastated that we no longer have a BFP here . . . . 

Sorry for all the other BFNs it's so, so horrible 

Congratulations of the BFPs - I hope your pregnancies go smoothly 

Ruby xx


----------



## mrscoyle (Aug 31, 2016)

Oh I'm so sorry to hear that Ruby sending u lots of  I hope you have better luck if you try again. 
Sending lots of ❤️


----------



## SALLYKENNY (Oct 22, 2015)

So sorry for u ruby sending my love xxx
It can be so stressful 
I've just had a phone call with my blood results On Friday they was 260 Today they are 388 So the hospital didn't sound to happy As they didn't double  so got to have Another blood test on Tuesday So nervous now  thinking perhaps I'm Losing my baby xxx plus I had back ache Today xx feeling very emotional now x


----------



## mrscoyle (Aug 31, 2016)

Oh no SallyKenny I'm sorry to hear that,  fingers crossed that your next blood shows a lot more! 
A few of my friends have had backache at the beginning of their pregnancies so it's not a bad thing I don't think. Sending u lots of  And baby dust with luck!


----------



## Abi07 (Jan 14, 2015)

Ladies I'm sorry to hear about the negative results and those who have been left in limbo
Land. It's very tough and the highs and lows are really tough at times.   For you all x 

I'm now 8dp5dt and not feeling very positive. I had very few feelings and any type this weekend and now just feeling a tummy ache ish as though af could come soon. I've had headaches too today but only 3 hours sleep
Last night so that won't help. I've planned to work from home on my OTD on Thursday 13th to handle the result on my own. Will be very upset and deflated it it doesn't work but will get on with FET asap after! For this of you waiting, how are your symptoms and state of mind? It's hard to be positive in case I am let down by
My stupid body!! OH is struggling with the uncertainty a lot too so I worry for him, he feels so out of control by it all now. Anyway Cold Feet catch up and lots of rubbish TV planned this weekend! 

Best of luck to all of you xx


----------



## mrscoyle (Aug 31, 2016)

Abio7 - I'm sorry to hear u r not feeling positive that's not good, I'm 7dpt and I have very sensitive breasts and now a runny nose along with lots of sneezing started a couple of days ago, today and yesturday I have had some light cramping just gentle which is very new for me as whenever I get my period I only get crippling bad cramps, AF was also due yesturday or today and so far so good, so I'm thinking positive at the moment although still got lots of doubt! Oh and today I have started getting a headache that I haven't had in weeks ince I started drinking the 2 litres a day! But I'm thinking that's down to my sneezing and runny nose! 

If it's any consilation I have also felt like I was going to come on at any moment and any time I felt a cramp was hoping it wouldn't carry on into my usual painful cramps but that as the happend... yet. I think feeling like u are about to come on is normal, my friend said she felt like that with her 1st pregnancy. So do t worry.

I'm glad u have the day of work, on the 13th I don't! So I'm nervous but I will have to do my bes I think. 
My DH is also struggling it must be hard for them, he keeps thinking I look sad and being concerned something has happened when nothing has bless him so it must be difficult for them to have even less info then we do at least we have our feelings as some sort of guide.  Oh and I can't wait to see cold feet tomorrow I love it!


----------



## Abi07 (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks for your encouragement mrscoyle, you have the right attitude it seems! I think after 7 rounds I'm feeling pretty poo, but if it's meant to be it will be!! 
I'm getting more water down me this week and have my intrapalids infusion tomorrow, so doing all I can. 

Do you test on 13th too? Cold feet is def a good distraction! Hope you and hubby have an uneventful Monday! X


----------



## Abi07 (Jan 14, 2015)

Morning everyone, 

I am currently sitting at home waiting for my 2nd dose of intrapalid
Infusion, and it's our 3rd transfer without success. So far I'm 9dp5dt of 2 embryos. We had 1 mc. Does anyone else take these and have prednisolone steroids (20mg day.) we have not been tested for immune issues but are taking it as a precaution as our consultant said it won't harm. I'd love to know if any of you have this treatment and what's your story? 

Thanks xx


----------



## Rah25 (Sep 20, 2016)

Aw Ruby, and mylittlepink .... I'm so sorry. It's just so sad and unfair, sending you the biggest hugs xxx

How are you getting on Sallykenny?

AFM the BFPs that showed up on Thursday (OTD) and Friday have this morning turned into a BFN, like some kind of cruel joke. Game over for me, but wishing you all the very best and lots of baby dust.... healing hugs and positive vibes to you all xx


----------



## SALLYKENNY (Oct 22, 2015)

O rah I'm so so sorry this is a cruel world My hospital phone me they want to scan me Tomorr but if they go by my last period then I'm 5+4 weeks but if u go by transfer I'm 4weeks I think that's How I've work it out. So I don't think they will See any thing my last blood result was 388


----------



## mrscoyle (Aug 31, 2016)

Well after 7 rounds! Wow 😲 I think any attitude u have is the right 1! Just the fact that u r still going an trying is brilliant and a brilliant example, I'm hoping We don't need to have that many bit if that's what it takes then we will! The intrapaides infusion sounds scary, I don't know what it is? But it sounds scary! I hope it goes well and doesn't hurt? 
My OTD is the 14th! So I will be thinking about u Thursday morning and will have my fingers crossed for you! 
How r u feeling today? I am having a goo day so far work is a great distraction even tho I work with kids! 

Rah25 I'm so so sorry to hear that and I'm sending u lots of   And positivity take some time and look after u for a while indulge yourself. 

Sally Kenny I really hope your scan goes well tomorrow I'm sending your lots of baby dust luck!  

AFM I have just the usual sensitive  breasts at the mo and having a good day, feeling positive and need Friday to hurry up!!! 
Hope everyone else is feeling pregnant and taking lot a of care. 
Anyone else with a BFN I'm so sorry and send u lots of


----------



## Rah25 (Sep 20, 2016)

So mylittlepink you have gone from a negative to a positive?! Wow that's awesome!!!  xx


----------



## SALLYKENNY (Oct 22, 2015)

Congratulation  mylittlepink I don't really understand all the numbers But all I know is they mearnt to double 
What was your number satursday xxxxx


----------



## SALLYKENNY (Oct 22, 2015)

Wow I bet your clinic was over moon Are u feeling any symptoms yet I've been feeling really sick all day My first level was 111 then it was 260 then Yesterday 388


----------



## beze (Feb 26, 2016)

Hey Mylittlepink, those are great numbers... how many embies did you have put back 1, 2.... if two wonder if those number mean twins  On another forum from my clinic most have only gotten hcg levels in the 1000's on the 14th day.  Your transfer was done on 26.09, mine was done on 28.09 but my OTD date is not until this Wed, do you know why the clinic wanted you to test before your 2ww was up? 

Congrat's on the BFP, I apologize to all with a BFN...


----------



## beze (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi Mylittlepink, I'm doing well just anxious and nervous... can't wait for my test and don't want to test early.  I have heard some horror stories about testing early.  I'm just praying for a   BFP on Wednesday.  I have some of the normal symptoms (tender breast, little backache, tired) but I think they are just from the meds.

You take care of yourself now... you've got a baby on board now!!!


----------



## mrscoyle (Aug 31, 2016)

Yay mylittlepink that's amazing I'm so happy for you congratulatioms on your    
I also don't know much about the number but I know that they need to double and be lots and wow yours sound fab! Congratulations! 

Beze I'm also anxious and nervous! I test on Friday and I have made plans with friends every night this week! 
To hurry the week along! It's already working! Iv also have very sensitive breasts and had a tiny bit of very light cramping, so fingers crossed we will both get a lovely juicy BFP! Sending u lots of luck and baby Dust! 


AFM - I have not much change just feeling good aside from the sniffles and sensitive breasts I'm anxious but positive!


----------



## jess 0x0 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey everyone, hope you dont mind me joining. My transfer was yesterday, fully hatched blast grade 1 with pgs. Since transfer I have felt a numb/aching feeling on left side of uterus for a few hours yesterday and a couple of sharp pain in boobs which I was having before transfer. 

Good luck to everyone

Jess
X


----------



## Abi07 (Jan 14, 2015)

Welcome Jess! 

Hello everyone else and so sorry for BFN's.im afraid that will be me on Thursday too, and having had several failed cycles I know how down you will be feeling. 

Congrats to the BFP's though, amazing! Enjoy every minute of your pregnancies xx

Will do personals later but running late for work and feeling pretty  about this treatment this round. Few cramps but that's it now, although I know symptoms are the be all and end all x 

Have a good day ladies xx


----------



## Holls (Feb 16, 2016)

Hello lovely ladies, please can I join this thread? 

My ET was yesterday - had 2 x 3day embryos transferred, one was a 6 cell, the other a little slower with 4 cells. They were the only 2 that successfully fertilised from the 4 eggs that were collected on Friday.

Feeling quite crampy, think it might be due to crinone, twice daily cyclogest and fragmin - clinic has really dosed me up with progesterone this time.

Anyway, this isn't 4th 2ww - hopefully 4th time lucky!

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Amyflo74 (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi all. I've had 1 3day transferred today at the Lister, 8 cells. It's my last stab at IVF using my own eggs. Fingers crossed is an understatement .

Earlier cycles have resulted in BFN and one abandoned cycle. 

They just say, relax and get on with your life - which as we know is the hardest thing to do. It's hard to resist the urge to lie on your back for two weeks not moving.

Wishing all here much love and positive vibes.


----------



## mrscoyle (Aug 31, 2016)

Welcome Jess, I hope your 2ww goes well, sendi posititive vines! 

Ab1o7 - hope works going ok and cramps are a good sympton. Sounding positive I think. 

Hi Holls -   sending u lots of luck and hope that your 2ww goes quickly! 

Amyflo74 - it really is the hardest thing! I am sending u loads of sticky baby dust and I hope that all goes well for you!  

AFM - today I had a a little bleeding just a smear but I am nervous! Is this a very bad thing? I am on day 7pt 
So isn't it too late for implant bleeding? My OTD is Friday!  Has anyone has bleeding at this point in the 2WW before and had a positive? Any help welcome.


----------



## Flipflops80 (Oct 11, 2016)

good luck and lots of sticky baby dust to you all - Ive got my 3rd FET tomorrow morning, now trying to distract myself 😁😁


----------



## Ann2016 (Mar 9, 2016)

Good luck flipflops80 . Listen to some music  that can help with distraction and sleep


----------



## SALLYKENNY (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi everyone
Good luck to all newbie 
Mrscoyle im sure my last ivf I had bleeding About the same time as I didn't know about Implant bleeding so pls don't read to must into it And I did become pregnant on that cycle xxxxxx 
Well today I've been to have a scan but as I thought They couldn't see any think the nurse said it to early I've come home and done a clear blue test that tell u how far u are It come up as pregnant 2-3 weeks  xxxxxx


----------



## amber-ruby (Jun 23, 2015)

Hello, hope you don't mind if I join you. I had transfer yesterday in Cyprus. Traveling home tomorrow. The 2ww is the hardest part! my OTD is on 22/10. Good luck everyone xx


----------



## SALLYKENNY (Oct 22, 2015)

Amber ruby I had my treatment in north cypurs is That where u had your xxx


----------



## amber-ruby (Jun 23, 2015)

Yes TM in North Cyprus xx


----------



## SALLYKENNY (Oct 22, 2015)

Yes that's right I've been talking to nicoleThey are lovely  I had 3 transferred where do u come from I come from portsmouth


----------



## amber-ruby (Jun 23, 2015)

I also had 3 transferred, when do you test?  I am from Lisburn, n.ireland xx


----------



## SALLYKENNY (Oct 22, 2015)

I'm pregnant  but we not sure on how many weeks And I'm waiting on a phone call as today  I've been for scan 
But it was too early so had to had blood test to see if my hcg Level have got up xxx


----------



## amber-ruby (Jun 23, 2015)

Congrats   hope you get a good healthy hcg number, keep me posted about how many r on board, wishing u best of luck for a healthy pregnancy xx


----------



## SALLYKENNY (Oct 22, 2015)

I've had 3blood test 111 then 260 then 388 . Where did u stay out there Did Tm arrange it


----------



## amber-ruby (Jun 23, 2015)

Numbers sound great, how many days past transfer r you?

I am staying at Fairmont Holiday Village arranged through TM, it's a very quiet peaceful place to stay, lovely apartments around a stunning pool, I have loved it but leave tomorrow at lunch time to go back to rain and wind!!


----------



## SALLYKENNY (Oct 22, 2015)

I had 5dt on the 22nd  I done clear blue test earlier And it said I was 2-3 weeks . We stay at the alcopulco It was lovely same as u peaceful lovely pool


----------



## Babygood (Jul 17, 2015)

Struggling to keep up with the thread!

Congrats to all with BFP's over the last few days and hugs to the ladies with BFN's- it's just so difficult and unfair.

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow.

AFM - I am 8dp5det and testing on Thursday- absolutely dreading it if I am honest.  2016 has been a tough year xxx


----------



## mrscoyle (Aug 31, 2016)

Thank you salllyKenn that's good to hear, congratulations on your BFP that's fantastic! Yay!  

Babygood I'm also dreading it! 'Y OTD is frosay! And had a tiny bit of bleeding today so I'm not optimistic now, I'm now just very hopeful, like u I have also had a very bad year! We both deserve some good luck by the sounds of it! Sending u lots of luck!


----------



## Rain250610 (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi Ladies 

Oh I'm glad that all sounds normal MrsCoyle, I'm the same as you started so positive but really starting to dread it now I'm literally going to the toilet every 5 minutes to check for the dreaded AF - stay your positive self not long now x 

Fabulous news Sallykenny when will your scan be? 

Good luck tomorrow FlipFlops.

Have a good flight tomorrow Amber hope the rest of the wait goes smoothly.

Positive thoughts for you Babygood - I hope the tough year ends on a high for you! 

AFM - this week is dragging I thought going back to work would help but it's making me more conscious that I should be looking after myself and regretting sitting in rush hour traffic absolutely desperate for the loo, does anyone else have that symptom? 

Take care lovelies & keep positive xxx


----------



## Abi07 (Jan 14, 2015)

I had my treatment in Cyprus too. Bacheci in famagusta. I think they may all be in the same building? Does it say Cyprus IVF on the front of the building? 

Thinking of the Thursday and Friday testers. So near yet so far. I'm dreading the BFN, just know I'm not ready to see that this time like before, but what can you do! 

Bleeding is pretty common and mostly harmless so I wouldn't worry. Have you called your clinic? Mine said I should if I bleed. 

Re intrapalids, it is a mix of egg yolk and protein substances to boost your immune system. It's given via a drip in your arm and takes 2-3 hours at home if you're private. I've had two so far and will carry on if I get a BFP. X 

Sorry for lack of names, on my phone so not easy to use!


----------



## sandyray101 (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm on 2WW and it's torture! OTD is Friday... which will be 13dp5dt 

Fingers crossed & luck to everyone


----------



## mrscoyle (Aug 31, 2016)

Thanks SallyKenny, an actually I got home from work and changed then went out for dinner with a friend an it seems to have stopped now 😃 Fingers crossed there will be no more and that was just implantation!     And then I will be like u! An have a BFP 

Welcome Amber-Ruby I hope u have a safe flight home 🏡 and sending u lots of sticky fairy dust 


Rain250610 that's good to hear that it sounds normal thank you, for the reassurance, I have just gone back to work full time this week although it's not far from home, but I have been suffering with the regular need of the toilet ever since I started having to drink the 2 litres a day when I started the r
Treatment, it's very annoying isn't it! 

Abi07 - no my clinic actually have it on my expected symptoms list they gave me so I Have just worried about it! But it seems to have stopped now, not that it was much at all. Hopefully no more tomorrow  
Wow the intrapallids sounds like a good idea, I'm private but was never offered that and I'm feeling run down now! Runny nose, sneezing! I think I could have done with that! 

Sandyray101- we have the same OTD! I really hope we both wake up Friday morning and get a big fat positive!


----------



## Amyflo74 (Feb 17, 2016)

So I got into bed last night really early, intending to take my cyclogest and clexane, but fell asleep! just woken at 2am with light on, radio on etc and have taken both now in a panic, you reckon that's okay? So stupid of me! On my first day of ET too!!


----------



## amber-ruby (Jun 23, 2015)

Abi, Team Miracle operate from Kolan British Hospital in Nicosia. Best of luck, I also had intralipids. When do you test? xx

Amiflo, I can't imagine a few hours late with meds will hurt too much, at least you didn't sleep right through and miss them altogether xx

Thanks for the welcome everyone, good luck to anyone who is testing today xxx


----------



## mummytoanangel (Aug 31, 2016)

Hello Ladies

Thought I would jump on board as the 2WW is doing my head in - analysing everything!! Yesterday had such an emotional day and cried so much. I lost my 4 year old little boy to cancer just over 2 & a half years ago and the pain of that and IVF is intense!! Had a 5 day transfer on 5th Oct and had 2 embers put back in - one was compacting and one was 2 stages away from blastocyst. 

I am breathless and feel like I have a weight on my chest!! We are mid moving house too and staying with my folks (at the age of 41, I thought I would be past this lol)!!! So testing tomorrow - think I will be 9dpo so fingers crossed.

Considering going abroad if this doesn't work - any recommendations? 

Good luck ladies xx


----------



## lbsly (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi all,

I love this thread! I love seeing us all support each other. IVF is such a tough journey but it's amazing how women all keep each other strong.

Congrats on all the BFP and I'm so sorry for all the BFN. Life is so unfair at times.

I'm on my fourth round of treatment but first full IVF and couldn't hold out till OTD, I was driving myself crazy and I'm always better knowing things and dealing with them even if the news is bad. Anyway, did a test this morning and got a faint positive. I'm only 9dp3dt so it's v v early. 14 days past trigger so hoping it's not that! Do I dare to hope?! 

Also, I don't think my clinic do a blood test on OTD. Is that usual? 

Thinking of you all! xxx


----------



## mrscoyle (Aug 31, 2016)

Amyflo74- I'm sure it will be find don't worry! At least u woke up when u did! So I think it will be all good 😊.

Mummytoanangel - welcome and I'm so try to hear your loss sending lots of   It is a very emotional time and with everything that you are doing as well I hope the house move goes as well as possible and I hope that living with the parents again is being more of a helpful thing then a hinder, and gets u extra support. Good luck wit your test tomorrow let us know how u get on. 
Yes you should go to Aruba if you have never been! It is a beautiful island! It's just heaven! We went in the summer for 2 weeks of heaven! So check it out! 

Hi Ibsly I agree I love this thread as well it's so helpful! That is early u naughty girl to test early,  I think it's enough time past the shot day though, so I think it's a good thing but don't get your hopes up too high... but it sounds good keeping my fingers crossed for you when u test on your OTD Hun.  My clinic also don't offer blood tests, they sent me home with a pregnancy test and told me to test on the 14th oct and not before and not with any other test! So strict! 

AFM - I am feeling a little run down today! Sniffly still and woke up with a sore throat I think from struggling to breath in the night, I still have sensitive boobs an today only had a tiny little bit of dark blood but not even even to call it a smear so that's fine, I'm feeling quite positive still and just hoping lots!  

Hope everyone is feeling well today and those testing sending u lots of luck!


----------



## Arty1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi all. I had my FET yesterday. My test date is 22nd October. Woke up this morning full of cold..could gave done without that.


----------



## mrscoyle (Aug 31, 2016)

Arty1 - poor u! I hope u feel better soon, although apparantly if u r pregnant your immune system is basically non existant! So maybe it's a very early good sign? Either way I hope u feel better soon Hun. 
I'm also feeling pretty run down.


----------



## beze (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi everyone I'm 14dp5dt, just got my results back and hcg levels are less than 1, so clinic is saying BFN  .  They want to test again in one week but not sure if things will rise in that amount of time.


----------



## mrscoyle (Aug 31, 2016)

Beze I'm so sorry to hear that, imaending lots of   And fingers crossed for next week, u never know things may change. Will u try again if there is no change?


----------



## Abi07 (Jan 14, 2015)

amber-ruby, oh Nicosia. Thats handy to know in case we ever want to try another clinic. I test tomorrow morning, probably about 5 when I wake for my morning wee! I am working from home tomorrow so I can deal with whatever the result is in peace and quiet. DP is off for an hour or so first thing too and to be honest Im not looking forward to it. If it doesn't work I just don't know why as our consultant has said it will!!

Mummytoanangel, welcome and so very sorry to hear your devastating news about your son. I can't being t imagine how that must feel, so I feel thankful to "only" be in this position. Bahceci in Cyprus has been good to us, with 1 x BFP out of 2 (so far) There is a separate thread for this clinic if you search for it. WE also had 2 transferred and I test tomorrow (12dp5dt) and again on Saturday. My clinic don't do bloods, just interact us to do a HPT.

Ibsly, wow a BFP already. I've never tested early so don't know what the outcome could be, but I hear about people testing early and continuing with BFP's long after. Good luck and say away from the pee sticks!

Arty good luck, I feel flu-ey this time and last time on and off, I thinks its lot to do with the stress tbh! 

Beze, sorry to see your BFN. its just really rubbish isn't it. Hopefully it changes, but if not indulge yourself with lots of nice things. I've got some nice fizz at the ready for my result this weekend, and a meal out booked.

AFM a few odd tummy cramps and shooting pains in my tummy today, and possibly an odd taste in my mouth but I could be imagining it. At least I'll know in about 6 hours. So tempted to test now and glug a bottle of wine if its BFN, but I won't. 

Night all xx


----------



## amber-ruby (Jun 23, 2015)

Good luck abi xx


----------



## Abi07 (Jan 14, 2015)

Well I've just tested and it's a bfp for me!! I cannot believe it!! I was CONVICED it had not worked, so we're over the moon. Now the hard work really starts, staying pregnant! Xx


----------



## mummytoanangel (Aug 31, 2016)

Thanks all for welcoming me, it was a BFN. Hoping I have just tested too early. Had 2 transferred one was one stage and was two stages from Blastocyst but both transferred on day 5. Totally confused about my timeline in terms if days post transfer!!! So crap seeing just one line but was it too early


----------



## Abi07 (Jan 14, 2015)

I did think it was early mummytoanangel, as I'm  12dp5dt, but did your clinic tell you to test today? 
I have to test again in 2 days time to double check x


----------



## mummytoanangel (Aug 31, 2016)

Congrats on your BFP Abi07. My OTD is 18/10, think I'm a control freak and don't like not knowing!! My fiancé wanted to wait and is now disappointed. I did think it was too soon but reality is it may not have worked!! Really hoping the outcome is still going to be positive xx


----------



## amber-ruby (Jun 23, 2015)

Abi fantastic news congratulations, did u feel any symptoms at all?

Mummytoanangel keep positive, it is possibly just too early x


----------



## Abi07 (Jan 14, 2015)

Mummytoanangel the waiting is tough but it's there for a reason, because r soon can show a negative when it will be a positive. But of course it won't change the outcome. Eat and drink well, rest up and keep yourself busy now. Xx 

Amber-ruby, I had palpatatations for about 9 days, but put that down to worry. Lots of tummy niggles on and off with a couple stabbing pains yesterday and like a fizzy feeling in my tummy if that makes sense. A bit of an odd taste in my mouth, but all minor and excusable I thought??


----------



## mrscoyle (Aug 31, 2016)

yay abi congratulations that's amazing i am hoping to join u after i test tomorrow morning! i'm feeling emotional today an anxious but still feeling positive! 
i really hope to be in your shoes! i'm sure you will do amazing at the staying pregnant thing! sending lots of happy vibes and enjoy being pregnant! x x


----------



## Abi07 (Jan 14, 2015)

Well thank you MrsCoyle. It's such a great feeling! My experience tells me that feeling anxious is a good sign. I've always been calm about it all but this time I've felt so negative. I'm sure you'll be fine, keep us posted xx


----------



## Rain250610 (Aug 2, 2016)

Oh wow Congratulations Abi & well done for holding out till your OTD. Wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy xx

Goodluck for tomorrow Mrs Coyle keep calm today & let us know how you get on...

Hoping the luck continues for me Saturday and the rest of you lovely ladies testing soon xxxx


----------



## amber-ruby (Jun 23, 2015)

good luck for tomorrow MrsCoyle and for Saturday Rain, hoping the positives continue xx


----------



## Angel75 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi ladies. ..can I join you 😉 in 2ww?  Yesterday was my FET and OTD is 22/10 so amber ruby I'm like you darling in the same boat😉.
Abi I'm so happy for you ....good luck and try to be positive all time 😆.

Good luck for all of you ...I know 2ww is very hard time ! 
Xxxx


----------



## katieg88 (Dec 5, 2014)

Hi everyone. I had my transfer yesterday so now on 16dw!
Has anyone else not been given hcg injection to do?
Also anyone else suffering with wind and a really rumbly belly? Are wind settlers ok to take?
Thanks and good luck everyone. My test date is 28th


----------



## Angel75 (Oct 19, 2010)

Katieg...good luck in 2ww ..yes i have same thing darling. ..don't worry be positive 😆xxx


----------



## Brownie12 (Oct 13, 2016)

Hi, new to the forum and my first message. Please can I join the 2ww thread.

ET today of an 'average' blast - 4AC. Test date is 24th October.  

Anyone else around that date. Would be good to chat and keep each other company through this.

Any success stories with that grade would be amazing too

Xx


----------



## Abi07 (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks for it all your nice comments! 

Welcome Brownie, Katie, Angel! Best of luck to you all. 

Brownie, I had 2 x 3cell blasts transferred and have my BFP today. I was worried about the grade (for no reason) but they change by the hour so it's irrelevant they tell me 

What's a hcg injection?


----------



## amber-ruby (Jun 23, 2015)

brownie - i test on 22nd, good luck xx


----------



## Babygood (Jul 17, 2015)

Hello ladies! 

So it's a BFP for me today!! Delighted but not getting too excited just yet, it's a long way to go but I am one step closer!

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow xxx


----------



## Abi07 (Jan 14, 2015)

Yey babygood! So pleased for you too. Is this your first BFP? It is so exciting isn't it? Whatever the outcome we know we can get this far! X 

Everything crossed for you all testing in the next few days xx


----------



## Babygood (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks Abi07 - no I had a BFP on my first cycle but it ended in a missed miscarriage, so just praying I don't hit any problems this time.


----------



## Abi07 (Jan 14, 2015)

I had one on first transfer too, then BFN, now BFP again, so know only too well how it can end. For now let's enjoy it!


----------



## Babygood (Jul 17, 2015)

Abi07- that's exactly what happened with me too - MC then a bfn- it's been a difficult year! You are absolutely right- I am so pleased but not quite able to relax yet! X


----------



## mrscoyle (Aug 31, 2016)

Abi07- Thank you! I will let u know tomorrow  

Thanks Rain270610 I will let u know and I am trying to keep calm... 

Thank you Amber-Ruby and welcome Angel75 I'm sure u will love the support and friendly people u get here.

Hi Katie88 I didn't get given a hcg injection to do but I have been suffering with Wind! And big belly rumbles! Iv just been enduring it not nice! I hope yours eases up soon! 

Welcome Brownie12 I hope that your 2 WWE goes well. 

Contpratulatiosn Babygood! That's amazing news I'm so so happy for u! I hope your pregnancy goes all smoothly. 

ASM I am anxiose and honestly don't have a clue what's going to happen in the morning!fingers crossed for ,e please ladies that I get a good answer tomorrow! X x


----------



## Abi07 (Jan 14, 2015)

Wide awake and thinking of you Mrscoyle. Everything crossed xxx


----------



## Babygood (Jul 17, 2015)

Morning ladies-

Thanks so much Mrscoyle- wishing you the best of luck today.

Abi07- I thought I would sleep better last night but no! My sleep pattern has been awful during this 2ww and I am shattered!  How are you this morning?

Good luck to all the ladies testing over the next few days xxx


----------



## lbsly (Dec 3, 2015)

Thinking of you MrsCoyle! x


----------



## mrscoyle (Aug 31, 2016)

Thank, you so much for your support guys, sadly it's a negative this time so we will be jumping straight back on the horse and fingers crossed we will get to have FET before christmas! Big glass of wine tonight I think! 
Hope everyone else is feeling all good today. X


----------



## lbsly (Dec 3, 2015)

Just wondering if anyone else is experiencing quite bad tummy pain in 2ww. It's not like period pain more like I've been kicked in the stomach by a horse! Aches all the time and sometimes have sharp shoooting pains, is also tender to touch?

I've called my clinic and they said it's prob a side effect of the cyclogest and to drink more water.

I have had a BFP 11dp3dt and am worried it's in the wrong place?!
xx


----------



## lbsly (Dec 3, 2015)

So sorry to hear that. So unfair.  On my failed cycles it really helped me to have a plan in place for what was next. Hope you get you frozen cycle under way soon.

Lots of love x


----------



## Babygood (Jul 17, 2015)

Sorry to hear that Mrscoyle- it's just rubbish. Yes I always find wine and chocolate helpful! Enjoy your wine tonight & be kind to yourself over these next few days. Wishing you lots of luck with your little frostie X


----------



## jess 0x0 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey everyone, I have a quick question. On a frer can you see the shadow of where the second line should be or is it just pure white when bfn. 

Jess
Xx


----------



## Lindseyw897 (Mar 4, 2016)

So, after 2 years of tests, dildo cams, dyes, bloods and just down right awfulness we're now in our 2 week wait..... 
I'm slightly confused  
I had 2 put back in (I qualified because of my age - 3 it was a 2 day transfer. 
The eggs were collected on *Wed 5th Oct * put back in *Fri 7th Oct * and I had that injection thingy (whatever that was) on *Tues 11th Oct*. 
On my notes it says I can't test until October the 24th. 
This seems longer than 2 weeks to me, I have read so much conflicting information I'm not sure what's going on. I will test when they say too but it seems forever away. 
I read its 2 weeks from EC, 2 weeks from TD, 12 days after the shot 

What are your views on this please ? this is our 1st go at IVF, and I get married in less than 4 weeks so as you can imagine I am very keen to be able to test asap  
Thank you all for any help xxxx


----------



## lbsly (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi Lindseyw,

It can be very confusing, so many different opinions out there! I've found that all clinics do it a different way. I had 3 day transfer and was told to test 14 days after that but a lot people do 14 days from EC.

For me the waiting was far worse than the treatment as at least I felt like I was doing something pro-active. 

Ultimately, it seems the longer you leave it, the more chance it has of sticking. Although I tested 5 days early because I just couldn't wait!

Good luck, I really hope this is your time! Congratulations on the wedding! xxx


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Hello Lindsey   like Ibsly said lots of clinics have different protocols & test dates but if the injection thingy you had on 11th Oct was an hcg shot that would explain why you have to wait until 24th Oct to test to make sure those drugs don't give you a false result, I know the 2ww is hard but try to enjoy being pupo & resist testing early, wishing you lots of luck x


----------



## amber-ruby (Jun 23, 2015)

Sorry to hear about the BFN MrsCoyle, it's a tough journey that can be so cruel  

did anyone feel anything at 4 days past 5dt? I am feeling heavy, twitchy and mildly crampy, could these be symptoms    or just the meds?


----------



## SALLYKENNY (Oct 22, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear your news mrscoyle I was so sure I was I'm so gutted for u sending Big big hug your way xxxx


----------



## Arty1 (Mar 12, 2015)

I had my embryo transfer on Tuesday. Since then I have had full blown flu. Will this affect my chances of the embryos sticking?


----------



## katieg88 (Dec 5, 2014)

Hi Lindsey, both of my cycles have been a two day transfer and both test dates 16 days later.
So this time I had ec 10th, transfer 12th, test date 28th x


----------



## Don’t give up (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi there, I'd like to join.
3dt yesterday (13th) - sadly only one grade 2, 8 cell embryo but hoping for a miracle this time.x


----------



## Sonneblume (Jul 4, 2014)

Arty sorry to hear your so poorly. Some say that a cold is a good sign? This I've read on the site from other women. I know also some women have requested to up their steriods, as an immune response, or have been advised to by their doctor. You might want to let them know? 
Take it easy


----------



## Rain250610 (Aug 2, 2016)

I'm so sorry Mrs Coyle but I have to say you certainly sound like you have the right attitude enjoy the rest for now have some wine and lots of chocolate and then get yourself ready for your lovely Frostie xxxx


----------



## Abi07 (Jan 14, 2015)

Bishmyster don't worry too much about the grade, it's almost irrelevant according to our consultants. I'm pregnant with 2 x grade 3 embryos now!


----------



## mrscoyle (Aug 31, 2016)

Thank you ladies, I spoke to a nurse at the clinic today and asked how soon we could do a FET and she said that if my November AF came after the 18th of the month they would be able to do icon that period although if it arrived before that date then we would have tow wait a little longer until January. So that should hopefully work with my cycle as I'm usually near the end of each month although the nurse said to stop taking the pessaries now an then AF would arrive so I'm hoping that my body is not completely confused, although I'm feeling that by the morning AF will be here i think. 

lbsly thank you and i agree we are already putting together our next plan, as long as my body follows suit and does the right things when we need it to lol! 
Thank you Babygood i will be doing exactly that i have a spa day booked for tomorrow and night out with the girls so lots of fun! 

Lindseyw897 - I know that the 2ww is horrid! we just finished our, and i just kept myself busy and i will be doing the same with my next 2ww as unfortunately we didn't have any luck this time, it was out first round of IvF an I'm glad i didn't test early as i have heard nightmares about people testing early and then not being sure about the result and then buying more tests an then testing each day and becoming even more anxious about it does not sound fun! U can do it hun! u can wait! 

Thanks SallyKenny, hugs very much appreciated an fingers crossed for a Christmas miracle instead! it obviously wasn't meant to be. 

Welcome Bishmyster Im sure you will appreciate the thread it is very helpful and everyone is lovely. 

Thank you Rain i will indeed do that and i will be so ready for our little frosty!


----------



## Abi07 (Jan 14, 2015)

Mrscoyle, here's hoping the witch shows up very soon. Definitely the right attitude getting straight back on it if you can. That's what we've done from the getgo hence having 7 rounds in 2 years! Bloody expensive though as NONE on the NHS for us. 

Afm I'm still pg, my CB test came up positive within about 10 seconds! Smiling from ear to ear  
Scan on 2nd Nov now.  Eeek another long wait


----------



## Flipflops80 (Oct 11, 2016)

Ok, this is my third FET (1st chemical, second MMC at 10 weeks). Single good quality 5 day blast transferred and my lining was a healthy 13mm. Transfer was at noon last Weds (12th). I admit I am a serial POAS victim (!) and tested at 5 days post transfer on both previous FETs and got a BFP. 
So why, and I can only share on here for fear of looking insane - did I pee on a stick twice yesterday with a glimmer of hope  that I would see a faint line? My rational head says not in a million years at 2dp5dt!!!! What is wrong with me this 2ww should be 'easier' surely having done it twice before, but I'm driving myself insane with impatience. Not told husband I tested, it's like a secret habit. 
Don't know why I'm torturing myself. Bracing myself for my third disappointment is probably at the root of it. 
Anyone else feel like this?


----------



## Riley12 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi Flipflops80,

Yes, I felt like that. Not on the 1st attempt but on the second and third especially I was like a woman possessed. I personally think that after all the routine and daily injections etc the 2ww leaves us wondering what on earth to do....so we poas like crazy! 

Please keep us updated and don't worry too much about all the tests, you're not alone!  

Riley xx


----------



## Flipflops80 (Oct 11, 2016)

Thanks Riley 😘 Glad to know I'm not completely insane. You're right, after all the work & schedules, letting nature take its course is difficult! Xxx


----------



## Angel75 (Oct 19, 2010)

Flipflops. ..I did my transfer on Wed as well ...I'm trying to make myself busy but I know 2ww is the hardest time ..sonetime I feel there is something inside sometimes feeling negative. ..I wish you will get BFP soon but try not to test now as hcg will not be realised now ...I read it is after 6 days but it is hard to get BFP from the sticks....good luck and I ll pray for you 😘😘
Thanks for all ladies who asked about me ...good luck for all of you.

AFM. ..feeling so tiered from all medication. .2 clexane +progesterone injection + 3 pessaries +asprin+pridinsolone + levothyroxin 😣😣 that is a lot. ..how we come relaxed with all these medication! !!! Xxxx


----------



## mrscoyle (Aug 31, 2016)

Thank you Hun, yes the witch has shown up last night! So that's good, we are going to try naturally this month and then when it comes next month we will be on it! Poor u! We are very lucky to have had 1 go on the NHS but we have saved quite a bit ready for a few more tries. Fingers crossed for you that this will be the last try u will need to do Hun x X x


----------



## lbsly (Dec 3, 2015)

YES! This was 3rd 2ww for me this year and it was horrendous, way worse than the other times. I felt like I was going loopy. I also tested early at 8dp3dt and from then have been doing two a day. OTD is on Monday so far I've had BFP but even if that is the case now how likely is it to stay stickie.

I think after the year I've had and the 2 you have had it's so hard to be optimistic and we almost want to beat the bad news and find out earlier so we can deal with the hurt and then try again? Does that makes sense?

I've had some wagging fingers on here for testing early but I think it was the only control I had and you just have to get through it anyway you can.

Sending you lots of love, I hope it goes quickly for you xxx


----------



## Bina K (Apr 29, 2016)

Hi ladies, can I join you? I had 5dt yesteday ( 14th ). However had the weirdest thing happen at 2am in the morning. I had a very small amount of brown discharge after wiping. Is that normal on ET?  I just got so worried as it soon soon after transfer. 

Sorry for the lack of personals as I'm using my phone. Will log in from my tablet later. X


----------



## Abi07 (Jan 14, 2015)

Nina, welcome! It sounds perfectly normal to me. Lots have it and go on to have healthy pregnancies. Good luck for your 2ww. When do you test? Is this your first? X


----------



## Abi07 (Jan 14, 2015)

Sorry Bina!


----------



## Flipflops80 (Oct 11, 2016)

Angel 75 - thanks for your thoughts and glad Im not alone...this week must have three times as many hours in it as normal weeks for us! good luck and keep me updated when you test... Im moving away from the sticks until Monday. Well, trying to! all those meds sound draining so hope you are resting up 😍

ibsly - you are totally right, we move into 'self preservation mode' i think which is why we test, test early and prepare for another disappointment 😞 I think back to how optimistic I was on FET 1, I couldnt be more opposite now but its to 'protect my feelings' and prepare, you articulate it beautifully.

Good luck all ladies in 2ww.... Im now searching for a boxset with enough episodes in it to fast forward my life 48 hours..... 😝


----------



## SALLYKENNY (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi everyone 
How everyone doing and how are u feeling today
I myself had a bit nightmare worrying week my level are still
Raising my not doubling so I've gone from 
111 to 260 to 455 and now 649 so hoping even those 
They not doubling everything will be ok and Monday
I'm having another blood test and possible scan on Tuesday. 
Last Tuesday had a scare as had pain down my right side
And hospital thought I was having ectopic but luckily the pain went the 
Day so just think I pull myself well that me . Sending lots of baby dust to everyone 
Xxxxxx


----------



## Flipflops80 (Oct 11, 2016)

ibsly - congrats on your BFP 👌🏼 hoping and praying the little line stays put up to and beyond your OTD! xx


----------



## penguin14 (Jul 31, 2015)

Hi 
can I join everyone in this 2 week madness!
I had my fet on Thursday and OTD is 26th trying to keep myself busy to distract myself as I have a feeling I will go mad otherwise!
Xx


----------



## Rain250610 (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi Ladies

Welcome Penguin I hope the wait goes well for you.

Flip flops you do whatever is right for you if it makes you feel better surly there is no harm we all do things differently to help us manage we know our own minds. I hope it goes easier for you.

MrsCoyle I'm glad (but sad) AF arrived least it will keep you on plan a nice month off will do you the world of good all ready for your lovely FET.


Ibsly glad you've seen your BFP good luck for Monday just to finalize it! 

Sorry to hear you e been poorly Sallykenny - hope your on the mend and your figures keep going up. 

Bina - iv heard that symptom is quite common more  of a implantation bleed I think. Good Luck and keep positive. 

So AFM was my OTD today - I got up super early as was tossing and turning and couldn't believe it when we got our BFP!!! To say I was shocked is an understatement! CB stated 2-3 weeks so perfect timing too. Scan booked for 08/11 so incredibly thankful and hope it stays nice and comfy.

Stay positive lovely ladies miracles really do happen xxxx


----------



## Arty1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks for your reply sonneblume! Feels like my cold is easing off a bit today thankfully. Will get in touch with my Dr on Monday if it's still lingering. Thanks again! 😊


----------



## Abi07 (Jan 14, 2015)

Rain massive congratulations!! Lovely lovely news xx


----------



## SALLYKENNY (Oct 22, 2015)

Rain I'm so happy for u congratulation xxxx


----------



## Brownie12 (Oct 13, 2016)

Congrats to all those that have got their BFP over the last couple of days,  it is so reassuring to see the positive stories. 

AFM - I am slowly going crazy!  I am only 2dp5dt, test date is 24th. This is my fourth 2ww so I should know how to cope but it so doesn't get any easier. 

I have had a FET so I don't have any symptoms at all. I am also on an immune protocol (steroids and clexane) and apart from peeing more, nothing, nothing at all!

Aaarrggghhh!!! Haha


----------



## amber-ruby (Jun 23, 2015)

congratulations Rain, great news

Brownie, i am the same - going crazy waiting! I am 5dp5dt and every day is feeling like a week

Good luck x


----------



## Holls (Feb 16, 2016)

Haha Brownie I know what you mean, this is my fourth too! I am 5dp3dt, OTD is a weeks today, usually time goes too quickly, but not during the 2ww! I was on steroids but those have finished now, and am on 3 types of progesterone - I think they have thrown everything at me this time  

Penguin - good luck on the 2ww and hope you find some nice things to distract yourself with, it can drive you nuts  

Rain - huge congratulations, how exciting! Hope little bean is nice and snuggled in  

Congrats to anyone else who has got their BFP too!

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Angel75 (Oct 19, 2010)

Rain I'm very happy for you 😆😆...congrats hun.

AFM. ..Im eating a lot ..I can't stop eating 😣. .I think this is from stress. ..anyone has got same !!! 
II it necessary to drink 2 Liter of water in 2ww if FET...as I ignored that to avoid going to the toilet all times...I read a lot but theye didn't mention that ...any advise please.xx
We wish to get more BFP. ..come on ladies 😍😍😍


----------



## Angel_Delight (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi Arty,

I don't think it will, just keep off the over the counter medication obviously.  Good luck


----------



## Bria350 (May 6, 2016)

Hi Arty,  I had my transfer on Tuesday, too.  I've had a bad cold, (maybe flu,) too.  I'm praying that it won't effect it.  I did a FRER test tonight and it was a squinter! I know it may not last, but at least it is starting. Sending positive thoughts for you, too.

PS I've not had any medicine since the transfer.  Just resting and drinking lots of fluid.


----------



## Angel75 (Oct 19, 2010)

Bria...I did my ET on Wed so what is squinter?   I really wish to test ..I can't wait 😦...I had flu as well after ET ...I'm still sneezing but let we hope is good sign 😆..

Good luck Arty xxxxx


----------



## Bina K (Apr 29, 2016)

Hey ladies, 

Rain, congratulations on the BFP. Woop woop. X

Arty, Bria & Angel, I've got the flu and somewhat a cold too  I'm constantly sneezing and coughing too. Worried about my little embie and hope it's makes it through the 2ww.    . Hope you all get well soon. X

Abi, thanks hun. And don't worry  about the spelling. My phone does the same and autocorrect my name to Nina too lol. Xx

AFM, 2dp5dt and nothing to report. Trying so much to distract myself but nothing works so I just talk to my embie. Lol.

Good luck to all in their 2ww. Wishing a BFP  for all us. Xx


----------



## Lily0750 (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi ladies,

Congratulations to all who got BFPs.

Has anyone used https://pregnancytestlondon.co.uk/dailydeal/ for HCG tests?
Would your recommend them?

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Arty1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi all. My cold seems to have shifted now.. But I'm concerned I'm not getting any noticeable symptoms or signs that implantation has taken place. I had my ET on Tuesday morning.  Getting a bit chewed now 😔


----------



## PrPossum (Oct 2, 2016)

Hi everyone, 
First time posting here. Just been reading through posts, congrats to those who have had BFPs. It's nice to hear positive stories. 

Angel, I've been eating a lot too. Trying to pick opt for healthy stuff, but inevitably go for biscuits and chocolate 😣 Mine is stress and boredom. Hiding it all tomorrow (I should hide it now...), don't need the extra 5lbs I've put on, pregnant or not! 

I'm 8dp5dt, OTD is Friday 21st. Constantly symptom spotting! Keep worrying about the cramps I'm getting... I only usually have them on my heavy day of af, keep expecting to see blood everytime I go to the toilet... trying not to think about it as much as I can. I usually exercise to keep busy but obviously can't do the intense things I used to. 

Have got my fingers crossed for everyone waiting.


----------



## Sophcol (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi all, congrats on the BFPs! I am only 1dp5dt and already thinking about testing. Every clinic seems quite different does anyone know when when is right for a 5 day transfer? I think my clinic still says 2 weeks but my Accupuncture says 10dp5dt? Any advice on when you plan to test?


----------



## Sophcol (Nov 24, 2014)

Sorry that should have said 'when I will test' not thinking of testing now obvs!


----------



## Holls (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi Sophcol - my clinic advises testing at 10dp5dt. I know what you mean, can't stop thinking about my OTD. I'm now 7dp3dt, OTD is 22nd, less than a week now, yay!


----------



## amber-ruby (Jun 23, 2015)

my clinic says 12dp5dt, i don't know why all clinics are all so different when it comes to test dates, i am testing 22/10 too, seems so far away lol good luck ladies x


----------



## Sophcol (Nov 24, 2014)

Thanks Amber and Holls. It's so weird they are all different! Maybe I'll go for day 11!! I'm so impatient. Just want time to fast forward. Good luck ladies


----------



## mrscoyle (Aug 31, 2016)

Thank you rain! An congratulations, I'm so happy for you! Take care & enjoy being pregnant! 

Good luck everyone else with your journeys an thank you all got your support throughout my first round. I hope you are all have success xxx


----------



## Flipflops80 (Oct 11, 2016)

Looking for some candid advice and experience please ladies...

As my signature below, this is my 3rd FET. Good quality 5 day blast transferred five days ago (12 Oct). Some  symptoms, AF like cramps, thirst and boob tenderness in last 48 hours (although this could be the progesterone)

I am a self confessed POAS addict and the reason for being so is to prepare for the worst - and I think I am now. 

Both previous FET's I had BFP's (faint but BFP) on 5dp5dt... today. . If this is how my body works, I think it's all over as I just had a Snow White BFN on FRER with FMU. Experience tells me to only use FRER.

Does experience suggest it's all over for me? Anyone with advice who has had a 'certain timescale' on previous FETs? 

Please don't anyone chastise me for early testing, it's what I do.


----------



## mummytoanangel (Aug 31, 2016)

Mrscoyle so sorry to hear of your bfn, I have just joined you and feeling gutted. I had an endoscratch, glue, steroids for raised NK cells and did everything right. Sadly just not meant to be 😪

Not sure but will see if we can afford to try again and if it's worth trying somewhere else - maybe Cyprus, will be callling Nurture in Nottingham today and have to see how much it will be. It's so flipping expensive 😪

Congrats to all that have had your BFP XX


----------



## Abi07 (Jan 14, 2015)

Mummytoanangel I'm so sorry to read your post. Sending you lots of hugs and praying next time is your time. We cycled at Bacheci in Northern Cyprus and have been happy with their treatment if it helps. There is a forum on here for them x


----------



## Bina K (Apr 29, 2016)

Mummytoanangel, Mrscoyle, I'm so sorry about you news. It's cruel and unfair. Sending you lots of big hugs  . Take care and be kind to yourselves. Xx

Sophcol, Holls, Amber,  I had a 5dt and my clinic are making me wait a whole 2 weeks to test. My OTD is 28th October which seems so long away. I have read on Google that you can test from 10dp5dt but I think I will hold out until my OTD. I wish all the best of luck and pray you all  get BFP. Xx

PrPossum, hi. I'm fairly new to this thread too. Good luck on your OTD next Friday. Hopeyou get your BFP hun. Xx

Arty, aww glad your cold has shifted hun. And I also haven't had any noticeable symptoms yet. So scared now  anyway when is your OTD? Xx

Hello to everyone else. Hope the 2ww isn't driving anyone too crazy.  Xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I had a hcg test in hospital 4dp5dt and it was 3, and by 9dp5dt it was 97: If I had poas it probably wouldn't have shown until 7dpt at the earliest with a frer. I'm not going to chastise you for early testing but its certainly too early, regardless of your past experience as its the embryo that decides when it implants, not your body  

Xxx


----------



## katieg88 (Dec 5, 2014)

Does it matter whether I do my cyclogest front or back? I am now 5dp2dt. Thanks


----------



## Holls (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi katieg88 - you can do it either way, but my clinic recommends back if you are doing crinone as well. Also, if you're doing front with cyclogest you have to sit still for 20 mins, whereas back you can carry on as normal.


----------



## Lily0750 (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi ladies,

Is it normal to have cramps during 2ww similar to period cramps? And also feel nauseous?
Is good or bad simptoms?
Thanks.


----------



## Sophcol (Nov 24, 2014)

Lily, I was just about to post similar. I'm really achy down low - feels like period pains. Ovaries and lower back aching also. I'm only 2dp5dt. It was so bad it kept me up all night last night. 

Bina, I'm pretty sure mine like you to wait 2 weeks as well - I just don't know if I can do it!

I'm so sorry to those with BFNs - there are no words for how awful it is. Take time and be good to yourselves.


----------



## Holls (Feb 16, 2016)

Lily & Sophcol, I am the same, been cramping yesterday and today, feels like AF is on the way   

I have always cramped on the 2ww, and it's always been a BFN, but apparently good cramping feels the same as bad cramping, so hard to know really!


----------



## mrscoyle (Aug 31, 2016)

Thank you mummy to an angel I'm so sorry for you too, sounds like u really tried everything, u should try again if you can afford it and I really hope u can and u find a way Hun, we got our first try on NHS an have 3 eggs an we have mo ey saved so luckily we have enough for have transfers done so that's good. 
Fingers crossed for both of us!


----------



## Peanut7 (Oct 17, 2016)

Morning All, hope you all don't mind me crashing in on your thread...

Firstly congratulations to everyone who has their BFP!! Such an exciting time for you all ☺

So a little bit about myself. (Still getting used to the abrieviations so bare with me)
Started IUI Jan 2014 had 6 attempts up until Aug 2015 all BFN's 😔
After a bit of saving my partner and I Decided to try IVF June 2016 using Donor. 
Had AMH test and was low but average for age (37). Used buserelin & 450/375ui Menopur alternative. 
Had 12 follicles and triggered Monday 10th oct, ER Wednesday 12th oct, they got 8 eggs!! ☺ The next 24hrs was horrible then I got the dreaded phone call... only 2 managed to fertilise 😔 They hinted that it would be a 2dt 😔 I really wanted a 5dt but wasn't worth losing them both. Friday 14th I went in for 2dt. We decided to transfer both embryos, one was high quality 4 cell & the other slightly fragmented quick developer 7 cell.

Now on 3dp2dt and it's already killing me!!! 😳 

So many symptoms and side effects from Cyclogest!! Bloating, cramping to say the least. I'm also still a little sore in the ovary area form EC- is this normal? 

I really hope it's good news this time!! I really want to test around 11dpt but my partner is being strict and said we are sticking to what clinic has said! 😔 Test date: 28th oct!!

Good luck and baby dust to you all xx


----------



## Flipflops80 (Oct 11, 2016)

Thanks Cloudy, you've helped settle me a bit. I know I test early, massively out of 'self preservation' and to brace myself for bad news, pessimism at its best(!). You are right about the embryo, not my body, just can't get it out of my head that both previous cycles I had a visible BFP by now.... that's all that is worrying me 😞🙏🏼
Thanks for your reply xxxxx


----------



## Peanut7 (Oct 17, 2016)

Above post I copied and paste from this morning "put it in the wrong chat group 😳
Got directed to this group!


----------



## katieg88 (Dec 5, 2014)

Hi Peanut, we have the same otd although my 2dt was last wednesday, I have a 16dw


----------



## Peanut7 (Oct 17, 2016)

Hey Katie,
Nurse said officially can't test until 31st but she also said we would get away with testing from 28th... so obviously I'm gonna go with 28th lol.
So you must be 5dp et at the mo.. how are you finding it??

I must admit the cyclogest side effects are really affecting me! Feel like a beached whale!!


----------



## katieg88 (Dec 5, 2014)

I'm feeling a lot better fortunately on this cycle than my last cycle. I was so ill last time.
I'm really paranoid  today as had white discharge and all the people who have posted about having discharge before all got bfn


----------



## Peanut7 (Oct 17, 2016)

As this is my first IVF I'm not sure what feelings I should be expierencing? As for the discharge - again I wouldn't know due to the cyclogest (rather messy!)
I know it's still very early days for us both at the minute but ever pain, twinge or anything I'm straight on google (the worst possible thing to do)! But I am staying positive and everytime I have a moment of "this isn't working, again!!" I just read all the amazing stories on here and think to myself - this could actually work!! 
Stay positive Katie, everyone is different! I'm sure in another thread someone would have said that they had discharge and got a BFP


----------



## Brownie12 (Oct 13, 2016)

How on earth do you remain positive during the 2ww after three previous failures?? 

I am trying to stay calm and trying to keep occupied but it is on my mind ALL THE TIME!!

I have tested early in the past but I have promised myself I wouldn't do it this time. At the minute, at 4dp5dt, the only thing I have is hope and I want to remain hopeful for as long as I can!!

Anyone else 4dp5dt, how are you coping, any noticeable symptoms? I've got nothing at all which is worrying me, but then again if I did have symptoms, I'd think AF was on the way!

Xx


----------



## Bina K (Apr 29, 2016)

Hey ladies, 

Brownie, I'm 4dp5dt and like you not much symptoms hun. I think it's too early hun. My OTD is on 28th so seems like a long time away and personally I will hold testing until then. I wish you a swift 2ww and a BFP hun. Finger toes and everything crossed for you. Xx

Peanut, this is my first ivf cycle too (although  it's FET). Not sure what to look out for and what's normal in the 2ww. So hard not to go symptom spotting and hard not to get scared when every symptom could be associated with AF. Such a roller coaster. Wish you a speedy 2ww  hun. Xx

Hi to everyone else. Sorry I'm on my phone so will catch up properly later.xx


----------



## Brownie12 (Oct 13, 2016)

Hi ladies,

Thanks Bina for the encouraging words. 5dp5dt today and got slight headache but that's it. My OTD is 24th October. I had one Blastocyst put back but it was a 'slow grower'. Fingers crossed for you too. It's so hard all this waiting isn't it, haha!

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## katieg88 (Dec 5, 2014)

6dp2dt today and had a dream last night that AF came. Woke up this morning feeling very crampy
Obviously hope dream isn't coming true


----------



## Holls (Feb 16, 2016)

Brownie - I know how you feel, this is my 4th 2ww as well after 3 BFNs   
It's hard not to think "well it didn't work those times, why would it work now", but we should be thinking "why shouldn't it work now?!"   
I am now 8dp3dt, OTD is 22nd, 4 days to go! In the past I have started bleeding 3 days before OTD, so feeling anxious now, especially as I have been having some cramps.

katieg88 - hopefully now you have told us about the dream it won't come true  

Peanut - it's so hard to second guess the symptoms, good cramping is supposed to feel the same as the start of AF, so we can't really know until testing, also some people don't experience any symptoms. Such an emotional roller coaster!

Hi to everyone else, hope you are coping with the 2ww!


----------



## Lynz30 (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi guys, 
Can I join you, please? This is my first IVF/ICSI cycle (short protocol) and had 1 top quality (4AA) blasto transferred yesterday. OTD 31/10/16 - first thing my DH said when the nurse told us the date was 'Oh, it's Halloween, we'll have to call the baby Damien!' 😂 Seriously, you can't take him anywhere!!

Not really sure what I should/shouldn't be doing now so am taking it easy for a couple of days. Have started on the daily Brazil nuts and fresh pineapple to aid implantation and have also read about the importance of eating warm foods atm so have had homemade soup and the like. Any other advice would be greatly appreciated!

Xx


----------



## Teleaddict (May 30, 2016)

Hi all
I'm another one in the 2ww. I'm currently 3dp5dt after my first ivf icsi (due to old eggs, low AMH, dodgysperm and a whole host of autoimmune problems and blood clotting issues, missing receptors and who know what else?!)

I have no symptoms what so ever. I mean, I do have symptoms but these are due to the drugs as they're the same ones I had even prior to ET. Thanks to the cyclogest and steroids. Nothing different in the last couple of days. Been looking out for implantation bleeding but nothing.

I'm actually dreading the otd as I'd almost rather live in limbo and have some hope than to feel crushed and have to plan another round.

OH says just to forget about it until then - men eh🙄🔫?!?

Sending good wishes to you all


----------



## Peanut7 (Oct 17, 2016)

Hey all, 4dp2dt today. Had my first night since EC of not getting up a million times for the loo during the night. Also woke up not feeling bloated!! Been feeling pretty normal most of the morning but the past hour or so I've been getting very similar pains to AF   looked at my AF tracker and due tomorrow but with all meds I'm guessing my tracker is out the window this month (hopefully for the next 9 months preferably   )

Holls & beni- hi, the worst rollercoaster ever!!! Lol 

Wishing you all a quick 2ww.....


----------



## RainbowMum (Mar 29, 2010)

Hello again, I'm joining in for the second time this month as I had another round of IUI done today and our test date is the 1st of November. 
Currently on the sofa with my legs in the air


----------



## katieg88 (Dec 5, 2014)

Day two of more creamy discharge today


----------



## amber-ruby (Jun 23, 2015)

8dp5dt and some spotting, could this be implantation? never had it before not sure whether to panic!!


----------



## SALLYKENNY (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi everyone 
Congratulation to all the bfp Well I thought every think was going well My level was 111 to 260 to 355 then 649
Then yesterday I had a call saying they have Gone to 1747 and then wanted to scan me So I went up they . Only they couldn't see any think I'm meant to be 6 weeks today so I'm gutted She enough said the thickness of my womb is not very high So I've not stop crying for last two day. Good luck everyone 
Xxxxxx


----------



## mrscoyle (Aug 31, 2016)

Oh Sally Kenny   I'm so so sorry to have all that's good news and then this horrible news! It's so unfair! I'm so so sorry and sending lots of   Please look after yourself and make sure and get some pamper time x X


----------



## Abi07 (Jan 14, 2015)

Sally I'm gutted for you, you must be feeling so upset after the numbers rising. Take good care of yourself and hope you have a plan for the next step xx


----------



## Angel75 (Oct 19, 2010)

Sallykenny....im so sorry for you ...it is very hard feeling when you be over the moon and suddenly this happen😭...i can feel as 3 times hsppened to me ...i ll pray for you ..look afte yourself 😘😩😩😩..xxxxx


----------



## SALLYKENNY (Oct 22, 2015)

Mylittlepink Hi I've had a blood test. This morning but I'm Hope very hopefully as I've had period pains And what would they do with my lining as she said it's not thick Enough to carry a baby xx how r u xxx


----------



## amber-ruby (Jun 23, 2015)

Sorry you are going through this sally. I thought 6 weeks would be too early to see anything. Let us know how your blood test goes today. Sending hugs your way xxx


----------



## SALLYKENNY (Oct 22, 2015)

Hi amber ruby How u getting on . Thanks for your message xxx

Thank u everyone for your kind words my Friends and family keep asking how I'm feeling I don't think any one know how we truely feel But I do know they mean well it truely is so hard To feel normal to feel like a woman I just feel like A failure . I wish every one of plenty of baby dust 
Xxxxx


----------



## Angel75 (Oct 19, 2010)

Amber...how are you feeling ...only 3 days to gooooo ...waiting for otd is horrible 😯
Sallykenny ...my heart is with you ..look after yourself xxx

Afm ....7dpo5dt...still feeling strong and not thinking to do home test early ...i got my progertrone blood result which is today 270 !!!i dont know if is good or not !!!  
My lovely gp gave me prescription for progestrone 100mg in 2ml but i couldnt get it anywhere and they cant give me in 1 ml instead ...do you know any pharmacy around london deals with nhs prescription that i can get the injections from...please help....xxc


----------



## amber-ruby (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi Angel ... I am good thanks, the end of this wait is in sight thankfully. I am having blood test on Friday as the labs don't operate at the weekend, was orig supposed to test Saturday but my clinic have said Friday is fine! How are you feeling? any symptoms? When are you going to test?

Hope you ok Sally xxx

How is everyone else getting on?


----------



## Angel75 (Oct 19, 2010)

Amber...actually ...im feeling tierd only not other symptoms...really got confused from what i feel !!!
I ll do in my private clinic but on Sat so u lucky to do it one day before 😉...i ll pray for you😘😘xxc


----------



## amber-ruby (Jun 23, 2015)

thank you i will pray for you too   xx


----------



## Brownie12 (Oct 13, 2016)

Hi all,

6dp5dt for me - no symptoms really apart from tired and a bit of light headedness but that could be from the cyclogest, lubion, steroids, Clexane - you name it, I'm on it! Like a military operation in a morning remembering to take all my stuff! 

Amber Ruby and Angel - good luck on your tests, I can see they are soon. Mine isn't until next Monday but I will prob do it on the Sunday morning first!

Sallykenny - sorry to read your news

xxx


----------



## amber-ruby (Jun 23, 2015)

Good luck brownie, not long to go for you either. 

I have been feeling super tired and heavy in my uterus area, also a little crampy. It's hard to know what's being caused all the meds. I can relate to the military operation lol

Keeping everything crossed for us all ladies xx


----------



## HannahBanana (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi all!

I haven't really been on here since my first lot of FT in 2010/11 but now I'm back in the 2WW and thought I'd pop in to say hi.

I did a single blast FET last Friday 14th so now 6DP5DT and thinking I'm going to test today as my clinic weirdly wants to do my blood test on this Friday (tomorrow) which is 7dp! So actually a 1WW for me??
But they told me not to be upset if it's negative as the following one on Monday could be positive if my embryo implanted late... easy for them to say!

Don't really understand why they want to test 7dp but I'll go anyway and hopefully not have a really awful weekend if it's a BFN! 

Anyway... good luck to you all! Sending baby vibes your ways xxx

PS. I haven't had the slightest symptom but not sure if that's a good thing or bad thing!! 
It's easy to read too much into everything. Hoping it's because I had a FET so didn't have all the down regs and stims this cycle! Who knows...x


----------



## Amyflo74 (Feb 17, 2016)

OTD is Saturday, but my AF symptoms are so strong now, it's becoming impossible to stay positive. Is it worth doing an early test to get the disappointment over with?


----------



## Sophcol (Nov 24, 2014)

Amyflo I wouldn't read too much into that. I had really bad aches and pains just like period before my last cycle which turned out to be BFP. Sadly miscarried but I think you can still feel that and get a positive outcome!


----------



## Bina K (Apr 29, 2016)

Morning ladies, 

Amyflo, stay strong hun. The answer is not to test early hun. I wish you all the best for  saturday. Here's hoping for BFP for you.xx

Hannah, welcome back hun.  Like yourself I had a single blast put back in on Friday. I'm a little shocked that they want you to test so early. My OTD is on the 28th, so long away. Anyway I hope you get some good news on Friday hun. Xx

Amber, good luck on Friday.  Hope it's BFP. Xx

Angel, good luck on your test day on Saturday, all the best and hope it's BFP. Xx

Brownie, Monday isn't that far away. Not long now hun. I wish you all the best for Monday and sending you plenty of baby vibes hun. Xx 

Sally, I'm so sorry hun. That's cruel and unfair hun. Sending you big hugs hun.     Xx

AFM, 6DP5DT and no symptoms. Apart from a stitch like pain on day 3 then nothing. Not sure it's a good thing..Praying its good sign though.  

Good luck to everyone else. Sending everyone plenty of baby vibes. Xx


----------



## Lily0750 (Aug 1, 2015)

The ladies doing early test must be very brave. I am scared to test. My OTD is on Saturday but I will do HCG test on Monday. Maybe will do home urine test on Sunday, if I have enough courage.
until I do tests there's a hope that it worked.


----------



## Bina K (Apr 29, 2016)

Lily, it's like you said the words right out my mouth. I'm so scared to test early too. My OTD is next Friday so I can live in my own bubble for a little longer lol. I wish you all the best for your test and pray it's a BFP. Xx


----------



## Angel75 (Oct 19, 2010)

Ladies...i was so strong and saying not to test but i vbeen in asda and i said let me buy cheapest pregnancy test so it is freedom test only £1 ...i came home and did it but not in a right way so i didnt get anything from 2 windows 😠😣😣 so i m so stupid and now i cant go and get another one so i ll stay calm till saturday ...at least it shows that i did it wrongly 🙏🙏🙏...still posotive .... come on ladies ww need bfp here please ...xxxx


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Aw angel. Must have been asign not to test. 

Im just back from getting transfer. Officially pupo!!! 
Bit worried though as I heard embryolohist say grade was 2bb.  But from what I heard 2bisnt great.   thoughts??


----------



## Angel75 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi ladies...i have got thrush now and ichy !!! Im 8dpo5dt so anybody has same thing Please xxx


----------



## HannahBanana (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi Angel...

I've been waiting for that to happen to me because of the pessaries. Happened to me before and I am very sensitive down there. If I use perfumed products I get thrush instantly! Not sure if you're using progesterone pessaries? I'm switching to injections if I get my BFP tomorrow. 

Speak of which... hi Bina! Thanks for your reply.
Yes I know it's weird having OTD 7dpt!!
I couldn't sleep last night and was reading an old IVF thread somewhere that was a poll about how early people had got their BFP's and a lot of them said 6dpt (which we are now) so I ordered a FRER on Amazon which was delivered at 6pm this evening and I figured, my beta is tomorrow anyway... so I tested MEGA early and got a BFP!! The line isn't even as feint as I thought it would be. And then I did a digital one and that said pregnant 1-2 weeks! Not advocating testing early because some embryos implant later than others but just had to share!
So excited! Fingers crossed for tomorrow too.

And I cannot believe you have to wait another week, that sucks!

Good luck. Xx


----------



## RainbowMum (Mar 29, 2010)

Congrats Hannah!


----------



## Angel75 (Oct 19, 2010)

Congrats hannah ...sooooo happy for you 😉😉


----------



## Brownie12 (Oct 13, 2016)

Congratulations Hannah, fantastic news   

Xx


----------



## HannahBanana (Nov 29, 2010)

Thank you everyone! That's really kind. Fingers crossed it's for real and the little one holds on tight! 
Aaaargh! Xx

(Angel, your twins must be a similar age to mine - 5 in Jan!)


----------



## amber-ruby (Jun 23, 2015)

congratulations Hannah, great news, you are braver than me, i am waiting for beta results first xx


----------



## Bina K (Apr 29, 2016)

Hey Hannah, congratulations hun in your BFP. So happy for you. Well good luck with your beta test today. Xx

Amber, good luck with your beta results.  Xx

Angel, aww well Saturday  isn't long now so you will know for sure tomorrow.  Good luck and wish you all the best hun. Xx


----------



## Angel75 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hannah&amber....we all are waiting your good news 😉
Afm...9dpo5dt...im still feeling positive and yeeeeh what happened yesterday should be a sign not to test so i ll go tomorrow to do blood test formaly ...let we see ..finger crossed 🙏🙏...feeling tierd from all medications 😩..xx


----------



## veronica12 (Oct 21, 2016)

Hi everyone!

I am in me 2ww following SET on 10/10. I am 5dp5dt and feeling no symptoms. I am so tempted to test early although told to wait to Day 10. Not sure I can wait that long!

anyone else on a similar timeline?!

good luck!


----------



## amber-ruby (Jun 23, 2015)

Just got my beta result 764 !!!  



I am in shock!!


----------



## Angel75 (Oct 19, 2010)

Amber wawwwwwwww.....congrats hun...soooooooo happy for you ....when i did min with twins it was 275 so i guess you are carrying triplets😉😉.....whish you a healthy pregnancy xxxc

Chiara....im confused as well about your beta....so sorry to hear that ......thats why i dont like to test early.....wishing your beta will get up 🙏🙏


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi all I've not been on here properly for a long time, we did have a treatment that worked in December but unfortunately the pregnancy had to be terminated due to it growing in my c section scar from my daughters birth, so I could of lost my life so gutted it was the hardest time of my life 😢 Esp as baby had a lovely lol heart beat 😢 

Anyways since then we have been on the road again and so here I am 2dp5dt and I'm going insane already and I'm so so nervous of it implanting in the wrong place again, I'm trying so so hard to relax and keep busy but it is always on my mind. 
So I hope I can join u lovelys and hope I can stay sane til my otd which is halloween 😱 Don't know if that's good or bad lol anyone else testing this day?


----------



## Brownie12 (Oct 13, 2016)

Fantastic news Amber,  that's a high beta!!!    

Hi lil stephy, welcome back. Sorry to hear about your struggles last year, sounds terribly sad. Wishing you the best of luck this time. Try and relax as much as you can. I know that is easier said than done!! I am currently 8dp5dt and have slowly drove myself insane this last week. Test date is Monday but think I'll do it Sunday to 'prepare myself!'

Xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

Thank u brownie and best of luck for Sunday 😊 Do u feel any symptoms?

I don't know if I'm coming down wiv something but I'm so so cold and my throats is a bit funny don't want to hinder my embie sticking but I shiver a lot and it literally shivers my womb aswell :-/


----------



## Brownie12 (Oct 13, 2016)

Lil stephy, thank you! I've had some twinges and sharp pains in my tummy but they have tended to be around my ovaries which is strange given I have done a FET and so my ovaries shouldn't be affected. The past few days I have had headaches on and off and dizziness. Who knows!

Xxx


----------



## Arty1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Congrats Amber!!

I test tomorrow. Been a long 2 weeks. No symptoms other than high bbt this week.


----------



## amber-ruby (Jun 23, 2015)

thanks arty, good luck for tomorrow, the waiting is a awful xx

thanks Angel & Brownie - don't think it has sunk in yet x

good luck everyone else who is still waiting xx


----------



## PrPossum (Oct 2, 2016)

Thank you for all your well wishes! Still cant quite believe it. I feel incredibly lucky. Congratulations amber and Hannah. Great news! 

Angel, I think I've got thrush from the pessaries. Not pleasant! But also not sure what to do about it, don't want to take anything that might be harmful. Luckily I'm on a break from school next week so think I'll take a trip to the doctors. 

Welcome lilstefy, sorry to hear about your bad experience. It sounds like an uncommon thing to happen so I'm sure it won't happen again. I felt poorly (and still do!) the second week, think your immune system is lowered if an embryo is trying implant. I keep coughing and worried I'll cough it out! Try a hot water bottle to stop your shivers. 

Good luck for your test arty1.


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Hi prpos- take it your a teacher too? For the thrush, you could use natural yogurt. Thats what my hospital recommended for me if you dont want to use anything. Xx


----------



## katieg88 (Dec 5, 2014)

Hi everyone. I'm now 10dp2dt and had bad cramping last night. Had it throughout the night and this morning too. Feels like AF coming, I really hope not, really don't want it to be over


----------



## Peanut7 (Oct 17, 2016)

Good morning all,

massive congrats to Amber & Hannah 🎉🎉 so happy for you guys

lil stephy- so sorry to hear about last year - fingers crossed for you this time.

Katie- not long now till OTD 😄 Keeping fingers and toes crossed for you.

I'm now on 8dp2dt and the last 2 days I lost all my hope of this working due to I was certain af was on its way! Cramping very similar to af pains. But then I read a few posts on net and convinced myself it's not over until it's over!! Had other few symptoms which have been a little different. 
Anyone else suffered these? - dizziness, spotty/ulcers on tongue, CM was creamy 2 days ago but since been very dry (sorry TMI), hungry ALL the time, cramps turned to a dull on/off feeling.

So want to test but scared!! 

Good luck to everyone who has there OTD this weekend x x


----------



## Bina K (Apr 29, 2016)

Morning ladies,

Peanut, I'm 8dp5dt, and  I kinda losing hope rapidly too. No symptoms whatsoever. I caught a cold / flu before the ET and haven't managed to recover from it. I cough and sneeze so hard, sometimes I coughed or sneezed it out. So scared to test even on my OTD which is next Friday.  So long away... good luck hun. When is your OTD?  Xx

Amber, awww congratulations hun. So happy for you. Brilliant news. Xx

Lil Stephy, I'm so sorry to hear about your experience, so unfair and cruel  . Hopefully this will be your time now hun. Xx

Katie, everything crossed for you. Hope AF don't show her ugly face. Xx

Mo,  hope your okay hun and the 2ww isn't driving you too crazy. Xx

Arty, good luck hun with your test today, hope it's a BFP. Xx

Veronica, welcome to the thread. Wishing you a swift 2ww and BFP soon. Xx

Angel, waiting for your results hun. Good luck with your test and hope it's a BFP. Everything crossed. Xx

Hello to everyone else. Xx


----------



## Peanut7 (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi Bina, 

I too feel like I'm getting a cold, woke up with a nose bleed this morning but then again I have a cat and I'm allergic to him and he's been giving me lots of attention this week since I've been off work. - makes me sneeze and stuffy a lot! 
My OTD is 31st Oct but clinic said I could test on Friday 28th but not to inform them until OTD. 

Hope you feel better soon... good luck xx


----------



## katieg88 (Dec 5, 2014)

Peanut I had some of them side affects. Creamy discharge for two days, cramps on and off, very hungry all the time too!

Today my insides feel bruised again, what's all that about?!


----------



## Arty1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi all. Finally got a bfp today.. Can't believe it! 😊😊😊Had no symptoms at all.


----------



## katieg88 (Dec 5, 2014)

How accurate is it if I do a test that's not the first morning wee? Also 10dp2dt, is this way too early?


----------



## Angel75 (Oct 19, 2010)

Arty....wawwwwwwwe happy for you ...congrats xxxxx
Im waiting the result now they said in 2 hours we will call you🙏🙏


----------



## Angel75 (Oct 19, 2010)

Yessssss thank you ladies ...it is bfp 🙏🙏🙏🙏xx...im soooooo happy but scared as i know it is a long journey ...xxc


----------



## Brownie12 (Oct 13, 2016)

Fantastic news Arty and Angel, lots of BFP's on hererecently, so positive reading them all.

So pleased for you both   

Xxx


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Congratulations arty and angel. Amazing news!!!

Peanut your blood test is same day as mine. Halloween!! And I can test from the sat. Il prob test the fri too. 

Iv had some soreness too. Feel like iv pulled a muscle in my ovary lol. N keep cramping but sure this happened last time too so trying not to read into it xxx


----------



## Evil Princess (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi all, can I join here please? 3 days post 5 day transfer....... Time is dragging..... Congratulations on the bfps. Xx

Good luck to all testing. X


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

Wow so lovely to here all these bfp congrats ladies sooooo happy for u all 😊😊😊😊😊


----------



## Karmas (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi Ladies mind if I join you all, we have just had our ET 5aa blast transferred after a really bad EC where ive been off my feet and ill for the last 5 days.  OTD is 2/10 
This is my first ever ivf 2ww have to say im not looking forward to it, im the most impatient person ever. Is there anything I should/nt be doing?

Huge congratulations to all who have had their BFP's


----------



## Holls (Feb 16, 2016)

My result this morning was a BFN   

I haven't actually started bleeding so I have to continue with progesterone and test again on Tuesday. Has anyone had a BFN on OTD that then turned into a BFP?

This is our 4th try so feeling quite disheartened.


----------



## Angel75 (Oct 19, 2010)

Thank you all for the lovely congrats...😘😘😘
Holls...it worked for my after 7th times so never give up...my hearts with you darling ..xxxx
Karmas...wawwwe very good quality blastos mine was 4bb so finger crossed 😉...try to rest and relax as much as you can in first 7 days as is very important for implantation !!! Sleep well if you can ..if you feel back pain then you need to lie down ..my advise not to test at allll early as it make you stressed more which is not good....good luck 😉
Evil ...good luck hun ..waiting your otd ??

Mo and peanut ...come on ...wishing you all the best xx


----------



## Amyflo74 (Feb 17, 2016)

Test day today, the most surreal day. Its a positive! Can't quite believe it, was absolutely convinced my AF was about to arrive, even carrying tampons in my handbag. It was my last round of IVF with my own eggs, and last vial of donor. Literally my last chance. Now completely overwhelmed by the hardest part of my journey of actually staying pregnant, I've a history of MC. 
Called my clinic to update them and missed their call back, yet they only mentioned early scan no hcg blood test, do you have to ask for this? 

Also want to send out love and luck to all board users, this forum has been such a lifeline and support to me, I hope others get good news x Amy


----------



## amber-ruby (Jun 23, 2015)

Angel, Amy & Arty, fantastic news, congratulations xxxx

Sorry Holls about your BFN, it's a tough journey, sending hugs xxx

Good luck to everyone else still waiting xx


----------



## Angel75 (Oct 19, 2010)

Amy ....congrats hun....my clinic they do blood test every other day after Bfp just to make sure is the hcg level is doubled or not?? Good luck xxc


----------



## Giftcard (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi 2ww-er,
Does anyone else feel really weak and light headed in the mornings? I occasionally had this before the whole IVF, but now it's every day since a week or more. Eating breakfast doesn't help, not eating doesn't help either. I also get sweats when drinking hot drinks (decaf tea). Could it be a side effect of the  progesterone pessaries? I'm taking 200mg 3 times a day since 1.5 weeks.. is this like mild morning sickness?
I'm also very bloated which is very uncomfortable. Some mild exercise would maybe help with the boatedness but I feel too weak to go for a walk. I just want to stay in bed al day...


----------



## Peanut7 (Oct 17, 2016)

Morning ladies....

Amy, Arty & Angel...  HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!! 🎉🎉 so happy you all got your    

9dp2dt  for me today.... sigh.... it's taking forever to get to FRIDAY!!! Feeling a little more engergetic today as I only woke up for loo once last night instead of the million times previous nights. No crampy or pully symptoms this morning, just got tender boobs when poked or pushed. My tongue is so sore from these little ulcers/spots on the tip! Don't know what has caused this? 

Hi giftcard- sorry I've never experienced those symptoms... make sure you are drinking at least 2litres of water per day - this may help with the dizziness & bloatedness. Good luck 

Xx


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi I'm in my 2ww but testing Nov 4th is it ok to join in on this thread? X


----------



## Karmas (Aug 18, 2014)

can I ask what htps people have been testing with?


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Iv bought superdrug own brand early detection. X


----------



## Peanut7 (Oct 17, 2016)

2nd post today and I'm scared it's all over   just noticed a little bit of brown discharge! I'm 9dp2dt surely this is too late for implantation bleeding? 

Any one had this happen to them and worked out all ok??


----------



## Brownie12 (Oct 13, 2016)

And it's another BFN for me!  

OTD isn't until tomorrow and I haven't stopped my medication but I'm 10dp5dt today so highly unlikely it is going to change overnight. 

Absolutely gutted. I'm a firm believer that things happen for a reason but I'm struggling to understand the reason for this.

I have 8 left which were frozen at Day One. I'll go again in a few months when I have recovered both physically and emotionally.

xxx


----------



## amber-ruby (Jun 23, 2015)

peanut I had spotting at 8dp5dt and wondered if it was too late for implantation but that's what it was so hopefully it's a good sign for you xx

Brownie, sorry that you got a BFN, Fingers crossed for a better result tomorrow - are you getting blood tested ?


----------



## Brownie12 (Oct 13, 2016)

Amber - no my clinic only do bloods if it is a faint positive on the test to try to understand what is happening.

I had nothing on there at all. I will test as the clinic insist on testing on OTD but I know what the answer will be.

Xxx


----------



## Peanut7 (Oct 17, 2016)

Brownie, sorry to hear that. Hope tomorrow has a better outcome.... 

Amber-  thanks for motivation but my pma is zilch right now.. starting to get a little crampy again too


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Aw so sorry brownie. Just re test tmz amd see. On a slight positive, at least you have 8 left. Defo make sure they put more than one bk next time and why dont they leave them a few days. Id say take 4 out to defrost, and leave until day 5 and which ones make it and the strongest. 
I know how hard it is, this is our last free go and only had one frostie   

Keep us up dated tmz xx


----------



## Brownie12 (Oct 13, 2016)

Hi Mo,

I had 32 eggs collected in May, 23 were mature and 17 fertilised. All 17 were frozen on Day One. It was a mutual decision between myself and the clinic. I have never suffered with OHSS but my hormone levels are sky high following EC and it was felt that we should give my body time to rest and recover. So we took the summer off. I also started acupuncture which I have really enjoyed too. 

They thawed 9 and 8 survived. By Day 3, only three had made it, with one looking like it was the front runner. We had agreed that this time I would have 2 blasts put back in, but on ET day a decision was made that the second blast just wasn't good enough quality and could jeopardise the one we were def putting back. 

Due to my PCO, my egg quality is crap!

Let's just hope there is a shining star in the next batch 

Xxx


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Aw I see. I know its so hard. And like you said everything happens for a reason which my mum firmly believes. She took 10 years to have me!!! So im quite thankful it didnt work straight away for her   keep your chin up and retest tmz xx


----------



## IVFer2000 (Jun 20, 2016)

Hi everyone. New to the thread (how did I not see this before?!)

Anyone I'm 4 days post transfer with a grade AA and a grade AB.

Git stupidly excited as last few days lots of twinges, exhausted, boob pain and nausea yesterday.

Wake up today...nothing...no symptoms at all. So cross with myself for believing. Also stupidly did a test yesterday. Only day 3 so I knew it wouldn't show but still did it. Desperation huh?! Anyway it's got me down that it was negative even though I know wouldn't show yet. This 2ww has seriously got to my head lol.

Just feeling totally normal today. Not even as bloated, like it never happened test day would be 28th as we had 5 day transfer. Anyone else that date?


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Hi jules. Im 3dp5dt. Its very hard. Im soooo impatient and feel so sick, through nerves not symptom. I feel my heart is constantly racing. I have to say I was the same, very crampy n twinges but today not so much. Not sure if its something to read into or not.  Im going to test in friday but blood test isnt until a week tmz.when is yours?


----------



## amber-ruby (Jun 23, 2015)

Peanut - being a little crampy is also fine, try and keep positive - all good signs x

Jules - my symptoms came and went through the day, try not to test again for a few days it just drains your positivity and yet just way too early so not giving you any accurate information anyway, the waiting is so hard though, good luck

Sending you hugs Brownie - 8 is a great number to have on ice, hoping for good news for you tomorrow though xx


----------



## Evil Princess (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Jules, I'm also 4dp5dt today. When is your official test date? Mines the 2nd November. Time is going so slowly. Good luck.


----------



## IVFer2000 (Jun 20, 2016)

Thanks for your reply. Yes I was thinking to test Friday too. Seen some people get positives even early which makes it tempting but then might get down for no reason if I do. I don't remember the 2ww being this hard last time for some reason but I don't think I had any symptoms at start last time like with this one which is why I got carried away yesterday.

Hopefully twinges then calm is a good sign for us both!

Did you have 5 days blastocysts?


----------



## veronica12 (Oct 21, 2016)

Brownie- I am so sorry to hear about your test. I have never had a BFP so now how hard it can be.... Try and stay positive x

Jules- I am also driving myself crazy with the imagination of symptoms/ no symptoms.

AFM- My OTD is Wednesday but no way I can wait till then, I am 7dp5dt today so already considering whether I test tomorrow.... Can I get a BFP that early? I still don't really feel any symptoms. I think I might fell a little nausea but I also just had a big slice of cake... hard do say!


----------



## IVFer2000 (Jun 20, 2016)

Evil Princess: 28th as they said could pick it up 9 days after a 5dt but to keep testing til 2nd November if negative just in case. 

Going to try and plan lots in my diary tonight for the week to try and keep my mind busy otherwise this is going to seriously get to me!


----------



## Evil Princess (Mar 8, 2006)

Jools,  what type of test are you using? I've got the first response early result ones, my clinic are making me wait the full 2 weeks before testing, I've been having a few symptoms, not sure if it's down to the crinone gel though? Waves of extreme tiredness especially in the afternoon, (which is really unlike me as I am not one to get tired easily). Headache, sensitive eyes, a niggly pain in my right side and feeling as if my body temp is raised. As I say though not sure if this is the progesterone support or something else. One can hope though!


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Yeh just the one blast. Im just soooo nervous. Hate this wait. Hopefully its a quick week xx


----------



## Babygood (Jul 17, 2015)

Ladies- I just wanted to sympathise with you all! The 2 ww is horrendous and I have put myself through it 3 times this year.  I think the key is to keep as busy as possible, obviously not doing crazy physical things but I guess keeping our minds busy. I have never tested early and try to ignore any symptoms that may or may not be happening as I think it just makes it worse.  The 2ww is like a mental endurance test!!! Just take a day at a time, do nice things & I always enjoy a little shopping trip to keep my spirits up, oh and a good box set if you have taken time off work etc is helpful!

Best of luck to you all and I hope you get your BFPs 😀


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm feeling your pain! I'm also in my 2ww 2 days in. My otd is 4th Nov. I don't think ppl ever really understand unless you've been through it. Wish you loads of luck. Xx


----------



## Giftcard (Sep 23, 2015)

For those who think of testing early: I read up today that if you used a HGC trigger for  egg collection it might be that you still have some left in your body which could give you false positives on pregnancy tests (as they test for the same substance). Apparently it can take up to 2 weeks for it to disappear dependent on the dosis you injected.
I tested early yesterday and got a faint positive (otd isn't until Thursday), but there is no way telling whether it's a real positive or not. So maybe I just got my hopes up for nothing - or maybe not. Thursday will tell!


----------



## Peanut7 (Oct 17, 2016)

10dp2dt today- woke up to more brown/pinky gue!! Please please please don't turn into the bright red stuf!! 

7 times I've gone through this 2WW hell  and it really doesn't get any easier!! Thinking about giving up all hope and just come to terms with the fact that my oven is broken!! 

PMA = zilch!!


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

Aww peanut this road is just so hard esp emotionally 😞 Don't give up hope yet Hun try get that pma up xx


----------



## katieg88 (Dec 5, 2014)

Hi everyone, just checking in. Nothing really new with me at the moment. Not had any spotting or bleeding so far, however I had creamy discharge at 5&6dp2dt, not had it again until today- 12dp2dt. Don't really know what to think about it. 4 days until otd. Please let us get a bfp and the baby we've always dreamed of


----------



## scoobyy (Sep 11, 2012)

Evening everyone.  

Have been lurking but need advice.  I took my trigger 2 weeks ago today (10th) at 9pm. Will this be clear of my system now?


----------



## Karmas (Aug 18, 2014)

Scooby I had my trigger on the 15th and it was completely out of my system yesterday on a 10ml ui pg test it depends on how much you had and how quickly your body processes it. I only knew it was gone as Ive tested it out every day


----------



## Sophcol (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi all, I've all but given up! I'm 9dp5dt and have bad period pains-cramping and lower back pain exactly like I usually get! I know it could still be ok but I'm so depressed about it. Might test tomorrow just to get it over with-feels all abit hopeless!! I hate this 2WW!!


----------



## scoobyy (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks Karma. 

I had ovitrille 250 which is 6500iu so should be long gone now I hope. Getting closer to test day    
Wish it would hurry up


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

This road is so hard, I'm struggling atm I'm not feeling very confident Cz I've not been feeling anything really and I had constipation and now it seems I have a bit of a bad belly, and sorry for tmi but when I wipe I'm getting peachy/pinky bits of crinone coming out 😞 but otherwise I've felt so normal. I really hate this 2ww if only we could know wot was happening hey it would save us from driving ourselfs mad


----------



## Karmas (Aug 18, 2014)

Lil stephy i feel your pain im only 3dp5dt and driving myself nuts! Just cant stop thinking about it ARGH every twinge every pang I think is it isnt it
Also I just cant stop sneezing its not like a cold but I think its the cyclogest. When is your OTD?


----------



## Peanut7 (Oct 17, 2016)

Morning All,

11dp2dt today. PMA is still at a VERY low level. i had what seemed like a "light" period yesterday and still a little pink/red bleeding today, it is mostly brown but i feel like its all over for defo now. wont be testing early, just going to stick with my OTD but im not holding my breath!  

Thinking of you all in this 2ww AKA hell!! 

Good luck everyone


----------



## Karmas (Aug 18, 2014)

Hang in their peanut! That could be an implant bleed hun, think I would have caved by now so well done for holding off x


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey karmas I'm 6dp5dt my otd is 31st Iam getting back ache which I get when my period is coming so really feeling low right now, my partner said shall we test early I was like I don't feel very confident so I don't think we should so we haven't yet and don't think I want to Cz if it's negative I will just be deverstated.  When is ur test day? 

Peanut hang in there Hun not long til test day x


----------



## Karmas (Aug 18, 2014)

Oh ive got ages to go yet in terms of 2ww hell we OTD is 2/11 8 days to go but I wont be able to hold on till then. I know even testing now would give me a neg so even if I test early I prob wont believe the neg anyway.


----------



## veronica12 (Oct 21, 2016)

I can't believe, I finally got my BFP! I thought I would be over the moon but now I am just terrified I might lose it (my sister mc at 5 weeks last month so I can't stop obsessing)! I know I am so lucky to have had a BFP on my first IVF but won't really believe it until my scan in 3 weeks. The waiting continues...

In case anyone is wondering... I felt no symptoms for the week after the FET and was convinced nothing was happening. Yesterday (8dp5dt) was the first time I felt a little ill (a little headache and little nauseous but probably wouldn't have noticed if i wasn't searching for symptoms) but then had some minor cramping (similar to AF) in the evening. Otherwise I felt totally normal and like there was nothing growing inside me! 

Best of luck to everyone!  xx


----------



## Evil Princess (Mar 8, 2006)

Congratulations Veronica X


----------



## katieg88 (Dec 5, 2014)

Congrats Veronica. Just try and take things easy and be positive


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

Congratulations Veronica and try and keep positive u have ur bfp so just keep Rhodes great vibes going to ur little bean 😊 Xx


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Congratulations veronica. 

Lilstephy- your itd is same as mine. Halloween. I tested today though but obv zilch. Which I expected. Im going to test thurs fri n sat coz technically otd is sat. Xx


----------



## Lynz30 (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi guys, I'm 8dp5dt and I swear to God, time is going backwards!! I swing from feeling every emotion and symptom under the sun to absolutely nothing! Can't wait for this hell to be over but am also terrified of testing and it being negative. At least I have hope at the mo! 

Mo89 and lilstephy, my OTD is also 31/10 - first thing my DH said when he realised it was Halloween was we'd have to call the baby Damien or Carrie if it's a girl lol. Gotta love his positivity!! 😂 Fingers crossed we all have good news. 

Fab news, Veronica!! So pleased for you 😀

I prob won't test early cos I don't have the bottle but just wondered when is the earliest I would likely see a BFP if there was one after a 5 day transfer? Ordered some FRER tests from Amazon last night so I'll be prepared on OTD... My heart's thumping just thinking about it!


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Hi lyndz..when was your transfer?

Girls- iv had twinges n cramps in my belly, ovary area etc. But today its more crampy in vagina area. Sorry tmi.  N thats usually my af sign. Altho hospital said I defo wont get period until I stop my meds so I know it wont come but wondering if its a sign it would have came if meds dodnt stop it. N im not preg? Stress. Im going to retest on thurs. I hate waiting and it makes me more anxious not testing. Id rather just test every day. Xx


----------



## Abi07 (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi Ladies,
Just wanted to say for those of you with AF cramps, I've had them from 1st week of 2WW and just had our 1st scan with a HB seen, so no need to panic. I had red bleeding too last Friday, but nurse just said its one of them things. Good luck all of you, it CAN happen to you - stay positive xx


----------



## Lynz30 (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi Mo89, ET was 17/10 with 1 4AA blasto. I've had sharp pains around my belly button area on the left and right and about 6 and 7 then today (8dp5dt) have had a heavy feeling in my uterus and almost ache which feels like AF is due 😓 Was feeling positive till today. Still got the sore boobs but had them on all 3 of my IUI cycles which were BFN so I know it's just the cyclogest. 

Thanks, Abi07, that's really reassuring! Great to hear positive stories during this difficult time. Glad scan went well, how amazing for you 😀 

Ok, so I'm freaking out... Went to the cinema tonight with my DH which was lovely and nice to do something together that didn't revolve around IVF or being PUPO!! Then went to the loo after the film and when I wiped the tissue was full of pinky/red blood and a couple of drops in the loo. That was about an hour and a half ago and I haven't bled anything since but I'm absolutely terrified it's AF. I'm only 8dp5dt so it seems too early to be AF? But surely it's also far too late to be implantation bleeding? My tummy feels funny but haven't got any AF pain? My DH suggested testing early but I've told him I don't want to cos it's too early to be reliable. He also suggested calling the clinic tomorrow for advice but I reckon they'll just tell me to wait and see and test on OTD if I don't come on properly before then of course. Can't help but think our journey is about to be over 😓 God, this is so hard!


----------



## amber-ruby (Jun 23, 2015)

I had implantation spotting just as u described at 8dp5dt, keep positive it was a good sign for me but don't test too early as it won't show for a least a couple of days after implantation, good luck, hope this is a good sign for you xx


----------



## Lynz30 (Nov 12, 2015)

Aww, thanks so much for the reassurance! Really hope it's positive for me too but i guess time will tell. I will be on constant 'knicker watch' till OTD now. I won't test early, would rather live in hope for a few more days! Tummy stills feel weird and uterus feels very heavy like AF is due but just hoping it isn't and the bleeding earlier is a positive sign like you said. Thanks again for sharing your story, Amber-Ruby xx


----------



## Sophcol (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi ladies, just got BFP at 10dp5dt, I tested early because of the cramps and really thought it would be negative. Like others have said I guess the cramps aren't always bad. Lynz I also had the really heavy feeling in uterus and lower back. Unfortunately for me this is where the worry starts as I've had 3 BFPs in the last 2yrs and it's not ever worked out. Fingers crossed this time it works! The dreaded wait for the scan starts now. Good luck ladies xx


----------



## amber-ruby (Jun 23, 2015)

Congrats Sophcol, great news. I feel the same, quite nervous until first scan which is another waiting game. How early r you going to book yours, I was thinking of waiting to 7 weeks if I can so that heartbeats can def be seen hopefully xx

Lynz I also had reall heavy feeling in uterus area and still do at 5 weeks today. Also had some popping, twitching, pulling type feelings. I was also more tired than usual having to have early nights. Everything crossed for you, keep us posted xx


----------



## Sophcol (Nov 24, 2014)

amber-ruby, I think you're right it's best to wait for 7 weeks if you can. The EPU want to scan me at 5 weeks to rule out another ectopic pregnancy but I'm not keen (unless I start feeling the same as last time) as they can't see much and so you only have to wait anyway and I'm terrified of scans! I think my clinic usually do a viability scan at 6 weeks, but I might try and push it back if possible.


----------



## Lynz30 (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks for the support, girls 😀 I've had a largely sleepless night, kept imagining I was going to wake up haemorrhaging!! I'm glad to note that I haven't and haven't had any more bleeding since that one incident last night, not even any when I wipe which I'm hoping is a good sign but that's not to say AF couldn't show up at any minute. 
Spoke to the clinic this morning and  they have told me to up my dose of cyclogest pessaries from twice a day to 3 times a day - yippee not lol. They told me there isn't anything else I can do and basically it's either implantation bleeding or AF which obviously I knew. They also said there's no point coming in for a blood test cos it's too early to show anything so need to wait to do HPT on OTD. I thought a blood test would be fairly conclusive by 9dp5dt? but I have to trust they know more than me lol. My stomach still feels funny, not exactly AF pains but still wouldn't be surprised if it arrived!! 

Congrats on your BFP, Sophiecol but really sorry to hear about your history of mc!! This must be such a worrying time for you!! Really hope it works out for you, love xx


----------



## Angel75 (Oct 19, 2010)

Veronica sooo happy for you 😘
Aby ...waw so happy for the HB 😍😍

Lyns...i had spotting 2 days after Bfp but it stopped now finger crossed Bfpso please relax and also i had Af pain and cramp on 8dpo5dt ...so dont loose the hope just wait , i kniw it is hard but stress cant change the result !!!
I wish you good luck 

AFM ...today my beta is doubled so im happy and waiting for the 5weeks scan 😉😉😉


----------



## Lynz30 (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks, Angel75 for the reassurance! Still haven't had anymore bleeding so hoping that's positive but still have the feeling in my tummy like AF is on the way. Hopefully I'll be like you and still get that BFP tho. 

So, so pleased about your beta results, fab news!! When's your scan? Bet you can't wait!! 😀


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Lynz- I have to say its so fristrating when clinics are different. But your clinic is surely wrong on that part as of course they can do a test 9dp5dt as that would be @4 days after ovulation and when 'normal' people's period would be due. My clinic test 9dp5dt. Have you taken a test? You will be able to do a home one now too. Duno ehy clinics say different things gggrrrr xxx


----------



## Lynz30 (Nov 12, 2015)

Yeah, I thought that, Mo89 but I guess it's still early so what they prob mean is that if it was a low reading, beta could still increase each day so it wouldn't be confirmation either way? My clinic don't even do a blood test as a standard anyway, if you get a BFP from a hpt then they just book you in for a 6 week scan. Unless you have probs before then anyway. Would've quite liked to have bloods done tbh, seems more reliable. Ho hum! 
Haven't done a test, I reckon it's still early days and not sure I could face a BFN yet. Haven't had anymore bleeding but feeling very achy and premenstrual so think it's game over. My OTD is Monday but providing AF doesn't show up in the mean time, I'll prob do a test Sunday. I'm exhausted worrying about it all tbh! Back in work tonight for 3 night shifts and although I'm knackered, think it'll help take my mind off things. 
Where abouts are you on the 2ww? Same as me, 9dp5dt? Xx


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

No im only 6dp5dt. My otd is sat, when I willl be 9dp5dt but coz its a sat iv to go for bloods on the mon. But il take the answer from sat. Im going to test tmz at 7dp5dt. And then the fri n sat too. Iget worried more not testing. Was feeling so nervous and sick thAt I hadnt tested. My period wont come because of the meds im on so they dont come until I stop the meds. Hate hate hate this wait.I feel I was wuite snappy with the kids at school today. But had thumping sore head, felt sick and back aching


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

Aarrrgghhhh 😩😩😩😢 my partner wanted me to test tonight 7dp5dt and it was negative 😩😩😩😩😢😢😢😢 does this mean it's over? I've just put myself in a very bad mood now


----------



## amber-ruby (Jun 23, 2015)

think your too early so try to keep positive, i know it's hard xx


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

It is early and its ur night pee. Do it your first one in the morning. Im going to do it tmz. 7dp5dt but first thing in morning. You should try tmz morning. Keep going until ur blood test or period xx


----------



## katieg88 (Dec 5, 2014)

14dp2dt. Cramps, achey, bloated and constipated. Two days till otd. I'm paranoid AF will come tomorrow, like it did on my last cycle


----------



## amber-ruby (Jun 23, 2015)

Not long to go now Katie, hang in there, hope u get your BFP xx


----------



## Charlottots (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi ladies,

I know a random thing to post at 5am but I woke up for a wee and did a test on a clear blue early detection to catch my FMU. I am 12dp5dt and been getting BFNS on one step tests up until 10p5dt. Did not test yesterday as knew would be negative but OTD is tomorrow which seems late anyway.
Within a minute of doing the test a faint line appeared in the test window. I've never ever had a whiff of a BFP before so I don't want to believe it. Is it possible to be a false positive or evap after 1 minute of appearing? 
I will retest tomorrow but what do you think? Would attach a pic bit don't know how to
Thanks for your help...I can't sleep now lol xx


----------



## Ms G (Aug 4, 2014)

Charlottots,

Sounds like a positive to me. Appearing within one min is not an evap line.  

Test again tomorrow, but it is looking good. 

Congratulations! xx


----------



## Charlottots (Mar 30, 2016)

Thanks Ms G...I never got back to sleep! It's so hard to be positive and at the same time be expecting the worst. I keep thinking that even if it's a chemical that's closer than I've ever been before xx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

Well still not pregnant words have up 8dp5dt and 1st pee of the day 😩😩😩😩😩😢😢😢😢😞😞😞😞 I don't feel very hopeful I feel really down now


----------



## leb84 (Aug 6, 2013)

Defo sounds like a bfp to me congrats! It will be hard to believe I know when I got one with my son I took endless amounts of tests. Xx


----------



## leedspack (Mar 14, 2013)

It's day 13 post a 3 day transfer and BFN on test this morning, it's our 4th cycle (lucky with #2) but this was our last go. Anyway the other times it's not worked I've started AF mid way through week 2 but this time all signs were looking good and I'd finally started to allow myself to believe it might work. The - was like being hit with a sledgehammer! DH wants me to test again tomorrow which is OTD but feels like I'm lining myself up for more disappointment. No doubt I will end up buying another test but so deflated


----------



## Racquel (Sep 21, 2016)

Dear all 
Hi I'm new in here had my embryo transfer on Monday. 
Can anyone advise any symptoms during the 2 week wait.
At the moment I'm bloated so much my jeans can't do up, I'm have pulling and twinges, weeing a lot and wind.
Hungry then not hungry.
Any advice most appreciated


----------



## RainbowMum (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm 9dpiui and unlike last cycle I haven't tested yet. I think we're going to do our 2 FRER on day 11 and 13, then the one the clinic gave us will be saved for day 14. 
Last month I really got my hopes up so I don't want to be disappointed if it hasn't worked out again as this will likely be our last try


----------



## katieg88 (Dec 5, 2014)

Strange question.
I've been getting up in the night, around 3/4am needing to have a big wee. Am I best testing then, or wait until i'm properly up in the morning?


----------



## sunshine and clouds (Sep 28, 2014)

Try with the 3am one! 

Hi racquel the best advice I could give is do NOT symptom spot!! You will be bloated from the EC and progesterone mimics many pregnancy symptoms so just try to keep a cool head and not read into anything until your test. 

I am 9dp5dt and still not tested yet! Behaving this time   maybe tomorrow morning


----------



## katieg88 (Dec 5, 2014)

Thanks Sunshine. I've resisted testing again this cycle, i'm 15dp now, otd tomorrow


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Hi katie. I was the same. So I tested at 3am this morning.but bfn. But If I didnt, I wouldnt have tested at 6 as it would have only been 3 hours since last pee. Xxx


----------



## Lynz30 (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm 10dp5dt today and feeling low and sure it hasn't worked. Haven't had any proper bleeding since day 8 but had some browny discharge today and just feel like AF is on the way. My FRER tests arrived in the post today but couldn't bring myself to do one cos I'm so sure it hasn't worked. OTD is Monday but may do one over the weekend unless AF arrives before, of course. 

Fingers crossed to you all testing this week 😀 Xx


----------



## Charlottots (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi ladies

So I did another test today and...BFP  

Still in disbelief. have gone in for beta blood test today, results on Monday, FC

Good luck all with the waiting xxx


----------



## Lynz30 (Nov 12, 2015)

Omg, Charlotte!! Fab news!! So, so pleased for you!! 

AFM, I need some advice girls... I'm 11dp5dt today and as you know I had a small amount of blood on day 8 then yesterday (day 10) I had quite a lot of brown discharge and a small amount of red. Today I sill have the brown discharge but no red. Am so convinced it's AF so I decided to do a FRER test just now so I could start to get over the disappointment if you know what I mean? (this was my first wee of the day cos in on nights so only just woke up) and there's a second line!? It is really feint - much, much lighter than the other line but there's no mistaking it's there.... Is this a BFP? Have never even had a slight shadow of a second line before so don't know how strong the second line should be at 11dp5dt? Feeling very confused esp with the bleeding! Don't really know what to think!!! Wish I could upload a pic of the test!


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Yes lyndz this is positive!!!! A line is a line doesnt need to be so dark.plus I read yesterday that with fet, you can test between 10 and 12 days. As takes linger to inplant. So different to fresh. Congratulations xxx


----------



## Lynz30 (Nov 12, 2015)

Hmm, this is a a fresh cycle not FET tho? Thanks, Mo89. Still not quite convinced cos of the bleeding tbh. Guess I'll test every day till Monday which is OTD and see if the line gets darker?


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Aw sorry, I got confused with which board I was on lol. Can you test again tomorrow and compare the lines. But a line is a line though. Maybe up your progesterone. I know its hard to believe, but I would be excited. Xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

I tested again this morning 9dp5dt and still negative does this look like it's over??


----------



## Lynz30 (Nov 12, 2015)

Yeah, I spoke to the clinic when I fist bled on day 8 and they told me to increase the cyclogest to 3 times a day. Didn't have any bleeding then for 2 days then started bleeding a bit again yest so don't know what to think. Will test again tomorrow and everyday till Monday to see if the line gets darker. Don't want to let myself get excited in case it's chemical or something. The bleeding is worrying me 😓


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Hhhmmm I wouldnt worry purely in that as its not a full flo and alot of people bleed during pregnancy. But yeh just keep taking the tests until mon xxx

Lil stephy- was this frozen or fresh? What meds are you on? As I would say dont say ur out until af arrives. But for me af wont arrive until I stop my meds xx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

This was a fresh cycle and I'm on crinone vaginaly 2 times a day


----------



## IVFer2000 (Jun 20, 2016)

Lil stephy I'm 9dp5dt and getting negatives too. Soooo many people telling me there is still time and they all know someone who didn't get their BFP til day 14 (I'm open about it in social media because I vlogged the experience but t can get overwhelming sometimes!).

So we are not out of the game.

I got a bit of brown discharge his afternoon though after a very stressful morning so am prepping myself for the worst I guess


----------



## katieg88 (Dec 5, 2014)

Hi everyone, today was my otd, I didn't want to test as so scared incase negative, i'm glad to say it was a BFP!!! I've never ever been able to say that


----------



## amber-ruby (Jun 23, 2015)

great news katieg & Charlotto xxxx

Sounds promising Lynz, a positive test is a positive test, spotting is common during early pregnancy especially an IVF one, there is plenty about it online if you google. As long as it's not full flow and accompanied by severe cramping then it's usually nothing to worry about. I am 5 weeks 2 days and have had little amounts of brown spotting this week, my clinic are not concerned xx

Good luck lil stephy and jules, hope those tests turn to BFP's in the next day or two xx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

Congratulations Katie that's awesome x

Jules 2000 thank u, I no it's not over over yet but I do have this feeling that I should prepare myself that this won't change. I have been having pinky/orangey crinone gel coming out when I wipe wiv sometimes brown bits in also I no I've don't this 8times now but it still don't get any easier. It doesn't help my daughter keeps asking for a. Baby sister Cz she wants one sooo bad. She is even asking her friends at school if they want to come round and c our baby 😮 I say but we don't have a baby and she says well we can just get one can't we mum 😢 All I can say to that is it's not quite so easy but mummy and daddy are trying, it does break my heart tho x


----------



## Charlottots (Mar 30, 2016)

Thanks all...congratulations to you too Katieg88!

Lynz30 - I was exactly like you never had a second line before and I tested with ultra sensitive internet cheapies from 5dp5dt until 10dp5dt and they were all BFN - not a glimpse of a line. I didn't test on 11dp5dt because I was convinced of a BFN being the actual result and felt prepared for it, even went down to 2 x cyclogest to prepare for AF! But yesterday 12dp5dt I got a faint but definitely there line and I kept asking DH to look at it as I didn't believe it was true...then today at 13dp5dt, OTD, got a slightly darker line. I know there a risk of a CP but I've never got this far before so am enjoying it for the time being!

Lil stephy and jules2000 - I got negatives at 9 and 10dp5dt. I know people say that a lot get BFPs at 9dp5dt but if you look at the websites where the non-IVF women post, lots of them don't get BFPs until 15 to 20dpo. I found these sites quite useful as I would be 17dpo when I got mine.

Good luck girls xx


----------



## RainbowMum (Mar 29, 2010)

My FRER have arrived and I am *finally* going to test tomorrow at 11dpiui, so nervous.


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

I've just done crinone gel and when I took the applicator out it had blood on it 😢 So think my period is on it's way. Have had lots of brown gel coming out today aswell so now I have a proper pad on waiting for ful period to start  feel so gutted 😩😭


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

Still negative on the test and I'm getting lots more blood 😭 Def think it's over for me now 😭 Good luck to everyone else xx


----------



## Lynz30 (Nov 12, 2015)

Don't think it's good news with me, unfortunately. Bleeding has become heavier and bright red, basically more like a period since yesterday evening. HPT yesterday showed positive but second line was feint. Today (12dp5dt), I got in from work this morn and slept till 12 and  I've just done another HPT (so first wee but only 4 hours after last one) hpt showes BFP again, in fact line is loads darker than yesterday which I know is what should be happening. However, how can this possibly be a viable pregnancy with all this bleeding?? No way you could call this spotting! But how can it be a chemical if the line is getting darker? I'm so anxious and confused 😓 How can I be having a period but also have a BFP?? Feel so sad! I know there's nothing I can do now, just got to wait to have beta test at the clinic Monday. 
Hope everyone else is well and having a nice weekend?


----------



## Charlottots (Mar 30, 2016)

Lynz30 - I guess all you can do is wait. I never have bled before stopping progesterone but it's fairly common from what I've read and some people have a full bleed and still stay pregnant so it's certainly not over for you. The line is getting darker so your little ones still hanging on in there  

Lil stephy - don't give up until your test day...it's so hard to stay positive I know  

RainbowMum - good luck with the FRER x

AFM I went to boots today and bought loads of clear blue tests, they were on 3 for 2. I am so anxious waiting for my beta result on Monday so can't stop testing to see if little bean is still there. I am still getting BFPs but not sure that they're getting any darker so I am hoping the CB digital will be a bit more definitive

good luck all xx


----------



## Peanut7 (Oct 17, 2016)

Congratulations to Charlotte & Katie on your BFP's 🎉🎉🎉 awesome news.

It's 15dp2dt today for me... had a little bleeding Tuesday, lots/heavy Wednesday & Thursday, the nothing Friday & today - well actually it was a little brown today. I did do a test yesterday and it was BFN. OTD not till Monday but cos of all the heavy bleeding I know it's over and started planning the next round. They say miracles can happen but I don't think so this time around... will still test for the hell of it tho.

I've been in quite a lot of pain since Thursday in my right ovary area spreading over my hip into my back & down the front of my leg.... anyone have any idea what could cause this? 

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## Karmas (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi ladies sorry ive been awol but had a hellish few days
Ive tested every day of the 2ww making sure I tested the trigger out first well on 5dpt transfer we got a wiff of a line on a frer so tested again at 6dpt and got faint positive on the frer thought fantastic we have finally done it. Queue the story of my life the next morning 7dpt I woke up with brown spotting so heart in mouth calmed myself down did some research and found it normal for lots of IVF ladies to bleed late like that, so trying to stay positive while falling apart inside I went and got some more tests, did another frer and it was negative, did a clear blue later in the day it was positive thought ok we are fine stop worrying ..........yep until that brown spotting went pink then bright red and is now a full on af bleed  done another frer this morning 8dpt and its negative not even a hint of a line...........Every single time we have found out we are pregnant the day after Ive started bleeding its almost like my brain realises and then my body laughs and says FU no. Have no symptoms this morning the hunger has gone, boobs are deflated, no nausea nothing so I know that its gone. Today is 14dpo so my period would have been due around now anyway and we were originally planning on testing tomorrow to know for sure anyway......So our next step is to move house and then throw myself back under the ivf bus and have an FET in the new year Jan/Feb time where I will insist that 2 go back in


----------



## Lynz30 (Nov 12, 2015)

So sorry to hear this, Karmas! What an emotional rollercoaster you've been on!! Really pleased to see
You have a plan for the next step though, that is the best way to get over this. Give yourself time to grieve for this cycle though. Sending hugs, love. Only those of us who've been through this can truly understand how you feel and I just want you to know that I'm there with you!!

Situation with me is almost certainly an early Mc or chemical pregnancy - whatever it's called. Had a small bleed 8dp5dt, went away then started bleeding again 10dp5dt. Did a HPT 11dp5dt cos I was sure the cycle was over but FRER was weakly positive then bled heavily ( like a period) night of day 11/day 12 but HPT showed positive again day 12 and line was noticeably darker (false hope)! Today I'm 13dp5dt, bleeding has calmed down considerably and just done another FRER test, still says positive but line is much lighter than yesterday. Not good news, I think. Going to have blood test at clinic tomorrow but reckon that's it for me. Gutted!!!


----------



## Karmas (Aug 18, 2014)

Aw lynz im sorry huni....its a hellish ride isnt it my bleeding didnt go away just slowed down then got much worse and now ive got af pains my otd is in 3 days anyway so if it says neg after a positive then I know there is no more hcg in my system ......just so angry that we have lost another pregnancy thats 5 now chemical/early mc all before we have ever seen a hb so I guess they class them as chemical .....sounds so wrong calling it that


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

So test day for me tomorrow but again this morning it's a negative test and also the bleeding is so heavy and so much and my belly hurts like hell and my back is aching so bad so def over for us so I'm not going to bother wiv continuing the crinone gel it just seems pointless.

Just wanted to say good luck for all that r due to be testing soon hope u get ur bfp and I'm so sorry for all that's in the same boat as me and c that awful bfn 😞😩 x


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Lymdz use extra progesterone!!!! I read this happening to others to they added extra progesterone snd the bleeding stopped and babies were fine. Worth a try xxx


----------



## Lynz30 (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks for the advice, Mo89. I upped the progesterone from twice a day to three times a day after I had the first bleed on day 8. Clinic told me that 3 is the max. Bleeding stopped then started again day 11 and got heavier but has now subsided somewhat, was like a period but not as long? Still getting BFP on FRER but line was lighter today (13dp5dt) than yesterday so is prob chemical? I guess the only way I'll know for sure is the blood test tomorrow. Not holding out any hope tho - don't think the line getting lighter is a good sign.

Sorry to hear it's BFN, Lilstephie. Such a hard time! Big hugs love xx


----------



## sunshine and clouds (Sep 28, 2014)

Karmas and Lynz I am in the same boat as you ladies. Tested with a FRER on Friday and got a faint bfp. Was delighted but booked a beta hcg that day and the result was only 14 so this is looking like a chemical pregnancy.  Still showing as a bfp yesterday but today the hpt was bfn. It is so so cruel. Hope you are doing ok  

Sorry for your essay too lilsteph xx 

Congrats to all the bfps and good luck x


----------



## Charlottots (Mar 30, 2016)

I'm so sorry to hear all your stories. I am sorry i can't be of any help with the bleeding thing as I've never bled before OTD until after stopping the cyclogest on my BFNs 
I am praying for you all and   xxx


----------



## RainbowMum (Mar 29, 2010)

And my second BFN this month. I really thought this would be it, so the disappointment was strong and I hate the amount of people telling me I should be grateful for the one child we already have. Of course we are, but it doesn't make it any easier and a second child would be just as wished for and wanted!


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

Rainbow mum I'm so sorry 😞 It was my actual test day today and yep it was negative but I also get the same as we have our daughter but we so wish more then anything to give her a brother or sister but obviously we unbelievably lucky to have a our lil lady but a second is just as much wanted x

I really hope ur dream for another comes True's x


----------



## IVFer2000 (Jun 20, 2016)

BFN for us too. Was expecting it as not even faint lines this entire 2ww.
So frustrated that there were none spare to freeze to need to save the £6000 again!
Good luck everyone still waiting to test. You are in my thoughts and so sorry everyone else that got a BFN. It's total balls isn't it


----------



## sunshine and clouds (Sep 28, 2014)

Jules I don't know if you would consider ivf abroad but it can be much cheaper.  Our clinic in greece currently has an offer on for 2 fresh cycles for 4000 euros.  Or 1 cycle is 3000. You have cost of drugs flights etc but still way cheaper than £6000. Sorry about your bfn and good luck for the next cycle x


----------

